# Crawltech`s picture thread



## crawltech

Hey guys/gals, i figured its time to start my own pic thread.I really enjoy the threads in this section....love checkin out everyones collections/pics

well,here we go......

I`ll start er off wit a pinch grab shot of my B. albo













some of my avics































my male LP, gettin his molt on!













all done!







he`s gunna be big!







female regalis saying hi!







my LP doin its pokie impersonation after a molt.....













some cube enclosures....


----------



## crawltech

not sure how many pics i can post per post,....so.....heres some more

A. versi sling a few mins post molt.....

i know they all kinda look the same...but i swear they are all from slightly different angles...lol



















some a.avic pix...































the `ol avic wave walk.....













some molt fang shots.....













regalis butt shots.......













about to get some hisser!







B. albo gettin some hisser....













more to come


----------



## crawltech

a couple more of one of my B.albos......i love these guys!



















G. rosea chillin by her hide.....













^...in need of a molt ,might i add

a couple blury ones of my P. fasciata eatin some crick....













avics...













P. fasciata boy??...me thinks so







B. albo molt pics.....



















chillin by her dish, post molt.....







a few shot s of the set ups....i hate stand up KK`s btw....buildin custom replacements slowly but surely....

























I will update as i get more pix......

thanx for lookin,and enjoy!!


----------



## Teal

*Awesome shots! I like your collection.. the pics of the versi post-molt are really neat, I love when my versi is see through like that lol *


----------



## crawltech

for sure!...those are my fave pics aswell........i still need to take some decent shots of my younger croud.....theres alot that havnt bin photo`d

man... this whole picture taking thing can become just as much of a hobby as T keepin....lol.....as you can see im new to takin T pics, and i dont have any cool pic equiptment....jus a digi cam


----------



## Mattyb

Those are some very nice pictures. nice collection


----------



## crawltech

thanx Mattyb


----------



## crawltech

minor update....snapped a couple pics today....had my mature male A. versi out for a walk...........



















also snapped a few of my regalis, after i set up her new enclosure,...she didnt seem to mind...



















enjoy!


----------



## Mvskokee

Sick pics man! I love the versi


----------



## crawltech

Mvskokee said:


> Sick pics man! I love the versi


Yup, hes a looker!....hasnt even made his first sperm web yet.....tryin t find a girl for him,....but hard to find any local enthusists with a mature lady??


----------



## crawltech

managed to get a few more pics today.....my little c. fasciatum, that i rescued from the lps....he was a skinny but,dehydrated little guy when i got him....he drank about 2 bottle caps full of water instantly!, then a few crix....he`s doin much better now!













then a couple of one of my avics....fresly molted(bout 5 days ago)....didnt wanna bug her to much













and then this one...i noticed it, on my LP shops weekly list....labeled as C. paganus....not sure if thats what it is though.....looks Haplo to me???.....any thoughts, he/she is about 3.75-4 inches.....very fast, and stands her ground, haplo style for sure....and a very good looker aswell....velvet black, wit yellowy orange stripes....and soft greys on the abdomen and carapace



















and a little undercarrage shot of my regalis....she was out for a stroll







thats all for now....enjoy!


----------



## Mvskokee

im totally goin with h.albostriatum


----------



## Mvskokee

Darn good lookin one at that.


----------



## Hobo

You know I was never a big fan of avics, but your MM versi looks great!


----------



## Teal

*That is a truly handsome MM versi! Wow!

And the new T from the LPS is gorgeous! *


----------



## crawltech

Mvskokee said:


> im totally goin with h.albostriatum


for sure....looks like the one you posted in the other thread....thanx!


----------



## crawltech

Hobo said:


> You know I was never a big fan of avics, but your MM versi looks great!


keep an eye out for a girl for him ....


----------



## crawltech

Teal said:


> *That is a truly handsome MM versi! Wow!
> 
> And the new T from the LPS is gorgeous! *


Shes got the haplo attitude to go along wit the great looks!...lol


----------



## crawltech

...............sub adult male,p. fasciata gettin his eat on!.........


----------



## crawltech

took some more pix today, while i was doin a bit of re-housing.......

sub-adult male LP.....about 5inches or so





































my little b. vagans sling....jus had his 3rd molt in my care...hes about the size of my finger nail......



















some more of my avics............freshly molted....































versi sling













these shots were LED lit....jus to see how it works, compared to flash.....


----------



## crawltech

......and some of my H. albo.....i really like this girl...hope shes a girl anyways!

























MM A. versi











































 .....see ya guys/gals!


----------



## Redneck

WoW! That versi is gorgeous! Cant wait untill I can get me a couple of them..


----------



## crawltech

its worth the wait fo sho!


----------



## Mvskokee

awesome versi man. i cant wait until mine is that big


----------



## crawltech

wish i had a MF that big!...that would be sweet!.....fingers crossed on my slings gender!


----------



## Teal

*I am completely head over heels for that haplo! 
Now I'm going to have to get one! 

Thaaaaanks  

 lol *


----------



## Mvskokee

Teal said:


> *I am completely head over heels for that haplo!
> Now I'm going to have to get one!
> 
> Thaaaaanks
> 
> lol *


I agree the more i see this sp the more drawn to it i am.Not good


----------



## crawltech

Teal said:


> *I am completely head over heels for that haplo!
> Now I'm going to have to get one!
> 
> Thaaaaanks
> 
> lol *


They are sweet!....im` thinkin bout startin a haplo xmas list


----------



## Teal

*Haplos are not really my thing. Or, atleast I thought so until I saw her! (I hope it's a her, too lol) If it IS a female, do you plan to breed her? *


----------



## crawltech

I would love to breed her....but i need to confirm her femaleness first..lol.....ive been lookin around for some more...but hard to find.


----------



## Teal

*I've seen them for sale on a few lists... though I don't know if they have always been there, or if I just always overlooked them before lol *


----------



## crawltech

Hey all....took some pics of my G. rosea molting.....check em out...



















through the side of the enclosure......


----------



## crawltech

finally pushed it off the tip of her toes....i snagged it right away to confirm her femaleness...lol





































a couple close ups of her legs ........


----------



## crawltech

and some pix i took while she was molting(of some of my ohter T`s)

C. fasciatum chillin........

























the shutter was messed up on this last shot....turned out kinda cool!







P. fasciata.....hangin out































versi....hes goin to get busy 2moro...found him a date!


----------



## crawltech

A. avics.....and A. metallica(matallica is the darker of the two)

a little post molt stretching.........













Metallica.....almost a week post molt......

























on of my smaller juvies...........







i`ll finish er off wit a couple H. albo shots.....



















thanx for lookin!


----------



## crawltech

also have A. avic sac on the go!............I`ll get some clearer shots...these wer kinda taken kinda quick,dont even think i turned the light on in the room:?







kinda hard to see...



















you can see her holdin on to it.....and nice angle in the web for sac rollin


----------



## crawltech

just paired up my other female avic....pics to come later today!


----------



## Teal

*GREAT molting shots! Very cool.. congrats on her being a her!

Pretty Avics! Love the metallica

I need an H. albo for Christmas, I am sure of it lol *


----------



## crawltech

i post the h. ablo pics just for you Teal....lol


----------



## Mvskokee

thats a fine lookin h.albo man


----------



## Teal

crawltech said:


> i post the h. ablo pics just for you Teal....lol


*

How evil.. I mean, sweet of you!  

In that case.. more, please!  *


----------



## crawltech

still tryin to figure out how to use the attachment feature:?....see if this works.....doh!, it didnt work.....waiting for photobucket it is(cue Jepordy music)....lol


----------



## crawltech

here we go..............new pics as of jan4th 2010

do a little dance...make a little love...get down tonight!....avic style













then run!







young rufi







one of my new G. roseas...a little camera shy







juvie female P. fasciata...layin low.........













unsexed juvie P. cambridgei







one of my big b. albos burrow`s.......







A. metallica.......







P.fasciata,gettin some anole....







some of my stand up KK`s that i modified....got rid of the colored fronts,and did a flip down style front,and added some vents......much better for viewing!













afew more custom enclosures.....













A. avic eggs in the incubator.....



















mom and dad wer both small specimens....only 40 or so eggs...

....thanx for lookin!....till the next picture day!


----------



## ZergFront

Does it look funny to anyone else when in pictures of a part of the room there's that one tarantula that sits on the glass? They remind me of those toys with the suction-cup feet you stick in your car window. 

 Your versicolor is a stunner.


----------



## Teal

*Can I request more H. albo pics please? 

Awesome pictures!! I love your custom enclosures.. those KK ones are really neat! *


----------



## crawltech

My h albo is all webbed up her burrow....she still seems to be eatin......jus doesnt come out any more......but!......im gettin another one tomorrow.....so pics to come of the new one for sure! ............aslo got a rcf rosea....and a H. mac comin tomorrow aswell

thanx for lookin guys and gals!


----------



## Teal

*You're gettin' another H. albo, and I don't even have one yet?! 
I need to pick up the pace! lol

Congrats on the new additions, I can't wait to see pics of em! *


----------



## crawltech

heres a few i took today....gettin antsy,waitin on the new arrivals,so i gotta hang out in the spider room ,and take pics

rosea....chillin in the same spot she was yesterday...lol







no flash....







flash







c. fimbriatus,snatchin up a crick.....not the best pic







a avic snatchin a crick through the vent holes...







B. albo....gettin big!







bed head shot.....lol







very very sneaky!







big mamma regalis is in here somewhere......







juvie pederseni....bottom....







top..........







juvie p. camb.....







juvie rufi sayin hi......







any thoughts on the sex of this juvie rufilata????













avics


----------



## crawltech

avic eggs....dont seen to be doin to much in the way of developing????,the one egg w/leg you can see has bin like that for a couple days,.....i took the sacc away from her 28 days after she made it....room is kept at 77ish....plenty humid in the enclosure......the last avic sac i had i didnt pull till prolly closer to 60 days....room was only mid to high 60`s then,and they wer 1st instar???.....geuss i`ll have to play the waitin game......cue Jepordy music once again please.......lol













.............a couple more young rufi shots.....

























b. vagans slinger....nom nom nom


----------



## Teal

*Nice collection! 

LOVE the uro! They have such cute faces *


----------



## crawltech

ya they are very !...and they like it very hot!


----------



## crawltech

bump.....any thought on the rufi.....boy or girl??


----------



## Teal

*I completely FAIL at sexing Pokies.. but my first guess was male. 

Which means it's probably female LOL*


----------



## Redneck

Awesome collection you got!! Nice shot as well..


----------



## crawltech

thanx Redneck!.........and Teal,i wish she was a girl,but im leaning towards male.


----------



## crawltech

Update:jan.6th 2010.........heres some pics of, one of the new additions.....H.mac........jus after she bolted straight into her new enclosure.













snapped a shot of my p. fasciata aswell







and a shot of the main table,after some minor adjustments from fitting the new h.mac enclosure


----------



## Teal

*WOW! Stunning H. mac! 

Your table is so neat and organized.. how cute!*


----------



## sharpfang

*I still don't put cages on their sides.....*

But your set-up looks Great.......! especially added ventilation methods.:clap:

Pretty Ornament you got...:razz:...was that on the tree ?

- Jason


----------



## crawltech

thanx everyone!.......

sharpfang, are you talkin bout the trophy in the window??...that was there when we moved in a couple years ago....jus havnt moved it yet....lol

more pics.....

the rcf rosie the LPS got in for me, turned out to be a MM P. scrofa...took him anyways...couldnt resist...he is awsome!...so gental!











































heres the new H. albo ....alot smaller than my other one.....













in his/her new home...a little shy


----------



## crawltech

more H. mac attack...lol













P. fasc













L. para







B. vagans sling







P. scrofas new enclosure







Rosie, comin atchya!


----------



## Redneck

You sir are a bad influence!! Now *I* have to get me one of them H. albos!! Gorgeous H. mac BTW..


----------



## crawltech

not so shy anymore........













........







A. metallica wonderin....







another p scrofa shot.....love this guy!......lol


----------



## Teal

*Great shots! I am drooling all over my keyboard from that H. albo! *


----------



## sharpfang

*Rosy comin' at cha - Betta Gat-cha*

Nice crispness on your cam!
I like the underside shot of Pokie.


----------



## x Mr Awesome x

My guess on that rufie is female. I've had a few pokes at that size and the males always have a distinguishing 'bellybutton'. I see no button. Better pics of it would be nice though.


----------



## crawltech

Thanx for the glimmer of hope Mr A......somedays i think male...some days,female....i see what you mean about the belly button....my pederseni has the that for sure!.....Fingers crossed!


----------



## crawltech

Update.jan8th/2010

a couple h. mac shots....man hes got the camo goin on!.....




















P. fasciata,also wit the camo!







young H. albo in the star of her burrow....







her enclosure







female p.fasciata...







male p. fasciata...


----------



## Mvskokee

Your H.mac and H.albo are the shizz


----------



## crawltech

thanx mang!...thats a new h.albo,got 2 now...maybe i`ll get lucky,and end up wit a mating pair.....but i think they are both girls.....win/win either way

And yes!, the H. mac is the shizz!....love `em


----------



## Mvskokee

Everyone thinks my haplo is an albo but i have been informed by a few people its a longipedum however you spell it. Now i need some h. albos


----------



## Teal

*That H. mac is too beautiful! 

You don't need two H. albos... share!  *


----------



## crawltech

Teal said:


> *That H. mac is too beautiful!
> 
> You don't need two H. albos... share!  *



.......the supplier i get them from has access to lots of them....but they dont even know the real scientific name??first time one i got was labeled "Cryiopagapus paganus"...the 2nd one was labaled "thai tiger" one the list,and "stiped birdeater" on the container it was in,when i got it...no scientific name whatsoever??....

anyways,thanx for the comments, Teal!


----------



## crawltech

update jan9th 2010

PIcked a MM G. rosea for my 2 females today......snapped a few pics when i got him home.....hes a nice little guy































tossed one of the MF molts in with him....see if i can get him fired up


----------



## crawltech

heres he is with her old molt....he tried to make a deposit when i tried to take it out....he didnt want me to take it at all!!







they "hooked" up within seconds....a little rubbin....he made the deposit....













then she chased him down and ate him...i didnt even get a chance to get the tongs in between them......poor guy....he faught valliantly...well not really, it was no match







snapped a bunch, of my avics well i was in there........

























paired up the avics again today....she wasnt havin it....me thinks the job is done.....got him out of there, before he shared the same fate as the male rosie.







some more...



















one of my h.mac...with a different cam.....







still tryin to figure this one out...







P. fasc....









thanx for lookin,everyone!


----------



## Mvskokee

That sucks he got eaten. And again the H.mac is siiick!


----------



## crawltech

from all the rosie mating ive attempted...this is usually the outcome....unless you can make the save!


----------



## crawltech

:?........................


----------



## crawltech

some mo pics...

messing around wit the settings on the cam a bit..



















P. fasciata....













C. fasciatum...













Avics...













some not so close ups.....


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Nice shots of the h. mac.  She looks like a very large lady.


----------



## crawltech

thanx man....shes around 4.5inches...shes just really stockey and healthy....her back legs look like popeye arms.....lol


----------



## crawltech

Update...jan11th 2010

transfered my C. fasciatum over to a bigger enclosure....mixed greens container from the grocery store....they work nice for younger terrestrials,and they are very clear....heres some pics

old,and new to compare size...







this is it before the mods....













a shot of my hand beside the container to compare to....







....dont mind the wrist....thats what happens when a 2 1/2 inch holesaw gets away on ya...

finished product....































snapped a few others aswell.....The new H. albo is gettin comfy...diggin a nice burrow...



















L para`s new digs....plain and simple,jus the way he likes it.....lol







Decided to put the P. scrofa in a salad container aswell....

took some pics of `em....he hung out in my substare bin well i set up his new house



















put him in....













i geuss he had different plans......looked away for a sec looked back , and hes on the carpet walkin away casually....lol







also got of rufi...still tryin to figure out the sex of this guy....







also got of my P. fasc...hangin out on the tree







thanx for lookin!:}:}


----------



## Ariel

great shots, and awesome collection!!! Did you pre-start your H. albos burrow?

and I think you'r P. rufiliata looks male.  but the picture is kind of blurry


----------



## crawltech

lets just say, there was a little low spot on the enclosure floor...a slight dip in the substrate...nuttin major...she took really fast...Awsome T`s!!!!


----------



## Ariel

crawltech said:


> lets just say, there was a little low spot on the enclosure floor...a slight dip in the substrate...nuttin major...she took really fast...Awsome T`s!!!!


Ah! thats cool. I've really been drooling over a couple of fossorial Ts lately, even though I told myself I wouldn't get any pet holes.  I really prefer arboreals, but there are a few species I'm starting to want. H. albo is one of them no thanks to you.


----------



## crawltech

Well,your welcome....they are very predictable when transfering or cage cleanin....they are definatly fully aware your there!...but not as quick to defend or throw crazy threat pos...rather watch cautiously,and make you sweat!!


----------



## Teal

*Very awesome enclosures! As always, I LOVE the H. albo.. that burrow is so cool! *


----------



## crawltech

Shes still not done!....she was a little further down,and starting to go across now....im thinkin she will prolly do a full circle at the bottom......most of my H. lividums used to do this in their tall round containers.


----------



## Teal

*I bet it's awesome watching the progress each day! Now I really, really need one lol *


----------



## crawltech

ya!..cant wait to get home and see how far shes got!


----------



## crawltech

Re-housed one of P. irminias today........

Shes goin from the cube, to the round container....a nice upgrade!







here she is, safely in the lid of her old cube, awaiting her new set-up













the new set-up......













Put the cube lid,wit her in it,over top of the jar,nudged her down into the new enclosure carefuly...she bolted in after jus barely touching her back leg!....very clean exacution







here she is doin a recon mission of her new pad!













also took a few of ......the H. mac!.....she chills in the coolest positions!













another one of my rufi.....yup,still tryin to figure out s/he`s sex.....lookin like a lady to me........any thoughts?????







thanx for lookin!


----------



## Teal

*Lovely irminia! Glad the rehousing went well for ya 

Nope.. still no idea on the pokie lol *


----------



## crawltech

I know, its a tough one to figure out.....geuss i`ll wait it out....

some C. fimbriatus pics...man this girl is fast!,...crazy cricket stalker





































My favorite game!...whos gunna move first??....lol













also took one of the h. albo burrow progress...







irminia chillin.......orange chevron butt shot







P. fasc...put`em on the glass!







B. vagans sling....growin fast!







a fuzzy shot or 2 of my C. fasciatum haulin some dirt....













see ya 2moro guys/gals.....


----------



## Mvskokee

Man those fimbriatus pics were worth the wait! Gorgeous T bro


----------



## crawltech

thanx mang....hope shes a she...still young,only about 2.25-2.5...lovin the adult style coloring though.....very under-rated T in IMO.I originaly bought 2,..1 packed`er in for some reason???...this one seems to be doin great!


----------



## Mvskokee

I got 2 also. I have a guy down here who sells Ts for pretty cheap.So hopefully can stock up on some more ows


----------



## Redneck

Great shots.. That C. fimbriatus is deff a looker..


----------



## Teal

*Very cool shots! You have some cool species

I love what the H. albo has done with the place lol *


----------



## Mvskokee

Where did you get that cage for the h.albo. I may have to get some for my burrowing Ts like the fimbriatius


----------



## crawltech

Thanx for the comments everyone!!.............

I got those containers from Walmart.....same as the one i rehoused the irminia in....they have a snap top lid, wit a o-ring seal....i`d say they are about 10-12 inches tall,by about 5-6 inches round.....there is a bunch ,ore sizes aswell....i think they wer about 6bux each


----------



## crawltech

Hey all!...my L. parahybana jus flipped over for a molt....hes about 5-6 inch already......pics to come!!


----------



## Mvskokee

sweet! I sold mine I hate haair kickers.


----------



## crawltech

update jan14th...

Well, the LP molted....didnt get many pics of the progress....but heres couple i managed to get



















and after.....













heres the molt i pulled out today...







heres a couple with her previous molt......



















my Big mamma P. regalis actually came out of her hide!...shes a few week spost molt, and lookin good!



















here she is, in her hide..........



















C. fimbriatus....sayin,"i dont want that cricket!"......lol.....nice little threat pose













avic avic







H. albo













also did a re-house on my Big B. albo girl.........

here she is...































the close ups of the new enclosure are n my other cam....post`em up in a bit

thanx for lookin


----------



## Teal

*That's it! That H. albo wants to come home with me.. NOW! lol

Great shots! *


----------



## Mvskokee

Man i want a few of your Ts son! I can pay shipping lol


----------



## crawltech

Thanks for all the positive feedback!.......one of my younger P. regalis just molted a few hours ago....i`ll have some fresh pics up soon.....YAAAAYYY(special Ed voice)


----------



## crawltech

jus picked up a Young B. albo today....hopin this guy is a male....seeing that i have to mommas already

heres the pics...


----------



## crawltech

some post molt pics of one of my juvie regalis......



















boy or girl??







thanx for lookin


----------



## Teal

*Pretty Ts! *


----------



## crawltech

Thanx Teal....i was hopeing to get a few more new ones today....but moneys tight so, only the albo........im jealous of your new crew, thats fo sho!


----------



## Mvskokee

Lovin the noobster man


----------



## Teal

crawltech said:


> Thanx Teal....i was hopeing to get a few more new ones today....but moneys tight so, only the albo........im jealous of your new crew, thats fo sho!


*

I hear ya about the money situation lol

And thanks! I splurged to make my collection what it is, when I shouldn't have.. but ahh, it's only money right? lol *


----------



## crawltech

update jan22nd:

P. cambridgei,...hidin out







P. pederseni,..couple days post molt













H. albo @ the burrow entrance







little curly hair













Big curly hair...few days post molt



















new pederseni enclosure



















B. albo molt...













young regalis....any thoughts??







young irminia...any thoughts??...i know its a bad pic







Young P. regalis in his/her new hide





































Thanx for lookin.....let me know what you think,M or F on the regalis and irminia.....thanx again everyone!


----------



## crawltech

couple mo from today

P. cambridgei after a rehousing



















the new enclosure













L. parahybana













:}:drool:;P


----------



## Hobo

P. irminia are a pain in the abdomen to sex - they always chew up their molts, they live in tubes lined with dirt, and the parts of their tube that are against the side are webbed up extra thick!

For what it's worth, yours looks kinda like my female (at least, I _think_ is female). It's a little dark and angled though (your picture).

PS. Still haven't gone to pet boutique yet


----------



## crawltech

thanx for the lookin hobo.....i was jus at pet boutique...they got a few b. smithi`s...some b. albo`s...b. vagans....a rio grand gold(dont know the sci name)....and a few others

Man,i hope that irminia is a girl!......all the irminias ive ever had,all turned out to be male:wall:


----------



## Mvskokee

I love your regalis man!


----------



## Ariel

Awesome pics! You've got quite the collection.  I'm curious where do you get those tub peices that you use in your enclosures?


----------



## crawltech

its actually birch bark,birch trees grow locally around here like grass!......the peices jus fall of the trees,and as the bark drys,it curls up.....works well


----------



## Ariel

crawltech said:


> its actually birch bark......as it drys,it curls up.....works well!!


I'm assuming birch doesn't carry any toxins then? like other barks? I've always been nervous about collecting wood outside for potentially picking the wrong kind and killing off my spdiers


----------



## crawltech

seems only the evergreen bark bothers the T`s.....it doesnt kill them,,,,,they jus wont use it as a hide....unless its bin off the tree for a real long time,and baked by the sun/rinsed well from the rain.....none of my pokies will use evergreen bark hides?????.....my rosies dont seem to mind though???

oh i edited that last post to explain a bit better....tryin not be so vague....lol


----------



## Ariel

crawltech said:


> seems only the evergreen bark bothers the T`s.....it doesnt kill them,,,,,they jus wont use it as a hide....unless its bin off the tree for a real long time,and baked by the sun/rinsed well from the rain.....none of my pokies will use evergreen bark hides?????.....my rosies dont seem to mind though???
> 
> oh i edited that last post to explain a bit better....tryin not be so vague....lol


Well I know pine lets off a toxin, and it can eventually kill your Ts. and I know there are some other kinds out there you shouldn't use.


----------



## crawltech

no pine bark used at all....


----------



## crawltech

update:jan30th/10

young B. albo gettin his eat on













post molt stretching,...rufilata style







can you see me know??....lol







a shot through the cube....







post molt A. versi shots...

























Last shot....L parahybana 







thanx for lookin!


----------



## Teal

*Cute critters! That H. mac is to die for *


----------



## crawltech

Thanx Teal!......


----------



## crawltech

update:feb 3rd 2010

did a little rehousing tonight.....

P. rufilata....gettin comfy

























young P. cambridgei.....she hid instanly...so,shes in there somwhere







side by side wit the lids up....







three newest rehousings.....love these containers    99cents







a shot of the set up













P. pederseni gobblin up some crick













p. regalis #3  post molt, ventral shot.......any thoughts...looks loke a girl to me







front side.....













B. vagans, bout 24hours post molt.....







hopefuly soon to be momma......







green pokie?....some wierd flash reflection fron the green KK lid








thanx for lookin


----------



## Teal

*UGH - I want a rufilata SO badly lol Yours is stunning!

The enclosures look really cool 

(ps - your screenname drives me nuts.. every time I see "crawl" and "tech" in the same sentence, I think rock crawling... to see it in the same screenname, and I can barely stand it lol) *


----------



## crawltech

you got`er,im huge into wheelin.....I build jeeps and toyotas into capable trail rigs/rock crawlers(another hobby of mine).....heres a couple youtube links to some of my vids of my in my jeep

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63L44KI6bD4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QI5oJLqRdQA&feature=channel

the crawltech thing kinda applies to both hobbies....Tarantulas are known for a unique style of "crawlin"...as in the way they walk,and they can def crawl over any obstical,.. and im a tarantula technician of sorts,...as in i keep, and maintane a collection of tarantulas,..keeping them in good running order,so to speak..... lol

....and of course it applies to the offraod end of things aswell...

I was wondering if anyone would catch on to that

are you a fan of offroading action, teal??


----------



## crawltech

update feb5th 2010

rehoused one of my B. albos today...

the new set up..

























gettin her out of her old enclosure...





































goin for a drink....







also snapped a few of my other big girl....

























and one of my young B. albo....little in the middle,but he got much back!...lol







B. vagans gettin some red hairs.....







H.mac...alwayz out chillin....













a. avic sealin it up soon!







thanx for lookin!


----------



## Teal

*Your H. mac needs a gorgeous name! She's lovely  *


----------



## jbm150

Unbelievable pics man.  I could sit and stare at your H. mac in its enclosure all day.  HOW do you have it so damp in there but not have your wood mold?


----------



## BCscorp

i like your pics...nice collection too


----------



## crawltech

Teal said:


> *Your H. mac needs a gorgeous name! She's lovely  *


Well maybe you could think of something cool,for me to name her.....lets see what you`ve got


----------



## crawltech

jbm150 said:


> Unbelievable pics man.  I could sit and stare at your H. mac in its enclosure all day.  HOW do you have it so damp in there but not have your wood mold?


I JUST sprayed it before that pic....its usually dam near bone dry......all my enclosures have lots a ventilation..it helps keep them mold free...but i have to mist them a little more often....some more than others obviously.....with the H. mac,i prolly mist twice a week(lightly!).......but my Haplo. albos,every second day(not so lightly)....jus 2 examples


----------



## crawltech

BCscorp said:


> i like your pics...nice collection too


Thanx dude!....more to come!!


----------



## Teal

crawltech said:


> Well maybe you could think of something cool,for me to name her.....lets see what you`ve got


*

Oooh, putting me on the spot huh? That's okay... I can handle it 

I'll have somethin' for ya here in a jiffy! Though, with my naming style... I guess it really depends on your definition of "cool" lol 

ETA: How about "Mina".. which is a language spoken in the Togo area of Africa, where H. macs are from?
More to come later.. the kitchen is calling out to me now LOL*


----------



## crawltech

Mina sounds awsome teal!


----------



## Teal

*I thought it was pretty fitting! Glad you like it  *


----------



## crawltech

*update*

update feb7th 2010:

P. pederseni pics...





































vagans...fisrt meal post molt







P. irmina boots....













P. irminia#2....bout a week post molt...still waitin for her to come out for a better photo op...







young P. regalis #3....eatin some dindins







close ups....













P. regalis#2...dinsdins aswell....nomnomnom













big momma regalis...jus a bit of her through her hide entrance







male P. fasciata....premolt







a. avic







a. metallica



















G. rosea#1...possibly gravid...prolly jus fat though...













G. rosea#2....cricket hunting







digg`em out!







Young H. albo#2







H. albo#1







Big momma B. albo













medium momma B. albo













Male L. parahybana...CRAZY cricket eater!!!













this is all i get to see of my P. rufilata,after her latest rehousing...she is very reclusive!!







female p. fasciata ....premolt



















baskin away!







thanx for lookin yall!


----------



## crawltech

Big momma regalis came out for some pics.....keep in mind,these shots are through the glass...didnt wanna open the door,and scare her into her hide...beleive me,it doesnt take much...usually my shadow is enough to make her bolt!

She`s about 7inches or so































snapped a few of Mina(thanks Teal)..she was out for a stroll on the glass..


----------



## Mvskokee

Sick pics bro! I need rufilata in a bad way.


----------



## crawltech

thanx man!...i need a couple more aswell...lol


----------



## Mvskokee

Buy some for me while your at it!


----------



## Teal

*Cleo.. is STUNNING! What a gorgeous reptile :drool:

Great shots of all the Ts! You have quite a few species that I (still) want!
Though, getting an H. albo was very satisfying  lol *


----------



## Redneck

Cleo is. CUTE!! I want one of them... Great shots of the T's... Lots of critters I still need to get..  Should have got that H. albo.. I guess the E. murinus will have to do for now..


----------



## crawltech

Ya man...nuthin wrong wit E. murinus!....im in the market for one of those aswell!


----------



## crawltech

update feb8th 2010:

took few pics today......

A. avic....hopefuly gravid....

























P. fasciata`s digs...







P. regalis......

























young, P regalis....any thoughts on the gender?







A. versi







L. parahybana













A. avic......kinda dark shot







MM A. avic....







thats all folks


----------



## Mvskokee

Nice pokie son!


----------



## Teal

*Great shots! Your enclosures are really cool *


----------



## crawltech

Mvskokee said:


> Nice pokie son!


Thanx mang!....hopin that one of my young ones is male.....playin the waitin game....


----------



## crawltech

Teal said:


> *Great shots! Your enclosures are really cool *


Thanx Teal...settin up a new one, for a P. cambridgei that`ll be here weds,...pics to come this evening,of the enclosure


----------



## Teal

*I can't wait for my P. cambridgei to grow up! Congrats, and I can't wait to see pictures of the new enclosure  *


----------



## crawltech

set the P. cambs new enclosure....classic set up, w/cork bark slab, and some foliage.....did it in a modified KK....here it is













Mina...eatin some crick!....shes jumpy tonight!...bein a little :evil:













Thats all for tonight.....got a couple packages comin tomrrow from, brown santa(UPS)....should have some pics up, of the new arrivals tomorrow night.....man its christmas all over again...lol


----------



## Mvskokee

Can't get enough of that H.mac


----------



## crawltech

tell me about it dude....


----------



## crawltech

*New arrivals are here!!*

update feb11th 2010

Well....everyone showed up as planned!,...and in excellent condition! :clap:

heres th P. cambridgei i got from Dave Avery @ Avery Exotics....she is BEAUTIFUL!

stand by:...photbucket is actin up

here she is!



















And heres the box of goodies from, Martin & Amanda @ Tarantula Canada

contains...

5 T. gigas,3 Holothele. sp Notre de santander,2 H. macs, and a C. perezmilesi(freebie)







Gigas......these guys are FAST......plenty of fun!

















































Holothele. sp NDS...



















excuse my mechanic hands...lol



















camera died.....didnt get a chance to snap any of the H. macs,...or the C. perezmilesi

coming soon though! .....stay tuned

thanx for lookin


----------



## crawltech

Pics of the H. macs, and C. perezmilesi will be up tonight!......

thanx for lookin


----------



## crawltech

feb11th 2010

snapped some pics today......

P. regalis,munchin...













another regalis,on the hunt...







A. avic....













Rufilata legs...and she knows how to use them!...lol







B. albopilosum....the copper top....lol







my 2 B. albos,side by side....







the bigger one of the 2....













The smaller of the 2....







L. parahybana........







 new H. mac slings...tiny!

























C. perezmilesi.....dwarf sp. from bolivia.....very tiny!....like a 3rd of the size of the H. macs







i actually tried the drumstick method,using a back leg from a pinhead cricket!
he took it!...dragged it all the way to the other side of the vile...lol













rehoused my young B. vagans today....gettin big!...cant beleive how much he has grown in 4 molts!







w/previous molt....

























he even tried to kick a few hairs at me....hilarious































he had no problems takin down a crick after the re-housing...







MM P. scrofa,bout to take down a crick







P. pederseni...







H. mac sling,eatin a cricket chunk...







Holothele. sp NDS...also eatin a cricket chunk







If sir mix alot was a tarantula...he would write a rap about this rosie.lol







A. avic....







also rehoused one of my P. irminias.....wipped up this enclosure for her...













old,beside the new....a nice upgrade me thinks....







she was a darling to work with




































































and a couple a pics of a new hide,ive bin drying out...plan on usin it soon!



















thats all for today.....thanx for lookin...


----------



## Ariel

wow, losta pics. Great shots, _P. irminia _looks awesome!!


----------



## crawltech

Thanx Ariel!......i love the irminias!...cant believe they are gettin so big!


----------



## Redneck

Great shots man!! I might have to try something like that enclosure you made for the irminia.. Thats nifty!


----------



## crawltech

Thanx Redneck!....they are easy to work with,and great for that juvie/sub-adult stage.


----------



## crawltech

*update feb25th 2010*

got a couple pics yesterday, during some re-housings

B. albo....gettin a much neaded upgrade











































C. fimbriatus, also got new digs







decided to add some greenery....

























P. fasciata was out and about......week or so post molt

bout 4.5 inches i`d say













could help but snap a few of the fuzzies.......lol

A. metallica....













A. avic....almost a week post molt....stretchin it out













P cambridgei......couple weeks post molt....the Grinch!













thats all for now...thanx for lookin!


----------



## Mvskokee

You know I love me some fimbs right?


----------



## crawltech

Ya man...I post`em up for you, homie


----------



## TheTsupreme

Mvskokee said:


> You know I love me some fimbs right?


+++++111111 great pic thread keep the fimb pics coming.


----------



## Mvskokee

crawltech said:


> Ya man...I post`em up for you, homie


Appreciate that


----------



## crawltech

TheTsupreme said:


> +++++111111 great pic thread keep the fimb pics coming.


I get`em as i can...she aint always out and a bout.....

very secretive she is(Yoda voice)..


----------



## crawltech

*update feb26th 2010*

got a couple new T`s today...did some LPS browsing, and picked up a B. vagans sling, and a G. rosea...im thinkin actually a G. porteri....

pics































did some dinner aswell.....

A. avic













C. fasciatum....cant see much of her....shes secretive after her last molt..













i have female comin for this guy...be here weds.   cant wait!







I swear i had more pics of this girl...check back later, im sure they are on my cam.....heres one







Sub-adult P. fasciata

























B. albo.....







Holothele NDS sling...takin down a crick...kinda hard to see







P regalis ...Mature momma































another avic







mature male P. fasciata....he does NOT like the light....hard to get a good pic of him...he is awsome looking!


----------



## Fily

I like Avi.avi legs


----------



## Mvskokee

Got some puurdy pokies kid.


----------



## Ariel

Awesome shots, I love those avic feet!  And the C. fimbratus is pretty, whats the attitude like on those guys?


----------



## crawltech

The C. fimbriatus are very fast, skittish, and quick to defend...usually would rather retreat to there burrow backwards, and at the speed of light.....unbelievable how fast they move!


----------



## Hobo

crawltech said:


> got a couple new T`s today...did some LPS browsing, and picked up a B. vagans sling, and a G. rosea...im thinkin actually a G. porteri....


Nice! Were they from Pet boutique?
Great Avic shots; I love close up feeding pics.
I really needa get me a C. fasciatum, from what I see she looks stunning!


----------



## crawltech

B. vagans from pet boutique.....g. rosea i got local....

The pet Boutique had quite a few different T`s actually....

2 nice ones especially.........Theraphosidea sp. Peruvian Green???

not really familiar wit the sp. , but they have bin there since they wer slings, and are now about 2.5-3 inchers....60 each....still sling pricing

check`em out


----------



## crawltech

*update feb27th 2010*

Got a call from a buddy today.....said he had a friend wit 2 rosies...said his buddy didnt want`em anymore.....so i was like, "no prob, bring`em over"

cant resist free T`s...

buddy took care of them...they are healthy and plump...

heres the pics

first one...shes the bigger of the two







BRB....gotta grab dinner...its ready


----------



## crawltech

...here we go, wit the rest of the pics...













...and the smaller one....she is a little brighter colored...and a little more attitude to go wit it...

heres her new home







gettin her out of the old home



















into the new...



















thanx for lookin!



EDIT:Wow...jus noticed the blue hues on the legs.....very nice!


----------



## crawltech

A couple more of my 5inch P. cambridgei.......she got legs!













mean green!


----------



## crawltech

*couple more new ones...feb28th*

H. maculata....







and a couple of, Mrs. Green legs...



















I have a couple new T`s comin Wednesday....so, stay tuned for some new pics!

thanx for lookin


----------



## Terry D

*Awesome thread.*

Crawltech, You've got some really good pics. I especially like the one around page 3 of Avic chillin on hand. The H. mac photos make me want one. Btw, how do you guys get so many good molting sequences? I've only busted one so far- my biggest G pulchra #1 (tentatively Scottie, may have to change later to Scott) on it's last molt. No camera handy, though. The Uromastyx rounds it all out with it's prehistoric looks. They all look happy. Bet you are, too! Cheers,

Terry


----------



## crawltech

Thanx Terry,....i guess i just get lucky on the molts, sometimes....its also helps when you have 50, or so spiders....somebodys always molting ;P


----------



## crawltech

*update march 2nd 2010*

couple a T`s, out for a drink....

P cambridgei













MM P. fasciata .....sorry for the blurries, taken thru the KK sides...didnt want to scare him out the dish



















ended up scarin him outa the dish....oops 







H. mac.....not drinkin, jus chillin







a little closer..







One of my regalis`s molted....now sporting the full abdominal stripe....lookin female to me....wuddya think?













See ya`ll 2moro!


----------



## Mvskokee

You can't resist taking pics of that H.mac....I don't blame you she is a looker


----------



## crawltech

I know man...lol...shes always in the same pose too....but, i still cant resist it...shes to cool


----------



## Ariel

great shots, your H. mac is gorgeous!


----------



## crawltech

Ariel said:


> great shots, your H. mac is gorgeous!


Thanx Ariel


----------



## jbm150

Looks lady-like to me


----------



## crawltech

*New arrivals!...Chile style!*

Heres some pics of my 2 newest T`s...

unpackin the RCF































had`er all lined up for this last one,...and she starts to walk away as soon as i snapped the shot...lol







P. scrofa...

Shes a quick one....as i was unpackin her, she made a run for it....ended up in one of my molt bins.....











































P. srofas encolsure......The roseas was similar.....cork bark hide, and some moss













More to come, once they settle in


----------



## crawltech

*update March17th*

took a few pics today.......

one of my P. cambridgei.....



















A rescued G. rosea i pick up for free, from a craigslist add....a very gental girl







chillin in her new 20 Qt tub....







A. avic....waitin on a sac from her...







on of my B. vagans....few days post molt.....startin to get some adult styles



















MM P. scrofa....interested in the MF.....the feeling is not mutual tho...oh well, try again after she molts......dont wanna loose him to pissed off female!













heres the uninterested lady....







juvie male P. pederseni....almost a week post molt



















RCF rosea....













another rosea...







antother...













another.....













juvie female regalis....couple weeks post molt













A. versi...couple days post molt







Juvie B. albo...couple weeks post molt



















A. metallica....



















thats all for now peeps...later!



thanks for lookin!


----------



## crawltech

*some more pics...march 17th*

picked up this guy today...labeled, "peruvian green birdeater"...have no idea what sp. he/she is...anybody take a guess??































very striking colours!....quick little guy aswell, bolted on me, ended up inder a piece of cork bark on the carpet...

























heresis a horrible ventral shot....yeesh







snapped some others aswell

big boy, L para...gettin his munch on!







P. camb,...cricket stalkin













C. fasciatum....







Rosea....munchin away













and a better shot of my new freebie girl







RCF munchin













P. scrofa....camera shy







Young H. albo...week or so, post molt.....omnomnom













MM P. fasciata....also camera shy













Thanx for lookin!


----------



## crawltech

*March18th pics*

did some re houseings today....

A. versis new set up...







snapped a few before i put her in....















































































P cambridgeis...(x2)

1st...













2nd































B. vagans..













and a new one for one of my juvie regalis...







old and the new...



















got her in there...







also, P. pederseni....































he gave me a little threat pose...lol



















in  the new hide...







ventral shot....



















organized the room a bit....vacumed, recycled...lol



















thats all for now!

your comments are welcome!


----------



## Redneck

Great shots man!! You got an awesome collection going!!


----------



## crawltech

Thanx Red!...you da man!


----------



## crawltech

See page 13 for all the new pics from March17th & 18th(today)


----------



## BlackCat

Really nice pics. Love that H. mac, can't wait until mine grows up!


----------



## ametan

You've got some great spiders. I especially love the RCF and your Avicularias. I've got all terrestrial right now, but I hope to get some arboreals soon. I really like what you've done with the set-ups. What kind of moss do you use? Is it expensive?


----------



## crawltech

Thanks!...i have a couple H. mac slings aswell....cant wait till they grow up too!....fingers crossed for a male


----------



## Teal

*Love your set up! Very organized and cool  *


----------



## Mvskokee

DRUNK COMMENT! Good lookin stuff man.


----------



## crawltech

*Lmfao!*

How you feelin today, dogg?


----------



## crawltech

Teal said:


> *Love your set up! Very organized and cool  *


Thanx Teal!....long time, no see .......it wasnt that organized before i took those pics, well half of it anyways....all the white to bins were jus on the floor, in no order whatsoever,....empty containers,water dishes, peices of acrylic, hinges, screws, glue sticks, and tons of shavings from drilling holes...these are all the things that were layin around before i cleaned up yesterday...lol....things get out a hand very fast, when you got 50 plus T`s....lol


----------



## seanbond

nice shot of that avic!


----------



## crawltech

Thank you sir!


----------



## crawltech

*april 1st*

a true spider from my yard







P. regalis...













P. irminia







thanx for lookin!


----------



## Mvskokee

lookin good had to rate this thread 5* buddy


----------



## Ariel

Great shots! That little house spiders kind of cute, and awesome scorpion!!! So cool lookin'!


----------



## crawltech

Mvskokee said:


> lookin good had to rate this thread 5* buddy


You da man!.....hey, you might be able to help me out....the scorp was sold to me as an Emperor.....but im not sure it is??....its tail isnt as fat as previous emps ive had...maybe its still a little young??...its also got some burgundy/purpleish hues....ive only had mature adults before, so im coparing to those....this ones a bit smaller than ive had....what do ya think?


----------



## crawltech

Ariel said:


> Great shots! That little house spiders kind of cute, and awesome scorpion!!! So cool lookin'!


gunna try to get some better shot of the true spider....hes a looker!....takes down full size cricks, no prob!....thanx for the positve feed back, Ariel!


----------



## crawltech

*update;April 2nd.randoms, and some rehaousings*

Did a re-house, on my C. fimbriatus....shes a couple weeks post molt, and she looks GREAT!

here she is in her old enclosure....







she knows im comin to get her!:evil:













i use a wter bottle, wit the botton cut off(lid on of course), scooch her into it...like so







heres the catchin combo...







once she was in there, i twisted the lid of carefuly, put the small end up to the eye hole on the skull...gave her a light touch on her foot, and she calmy boogied into the skull....



































































heres the new set up being built...







side by side wit the old one







before the i put the majority of the moss in







all in all, it was very sucsessful....she a doll to work with!

G. rosea#1 got new diggs today aswell....

heres her new set up...similar to her old, wit less greenery, and a few more square inches...lol







the transferee....she went without a fight....scooped her up, in she goes







upgraded the new scorps diggs aswell....couple more hides







P. regalis....juvie female







cricket stalkin...













she got`em













a very shy P. irminia....few days post molt







P. irminias cousin, ...P. cambridgei...how can you tell these are related, somewhere down the line...







A. versi...thru the side of the cube...













young B. vagans fatty fatty 2x4













P. scrofa....i call her "Scroffals"...lol







shes`s coo....a little skittish....must WC factor







G. rosea, retreating to her hide, as i open the lid...managed to get a shot her before she was deep in her tunnel, laughing at me 







Another one shot wonder....jus barely got one of this little guy, or gal...







i think thats it for today guys/gals

thanx for lookin


----------



## Teal

*Great shots! You have some lovely species *


----------



## crawltech

Teal said:


> *Great shots! You have some lovely species *


Thank you, Teal!


----------



## Mvskokee

Looks like an emp to me. Does it have any attitude?


----------



## crawltech

Mvskokee said:


> Looks like an emp to me. Does it have any attitude?


its a little defensive....nuttin major tho...prolly is a emp.....thanx mang!


----------



## Mvskokee

Your welcome. I have an asian forest scorp that will try to tear your face off. I love it!


----------



## Hobo

hah, you make KKs look good.
Those skull pics look awesome!


----------



## crawltech

Thanx Hobo!....i hate the conventional KK....gotta due the clear top mod, at least!.....Thanx for the positive feedback mang!


----------



## Ariel

Awesome shots! I love the way you modified that KK! Your C. fimbratus is gorgeou! and irminia and cambridgei toes? too cute


----------



## ametan

Beautiful Ts. I especially love the "comin' to get you" shots in the beginning. But I have to ask: What the heck is that green thing in the tool shot?


----------



## crawltech

the green thing, is the end of my poker/prodder(for lack of a better term), coat hanger staightend out, used to coax, or gentaly pursuade....wrapped in green electrical tape...incase one of the T`s decides to sink its teeth in......all you can see in the pic, is the last few inches of it


----------



## XeLLisCompleX

hi,
juz want to ask question here, i also got 3inch h.albostriatum, is h.albostriatum take a very long time to molt?
mine haven't molt for already 6month as i can remember. is it normal?


----------



## crawltech

Ya it seems they are somewhat slow growers....ive bin waiting on my(bigger of the 2) h. albo to molt for some time now, aswell.

Good luck wit yours!


----------



## crawltech

*April13th update*

A. metallica super stretch.......







spooked her a bit..







H. mac......







This is another one of my large A. metallicas...she ahs made a burrow down into the substrate, behind a log formation......I mated her about a a month ago...she co-habed wit the male for about 3weeks before she ate him...and now she is of large stature, in the abdomen area....im thinkin she is gunna make a sac in there fo sho!.....fingers crossed







i will try to get some better pics of her...but, dont wanna bug her to much incase the sac prep is happnin soon

Another large metallica....she has grow incredible amounts in the last to molts!!!...crazy...totally past another one of my already mature females, in size

























under-carrage







P. scrofa MF flipped last night....still got a MM waitin for her to get her dancin shoes on...lol













hard to get the cam in there....dont wanna disturb her to much













shes done....jus waitin for her to come out....i can see ton of bright red hi-lites!...pics in a couple days!

A burrow one of my rosies dug...she excavated alot of dirt!.....thinks shes a curly hair...lol....the lady i got her from kept her on a thin layer of beach sand...yeesh....shes prolly so happy to be able to dig!...







a close up of her in tha burrow..







crazy fast RCF....













another G. rosea...hiddin her eyes







thats all for now


----------



## crawltech

*april 14th...pics*

P. scrofa, post molt..lookin nice!

























exo...













A. versi...loves to hang upside down







P. regalis....they grow so fast!













true spid...gettin a butt!







metallica mouth......A. metallica that is....lol







C fimbriatus.....jus waitin!....







....and waitin...


----------



## Mvskokee

Love me some chilobrachys bro


----------



## crawltech

I want more!


----------



## crawltech

*april 19th...New additions!...w/randoms*

hey all!...got some new T`s over the weekend....

Holothele sp.NDS mature female....quick little girl!



















Mature female L. para....big girl!













her new set up



















itchy!







E. murinus...hope its a female!...looks like it to me...dont have any experience sexing these guys



















Her new set up...































freshly molted P. scrofa....













some of my A. metallicas





































pre molt regalis....she always starts a web hamock, right outside her hide entrance...the closer she gets to molting the heavier webbed the hamock gets.....then she will build on in her hide to molt in....weird?....gotta love'em!







Thanx for lookin.....comments are welcome


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Nice pics! That p. scofra is looking really cool.  High in color.


----------



## crawltech

thanx dude!....she does look great!


----------



## Ariel

That P. scrofa is one gorgeous girl!!! Congrats on the molt! And awesome E. murinus. I really gotta get me one some day :drool:


----------



## crawltech

Bin wanting one for years!!...finally got the chance, so i took it!....she is very fast, and quick to stand her ground!


----------



## Teal

*Niiiice! Love your collection *


----------



## crawltech

thanx Teal


----------



## Mvskokee

That P.scrofa is looking god for a NW. But Ow own imo.


----------



## crawltech

I know ya luv da Ow's......


----------



## J.huff23

That P.scrofa is stunning. I also love your E.murinus enclosure.


----------



## crawltech

thanx jhuff...updated shots of the murinus enclosure coming soon.....


----------



## x Mr Awesome x

Since it doesn't look like anyone has mentioned it yet thought I'd say that your E. murinus looks positively female. There's a lot of sexually dimorphic characteristics for this species. 

-ben


----------



## crawltech

Thanx Mr. A...i figured she was a she......i actually have a line on a MM for her.....i will fatten her up and wait itll she molts though for conformation.thanx again man!.....got any pics of a MM??..Guess i could search...lol


----------



## crawltech

*Update:april28th...some new additions*

Got a couple new t`s today....picked up a really nice G. pulchripes...what a beauty!....cant believe ive put off gettin on of these,...wanted one for so long, jus never ever came across one at the right time i geuss

here she is...gettin her out, and into her new set up













she was a tad pissy at first...













after a few seconds, she came around...very gental T...a pleasure to work with!!











































Also got a new P. irmina...juvie, looks to be female...she was also pissy....didnt come around like the pulchripes did....lol

heres the modified KK i wipped up for her....













a little closer...







gettin her out of the old, and into the new...

























gave her a few minutes to chill, and snapped a few..







..the best a bunch of bad ventral shots..







settling in....



















....chucked a couple a crix in for my E. murinus......man shes fast!













P. scrofa...always runs when i try to take her pic...







rosie sayin hi...







had to do a rehouse on my A. avic....upgraded to a bigger set up....gunna be introducing a MM in a week or so...

heres the new set up...pretty simple....cork bark, greens....lotsa a room for a big funnel qweb, to make a egg sac in...







the soon to "get lucky" lady....







makin the easy transfer....

























...a couple different flash variations there....i find it hard to set up the cam, for avic shots...due to their frosted tipped hairs, and shinny(so to speak) finish....................anyways,    thanks for lookin, and always coments are welcome!!


----------



## Hobo

Great new additions, P. irminia are the best! I just "rehoused" my girl today too; shot up the tongs and had her fangs around the handle. close one!
I've been putting off getting a G. pulchripes too, jsut like avics. Just waiting till I come across one, and planning to impulse but it

Also, awesome ventral shot! I'm about 50% sure it's female ;P


----------



## seanbond

nice kollect and setups


----------



## crawltech

Hobo said:


> Great new additions, P. irminia are the best! I just "rehoused" my girl today too; shot up the tongs and had her fangs around the handle. close one!
> I've been putting off getting a G. pulchripes too, jsut like avics. Just waiting till I come across one, and planning to impulse but it
> 
> Also, awesome ventral shot! I'm about 50% sure it's female ;P



.....i know man, couldnt get a clear shot thru the lexan for the life of me:?


----------



## crawltech

seanbond said:


> nice kollect and setups


Thank you sir!


----------



## crawltech

*May1st...A few re-housings..*

Had to dig up my Theraphosidea sp. ...i always hate havin to dig'em up...especially this guy, he is very skittish...not to bad today tho...













new home..pretty basic set up....







already hide'n out...







juvie B. vagans got a bigger set up too.....

A few weeks post molt...i managed to get the exuvium out to sex it...hes a he







B. albopilosum got refreshed too.....

old..













new...













Holothele NDS.....aslo a qiuck little guy....no probs on the changeover tho...



















thanx for lookin!....


----------



## crawltech

*update:May 17th*

Regalis....incredible gains in size after her last molt...almost adult size now...













A. metallica eggs w/legs....32 days after egg sac creation....in the incubator now...more details coming soon in the breeding report section







A. genic....young female....

....she's bringin itchy back, yeah!













Young B. vagans...i believe to be female....



















Another young vagans...1 molt ahead of the other.....this ones a boy, i gotta a good look at the last shedded exuvium



















young a versi....week and a half post molt

























juvie male regalis....also about a week and a half post molt......i have 2 females waitin for this guy to get his gloves on...







butt shot of one of the awiting females....







juvie sub-adult P. pederseni.....good lookin T!....love this guy...creamy white on the underside of his legs...lotsa pink sate....over a ghosty green top side.













A. metallica(one of 4)....







P. cambridgei....creepin around his hide..he thinks i cant see him!, or he run and hide!







P. fasciata.....recently molted aswell, just startin to feed again....mad cricket stalker!....i have a MM waitin for her to molt again,....i think she is still to young.....hope the MM can wait it out













H. maculata......chillin in the safe zone.....













New enclsure for my MF P. cabridgei.......







A. avic....bin co-habbin for 2 weeks with a mate.....seen a few good insertions....

she....







...he







G. pulchripes...very































B. albo....juvie male....curlygoldy locks







C. fasciatum....vogue-ing for me big time!































some post molt strechin....MM L. parahybana.....gotta be about 8inches or so...big guy!

























...his future date....big momma itchy

...look ather wit her dirty face..she bin bulldozin dirt all day...








one of the many G. roseas's of the group







E murinus came out for the photo op...not very often that happens, so i took advantage..

























Big B. albo, chillin in her newly constucted burrow.....







another female B. albo...













another big rosey girl....







another







P. scofa...bling bling!!.....hopeing shes gunna pop a sac full of princess cuts

























another shot of the A. metallica brood.....birds eye 







One of my elusive H. albo made it out for the pic shoot...













A. metallica....not the mother of the eggs wit legs...



















Newly created enclosure for my new singapore blue...shes prolly about 4.5inches or so....







a horrible "thru the side of the enclosure shot"....hopefully some better shots to come...shes a looker!







thats all for now, spider peeps!

fangs for lookin


----------



## Hobo

Great pics...
Loving the new singapore blue's enclosure!


----------



## crawltech

Thanx Hobo!...


----------



## crawltech

*update:May 18th*

snapped a few more, and re-housed one of my A. metallicas......check'em out

fresh new set up.....lookin good enought to eat....or,um :barf:







mossy close ups...













gettin her out, and in....

























A. avics....married couple....i actually removed him tonight....bin in there a few weeks....many sperm webs wer created













....A metallica eggs w/legs are molting into 1st instars as we type.....



















more P. scofa shots...different camera this time...



















A. versi...thought this shot was kinda cool....







almost impossible to get a good shot of the sing blue.....lookk hard enough and you can see the tips of legs 1 & 2.....or maybe jus #1...:?







P fasciata...







P. regalis







thats all for now!

thanks for lookin, everyone!


----------



## crawltech

......jus thought i`d mention that, when i say uknown local sp., i mean, i dont know what it is......if anybody recognizes them, lemme know....lol


----------



## J.huff23

Your enclosures are awesome. Thats a good looking scrofa too


----------



## crawltech

thanx jhuff!.......you rock!


----------



## crawltech

*May19th.....1st instar update*

Almost all of the slings have molted to 1i......check out these 2 shareing a meal....an un-fertilized egg, or a slow grower that never made it...survival of the fittest i geuss....

heres the pics













...theirs also a egg wit 3 1i's eatin off of it....verocious little eaters these guys

thanx for lookin


----------



## Dinho

Awesome colection 
Could you show me your spider room??


----------



## crawltech

Thanx for the comments buddy!....i`ll try to get afew shots of the room  for ya


----------



## Arachnoholic420

Great shots!!!! Your T's and enclosure's are amazing... the Blue's  enclosure is lookin so comfy...  where did you get the live moss? congrat's on the metallica's....


----------



## crawltech

Thanx 420!.......i get the moss locally........my back yard is a forrest....lol


----------



## Teal

*Great shots of the lil slings.. they are so cool lookin when they are so tiny *


----------



## crawltech

Thanx Teal!.....ya, they are little cuties!


----------



## crawltech

*May 20th pics*

Snapped a few of the spider room set up after work......as requested by Dinho

This section consists of, mostly arboreals, and a few ground dwellers as well, along wit some juvie/sub-adults







this section has mix....finished off wit a bunch of various terrestrials..













A shot of my MF regalis's set up....simple, yet effective....hopeing to get a sac from her in the kinda near future......waitin on a male...







The metallica batch....all 1i`s....and gettin pink....ish







tried some no flash close ups..



















.....Inside some of the terrestrail`s............

















































.....gotta go make dinner before the wife gets home from work....:}

thanx for lookin!


----------



## crawltech

*May22....versi rehouse/randoms*

rehoused my young versi this mornin........









































































...greens and sticks....she does the rest....













E. murinus burrow.....gettin deeper!







C. perez.......so small, yet lookin so good!, cant wait till this guy gets a bit bigger......and man, hes FAST for a little guy aswell!!













another small guy.gal....one of my T. gigas's.....first one to molt, out of the five slings i have....

























Tried to get a few of my C. fimbriatus out in the open....but this is all i could get....she`s about a 2 weeks post molt































....and a shot of the 1i metallica slings......







thanx for lookin!......the other pics should be back by the the end of the month


----------



## Ariel

fantastic pictures as always. Your versi is gorgeous! I can't wait for my girl to start getting her color!


----------



## crawltech

Its amazing how much color change they go thru, from one molt to the next......and thanx for the positive feedback Ariel!


----------



## crawltech

*May23rd pics*

Snapped a few in today, while feeding...

My P. cambridgei was happy to see me...yay!...













Recently re-housed versi, gettin her web on already!













H. mac......







Regalis...







Big momma albo says......"watch gunna do now mr crick!";P







another regalis....







P. irminia......tunnel vision.....every inch of her enclosure looks like this....shes about 3.75inches...







Young B. albo....got the munchies....







G. pulchripes.....also doin the munch dance







Juvie male B. vagans....din dins







juvie female B. vagans....sac mates







thanks for lookin everyone!

comments are welcome!


----------



## crawltech

*May25th pics...*

Couple of new pics.....used my roomates cam....take a different pic than my other cams, that for sure....had the flash turn down all the way, still pretty bright

check 'em out....

juvie cambridge#1.....







juvie cam#2







C. fimbriatus...







a little closer....



















P. fascitata....forgot to rotate:8o.....gotta love how this pics shows jus how thin these guys are







.....and my widow seemed to decide she was gunna whip up another sac???...anybody know if double cltchin is  normal for these gals??







sorry bout the glare of that last pic.....yeesh....i`ll try and get a better shot, fo sho

thats all for now...


----------



## VinceG

Nice looking fimbriatus! Definetly a tarantula I have to get!


----------



## Hobo

C. fimbriatus is definitely a looker!

Yeah, true spiders seem to be able to churn out fertile sacs from a single mating like nobodies buisiness. My T. domestica has churned out so many sacs, I lost count after 11. Everytime I feed her, new sac. She's getting on, it seems, as her egg sacs are getting smaller, and she's not covering them with dirt anymore.... but they still hatch. Hope she'll stick around a bit longer though, I've grown attatched

Also, is it just me or are your other pics down due to "exceeded bandwith"?
How'd that happen?! I have a photobucket account and would hate for that to happen...


----------



## crawltech

Thanx Hobo!....not sure what im gunna do wit a bunch of these widow slings??....want some??

.....and about the photo bucket thing.....i geuss i uploaded to many pics??....got a email from them saying the pics would be back by the 29th of this month.........jus opened up a second acct, different user name, and good to go.....but ya, the other pics will be back!

I bought that fimriatus last oct......she was prolly 3/8 of an inch....they grow fast!!!....my fav spid out of the collection for sure!


----------



## crawltech

*May28th.....A. metallica re-house/randoms*

Rehoused on of my large ladies today.....

here she is....













her new set up...













she has some weight to her....i forgot to throw her on the scale













...in ya go girl...































did a little feeding aswell...

regalis, gettin some!







fasciata, also gettin some!







E. murinus burrow entrance,....







C. fimbriatus...







love the abdomen on these guys....







young curly








....thats all for now.....thanks for lookin....

comments are welcome!


----------



## Hobo

Fahahahahahah, loving that waterdish in the burrow!
Do you fill it sideways, then?


----------



## crawltech

.....lol....ya not sure how she did that....it wasnt even near the entrance....not that close anyways....

.....forgot to mention....my other pics are back up!....thanx for lookin everyone!


----------



## crawltech

*Some re-houseing pics....June3rd*

So, i decided to rehouse my C. fimbriatus.....she has already out-grew her old enclosure.....

got her out of her old set up, without any problems...







here she is, in to the new.....

























....also re-re-housed my C. fasciatum....didnt seem to dig the new set up i put her in last......so i set up a smaller enclosure for her....she still not that big....

here she is, into the new...













...also upgrade one of my T. gigas slings......5th instar







hard to get a decent pic...







....had to snap a few of, one of my female irminias......she just molted, and is lookin electric!!!!!!

check it!..







Thanx for lookin everyone!

lemme know what you think!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Wow, your pictures really make me want to get a c. fimbriatus.  What a gorgeous T.


----------



## jbm150

I agree, those fimbriatus are beautiful!  Nice shot on the irminia, so very striking.  I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

Beautiful colours irmin


----------



## flyguycolorado

nice collection- Nice shot on the irminia by the way-


----------



## crawltech

Thank you all for your positive comments!!.....and yes, whoever doesnt have a C. fimbriatus in their collection, should get one ASAP

..........thanx again everyone!


----------



## fartkowski

Very nice collection.
Great pictures as well


----------



## crawltech

...no fartowski, it is you who has the great colloection!!!...i was jus checkin out page 83 of your pic thread.....you have some great sp.!....WOW

....but, thanx for the compliments.........going back to check out your thraed some more!!


----------



## crawltech

*june7th...pics*

A couple of recent molts this week...back to back B. vagans

i suspected female on this one....confirmed after checkin the molt!































here she is a day later, all crammed up against the side of the enclosure, in one of many post-molt stretches.....the reds, and blacks are also startin to show!













....and her brother.......sac mates, these guys are

he`s a little bigger...one molt ahead of her...



















B. albo....heavy premolt...settling into her burrow...prolly gunna pop the top within the next couple days...







RCF....with a mouthful, as per usual













versi-munch!

























T. gigas sling....comin along nicely, this one is...pulled ahead of the rest in size big time!







C. fascitaum, still rearranging her new set up













C. fimbriatus is also settling in nicely!......



















munchin away...omnomnom































the typical P. regalis eatin stance.....the only time i can get a shot of her







widow slings....







momma...wit 2nd sac, yet to pop...







P. cambridgei....sub-adult....unsexed as of yet...



















post molt rufilata...very secretive...







...same cambridgei...different angle...













and one more of the fimbriatus, sayin.."stick your finger in here, i dare ya!"







...and last but not least, one of p. irminia's...the only one i havnt sexed yet...im hopin male!....got 2 ladies already







thanx for lookin!


----------



## crawltech

well...the albo that i suspected to be molting in a couple days....she molted last night....prolly flipped early early this morn....molt was still warm and moist at 6:30am, when i checked on her......


----------



## Ariel

Great shots! Your C. fimbratus is absolutely gorgeous! I really need to get me one. And congrats on the molt! Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## crawltech

Thanx Ariel!......i didnt get any action shots of the albo molt....but i will def get some post molt shots of her fo sho......and some of her previous exo...

Edit:check page 19 for the latest pics!


----------



## fatich

The photos of fimbriatus made me buy one


----------



## crawltech

glad i could help out....keep up the good buys!


----------



## crawltech

*june8th....pics*

Heres a couple cool ones of MF regalis.....veddy veddy sneaky!



















thats all for now, spider peeps!


----------



## crawltech

*june9th...new G. pulchripes, and MM rosea*

Grabbed a couple new guys 2day.....

A nice G. pulchripes.....a little smaller than the one i recently picked....but none the less, stilla a stunning T....very well mannered as well

on wit the pics...

Got her out of her LPS set up wit no probs....



















...a carpet stroll...































The new set up........































she had no prob findin a place to chill, with multiple hide options in the new enclosure







heres the MM rosea...little gem this guy is, fairly freshly molted me thinks...













tried to get some palp colse ups...













i jus happen to have 5 females....here he is wit the oldest gal of the bunch...

not gunna pair them all up....dont need that many rosea slings....lol.....or maybe i do...







Some random shots, while chillin in the spider room...actually quite the opposite of chillin,...its pretty hot in there...

MF regalis, diggin out a crick







P. irminia, also cricket chasin....







Everyones chasin cricks tonight...C. fimbriatus, always up to the task!!































P. fasciata....back in premolt, hiddin out....should be ready for her date after this molt!







...her date...patiently waiting...







This is my holothele NDS.....shes freshly molted, and ive only ever seen the tips on her feet for a spilt second....she NEVER comes out!...i try to get a shot of her in the middle of the night, but she isnt even out then.....even nore secretive than my P. rufilata, or any Haplo ive ever had for that matter.....sorry for the ramble/vent..







^^ nice little hide tho!

thats all for today!

let me know what you think!


----------



## crawltech

*New T`s from the local show!*

June13th

Picked a few new T`s this weekend.....

Paraphysa parvula......looker!....cant wait to see her after a molt!































her lil set up....







...also 3 H. incei....bout an inch or so...

heres one of em...







....and 3 P. ornata slings, and 2 P. formosa slings.....i will try to get some pics when i rehouse them in a week or so....

thanx for lookin!

comments are welcome!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Nice pickups.  Love the closeup of the incei.


----------



## crawltech

Thanks!....that pic actually did turn out pritty good

My big momma L. para molted friday aswell...

heres her molt...











































..all finished, and re-flipped...



















she has a date...ready and willing....heres his last three molts...







...and some randoms....

P. fasciata







A. metallica...







freshly molted A. genic young juvie female













B. vagans juvie male













...another...







E. murinus showin off her flicky palps....







freshly molted B. albo butt







...more pics of the new additions coming soon!

thanx for the looks!

comments?


----------



## crawltech

*June14th..pics*

Some H. incei shots....rehoused 'em seperatly,....i only have three....dont wanna loose any...plus, i`ll prolly end up wit a mating apir...













vent shot of one of 'em

























...def got the camo!!



















...ornata slings...



















MM G. rosea, 













versi..













fimbriatus...































A. metallica...freshly molted...













B. albo...post molt aswell..













L. para...



















one of the molt bins...







thats all i have for tonight.....


----------



## J.huff23

Love the molt bin!


----------



## crawltech

Thanx jhuff.......i figured i would mix it up abit, and post a pic of the molt bin...hahahaha


----------



## crawltech

*june17th pics*

My A. metallica slings are molting into 2nd instars this week....pritty much all done i think...







the few i have set aside for myself













...momma metallica....in need of a molt fo sho!








...Regalis   







she bolted into her hide...







C. fasciatum...loves her new set up!







My young male B. albo is molting as i type....hopee this the penultimate, but im not holdin my breath, hes still a little small....







....i will post up some pics of the albo in a bit, whens hes done....hopefuly hes packin his hooks n' gloves....lol

thanx for lookin


----------



## J.huff23

Awesome metallica sling pictures. I hope your boy hooks out for you! Are you planning to breed him?


----------



## crawltech

Ya man, i have 2 nice females waitin patiently

cant wait to pair them up!


----------



## crawltech

*Mo pics...june17th*

So, heres the newly molted albo....still not mature...no biggie

























...right side up



















Heres my MM LP doin his best pokie impression....:clap:







heres my MM P. fasciata doin the real pokie stance......







Rufi...tryin to dodge me as usual.....;P

























Regalis...lookin very regal, might i add







A. metallica..







MM rosie.....not dinner yet













dont let your food touch the ground!!!













Pulchripes...













some more eatins...



















Female P. fasciata....chillin in her "you cant see me" spot....







and one more of my MM LP.....doin the stretch







thanx for the looks!


----------



## VinceG

Nice Poecilotheria Parahybana!


----------



## crawltech

Thanx Vince!...he try`s....lol


----------



## Ms.X

Grats on the _A. metallica_ slings   I have a project going with these guys as well...but it's not getting very far.  My big female is in love with the male, her tapping is ridiculous, but he's being a little girl and keeps running away :}  Best of luck with your other ladies!


----------



## crawltech

Thats exectly how my female was...she wanted him, but he could care less...they cohabitated for about three weeks...always on opposite sides of the enclosure, and i never saw them pair up once....then one day i noticed she was eatin him....figured i was gettin nothin...i geuss she talked him into it


----------



## Ms.X

crawltech said:


> Thats exectly how my female was...she wanted him, but he could care less...they cohabitated for about three weeks...always on opposite sides of the enclosure, and i never saw them pair up once....then one day i noticed she was eatin him....figured i was gettin nothin...i geuss she talked him into it


Lol, with as scaredy as my boy is acting, I don't dare to leave him in there with her unsupervised.  I allowed some Avic avic to cohab, and the male was never attacked, but I don't want anything to happen to these two.  This is one pair where I'd actually be concerned that the male might do some damage to the female if she cornered him.


----------



## crawltech

Re-housed one of my H. albo's.....she decided to fill in her burrow,....and hang out up top....so i figured that her tellin me she needs a cage cleanin.







new, wit the old....

























Re-housed one of my P. formosa slings too...













...also re housed My p. scrofa.....she had bin acting wierd....not go into her hide, even when spooked......and she dug out a new hide on the opposite side of the enclosure of her normal hide.I took her out for a few mins to inspect her enclosure a little closer, and i found a good amount of mold in one spot on the underside of the cork bark...and this a bone dry enclosure.....the water dish wasnt even near the mould area....most likely a stash of boluses i never found.....and since im expecting this girl to drop a sac, im glad i found this when i did...

here she is....

























tried to get a good shot of her on my hand, but decided to start a brisk walk up my arm....







in her new set up....







thanx for lookin everyone....


----------



## crawltech

....one more of my regalis.....errupting from her hide, due to cricket foot steps.......


----------



## J.huff23

Love the H.albo and good luck on the scrofa sac! She's looking plump


----------



## Ariel

GORGEOUS H. albo. I've said it once, I'll say it again, I am definately jelous.  how many of those do you have? 

I'll bet she was fun to rehouse.


----------



## crawltech

Thanks jhuff!....im hopeing she drops a sac fo sho....and she is lookin plump isnt she..lol


Ariel:, i have two, both still sub-adult...the other is actually a bit smaller....just as good lookin tho...She was actually a doll to re-house(got lucky)....seeing that she already was out of her burrow, and clinging to the lid of her old enlcosure....it was a tad interesting getting her of the lid, but no biggie...drop right in...she barely noticed

...but i did rehouse 2 maniac B. vagans today...juvie male, and female....both strikeing, and kickin hairs...followed by extensive threat posture.....lol..they`re funny little guys...thank god the hairs dont bother me

heres the set up for the female, ....the males was similar

























...also did my young female genic...she didnt kick a single hair....and took a cricket instantly, as usual







used a small sterlite...







seperated the 6 A. metallica slings, that im keepin....







they are cool little guys......and they can boogie!!

























hard to get good pics of them, when they are rippin around on my hand....lol

only have 20 left, and they are goin to the owner of the MM.....

I got a 100 good slings outa that sac....not counting the 1st instars that fell prey to there hungry brothers and sisters.....

...and a couple of the set up...




















thanks for lookin spidy peeps....


----------



## J.huff23

I love your setup pictures! Way more impressive than mine thats for sure. VEry well organized and neat too. Good pictures!


----------



## crawltech

thanx man!...lol...its the only thing i can keep organized...


----------



## crawltech

*Afew more from 2night*

H. albo...figured i better get some pics before she digs herself into solitare



















P. fasciata...







P. irminia female.....







Another P. irminia female.This girl has bin hidin for the last 3weeks or so...she came out today ready to eat!!!:evil:....they grow so fast!



















Jus noticed my singapore blue molted....her legs alot longer...cant wait till she comes out play!







goldy locks....B. albo....lookin good post molt!













pics of the juvie male i rehoused earlier...hes a little bigger, and a bit more velvet black than the female...







Havnt seen this girl in awhile.....sprayed her enclosure down tonight, and she came out for a drink......

Theraphosidea sp. peruvian green


----------



## J.huff23

That Theraphosidea sp. peruvian green is gorgeous!!


----------



## crawltech

*MM P. cambridgei june24th..*

Was jus in the T room, and noticed one of my P. cambridgeis molted....after further inspection, i also noticed it now packin a set of gloves.......also the trademark feathery legs....i jus happen to have a female ready to go.....

...btw....this is the 6th molt since last october21st/09....he was a 3i sling when i got him....i have a sac mate of his aswell....molts are all within days of each other....curious to see what happens in a few days wit the sac mate(in heavy premolt).....keep ya posted!




















...snapped one of the female irminias out for a drink......this is about the only pose i can get her in...impatient i geuss...shes prolly on the other side of the enclosure right now, chasin a crick....doh!.....and im here typin...double doh!







thanx for checkin my spidy styles!


----------



## Blue Ice

Man! I really dig your hide. Love the P. irminia and that H. maculata. I envy you for them.


----------



## Hobo

Sweet shots of the suntiger. How big is she now, do you think?


----------



## crawltech

I have to females....prolly 4-4.5 inches...both recently molted, and show huge gains in size!...it seems like 2 molts ago they wer jus gettin there color....i have a 3rd...still waitin on molt,...im thinkin penultimate....

how are yours doin??


----------



## Hobo

crawltech said:


> I have to females....prolly 4-4.5 inches...both recently molted, and show huge gains in size!...it seems like 2 molts ago they wer jus gettin there color....i have a 3rd...still waitin on molt,...im thinkin penultimate....
> 
> how are yours doin??


Mine are doing great. The female just molted last night... she was about 3"... but now, who knows?


----------



## crawltech

*pics from the last few days....*

The many, weird, post molt stretch poses,.... of the MM P. cambridgei...



















..then he gave me this one.....time to stop takin pics i geuss....







P. fasciata....pokie stance!







Regalis....







H. albo...







freshly molted, very mature...G. rosea







180 







exo....

























...later on, gettin her stand on......







still packin a few A. metallica slingers....







thanx for checkin in!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Diggin the h. albo photos.  I think that T might go on my wishlist.


----------



## crawltech

Thanx dude, i like 'em alot.....im findin that they need to dig DEEP to be happy....a shallow borrow will not suffice....shallow as in 5-6 inches


----------



## ribonzz

How old is he now? looks too bis for that.


----------



## crawltech

*recent-ish pics....*

Paired up my L. parahybanas.......she chased him off like big time!!......waited a few days...tried again wit the lights off, they did some rubbin, and tappin....she seemed to be tye one pursuing him this time.....i saw a good insertion, and he was off wit the wind



















one of my T. gigas slings...













anybody who knows Taps have any guesses on the sex of this guy?^^

rehoused one of my young female regalis's



















I modded up a small/medium KK for this gal.....







here is some more shots of my modded KK's....smalls, mediums, larges



















Thanx for checkin in everyone!

lemme know what you think!

;P:worship::barf::}


----------



## J.huff23

Im loving those kritter keeper set-ups. I wish I had enough skill to make those.


----------



## crawltech

Thanx man!...it helps to have all the tools.....i have a band saw for cutting the acrylic, or lexan(wichever im using)...and a couple cordless drills, a holesaw set, and a hot glue gun.Takes me like 10mins to whip one up


----------



## crawltech

*july4th pics*

P. fasciata.....







My L. viol was out for the 1st time since her last molt...managed to get a couple shots of her before she ran into her hide....



















P. irminia...







freshly molted A. versi....







Re-housed one of my H. macs......this little guy is a ripper!.....runnin all over the place.....













...And heres my H. albo.....she was like this when i came into the room....she was walking towards the water dish, and bumped into a strand of her webbing that was hangin from the lid, and i geuss it startled her...she was slappin at it...crazy girl...lol





































that was the first time ive seen her in full threat posture....kinda cute, actually...lol

then i proceeded to fill the water dish right in front of her, she didnt even flinch from her threat stance........oh, i also got the web intruder out of her way...lol

:barf:;P:}


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

What a gorgeous T! Nice shots.


----------



## Hobo

When you get an LP sack, I'll be on board for a few slings when you sell 'em.
I have a feeling you're gonna need all the help you can get! 

I'm really liking that albo. 
Pissed of at webbing? Now that's an attitude!


----------



## crawltech

ya for sure man!...take as many as you like!...lol....also have a A. avic sac comin up, P. cambridgei in the works, and i also still have a few A. metallica slings left, if your interested

....and ya, she was totally thrashing that web, as if it was pestering her....lol....never seen her like that before?


----------



## crawltech

T. gigas sling#3







P. ornata sling#1....













H. mac sling#2







L. viol....


----------



## BCscorp

awesome pics man. I should trip over to Squampton n pick up some A. metallica this summer...


----------



## crawltech

You should for sure!.....

lemme know if you ever have any MM`s aswell....of any sp.


----------



## BCscorp

roger wilco


----------



## crawltech

*New pics!*

hey all!, got some new pics......

Post molt versi...gettin big!....think this guys, a guy





































A new rosea i adopted...#7 in last few months



















sub-adult male B. albopilosum


----------



## Arachnoholic420

Cute versi.
My pair just molted... 
im actually enjoying them as i type....
i can watch & stare at my versi for hours....


----------



## crawltech

*july15th pics.....*

Hey all!....One of my B. vagans molted last night.....but she decidied to do it without the classic flip over.....she had no problems whatsoever!....dont know why she decided to do it that way......

pics....













done deal!, and lookin good!







also rehoused one of my P. irminias......think this ones a boy.....













thank for checkin in!


----------



## crawltech

*July16th pics*

My P. rufilata came out well i was in the room:clap:dont see her/him very often....of course i snapped a couple













Also!...looks like my P. scrofa is fixin to make a sac!!;P....tryin not to bug her to much...got a couple pics of her in the early stages...

Her abdomen has grown drastically in the last few days alone...i could tell she was search around the enlcosure for the best spot to start..fingers crossed!...













E. murinus...hahahaha







Paraphysa parvula....







post molt B. vagans







H. albo













tossed her a fat crick...













Both of my G. pulchripes....













T. gigas sling...spread eagle







P.regalis throwin up da caution tape!!







Last but not least...sing blue shots......nice to see her out after her molt....she very shy































thanx for lookin everyone!


----------



## Versi*JP*Color

Where did you get the pulchripes,all the ones I see are a duller gold not YELLOWknees.


----------



## crawltech

Got 'em through my local LPS....yes very nice T`s!!


----------



## BCscorp

Hey man, nice pics n spiders! 
Ive found sexing A. versi ventrally fairly easy, as the males have a very distinctive shiny blue dot. Its not vague and hard to see as some others are, this dot is shiny blue.
I also had a B. vagans moult into a male..just lettin you know.


----------



## crawltech

Hey thanx alot!....that B. vagans lady is still a bit young...prolly a couple more molts before shes good to go.I will have to get a better look at the versi...keep ya posted!


----------



## crawltech

*Some H. incei re-housings...*

built a new KK for one of my young incei..

























...and another one...KK was previously modded

these little guy wer no prib to swap over...both a aweek or so post molt..



















her little KK..













Thanx for lookin everyone!

lemme know what you think.


----------



## J.huff23

That scrofa is making a sac, she's huge! You'll never know how jealous I am right now, lol. Cant wait to see more pictures of her, and good luck!


----------



## crawltech

Thanx jhuff!....she still buildin up the web mat...little by little...taking lots of breaks...conserving energy me thinks .......and yes she is HUGE...the camera does not do it justice....unbelievable!!!!!....i will deff keep you posted fo sho!!....oh ya.....;P....


----------



## crawltech

BCscorp said:


> Hey man, nice pics n spiders!
> Ive found sexing A. versi ventrally fairly easy, as the males have a very distinctive shiny blue dot. Its not vague and hard to see as some others are, this dot is shiny blue.
> I also had a B. vagans moult into a male..just lettin you know.


Checked out my versi earlier...deff has the blue patch.....thats good cuz im pickin up a lady next week!


----------



## crawltech

*July 20th,...some new pics..*

P. cambridgei....i have 2 MM's for her....prolly only need the one tho







a little less shadow....







regalis.....thinks i cant see her.....lol







irminia...poppin out of hide her, to say hi.....lol







a little closer, so you can see her smile!







sing blue....chillin on the side....







I gotta new A. versi comin this afternoon!   pics of her, comin soon!

thanx for lookin everyone!

:};P


----------



## J.huff23

Lovely ladies you have there.


----------



## crawltech

Thanx jhuff......

...another lovely lady...in her new set....tryin some pothos in ths one, since its doing so well in my P. pederseni's enclosure....

these pics were taken outside on my back porch....fairly sunny out, but no direct light on us...

Camera#1.....

























she had me in her sights...luckily i didnt get blasted!...lol































Camer#2....died shortly after i turned it on....still got a few pics..

























A shot of her modded KK, large size.....







...and a tarsus shot.......







She`s in need of a molt...a little dulll in color, but otherwise absolutely stunning!

thanx again for lookin spidy peeps!


----------



## Hobo

She looks very sexy!
I read a part wrong when you said your camera died, and was prepared to offer my condolences.
Put me in for a few if you ever manage to breed her at some point!


----------



## crawltech

Oh ya man...i have a male thats prolly 2 molts away(at the most) from being mature....she looks to be in premolt....i hope the timming is right, and i dont have to wait to long.


----------



## crawltech

*Some new pics*

L. parahybana...in her new set up....much larger!







The pothos takes very fast!...asewll did the A. versi!....started to web a nice little hide...













newest rosea...







P. parvula...













One of my G. pulchripes....about a half hour before flipping for a molt...pics of her in a few hours, when she done!







juvie male B. albo.....standin tall, eatin crix







Post molt B. vagans...first meal!







P. fasciata













post molt regalis...first meal aswell..



















...Some dark ones...kind like the ways these look...a little extra creepy!



















thanks for lookin everyone!


----------



## crawltech

*Pairings....*

G. rosea...













..he lived to make another sperm web!

Also paired up the L. parahybanas again...







Also some flip pics of the G. pulchripes...


----------



## Arachnoholic420

Loving the shots bro!!!! The A. versi is lookin so fluffy.... 

Peace,
Armando


----------



## crawltech

Thanx Armando!


----------



## crawltech

*back online!*

Hey all, havnt updated the pic thread latley due to not having a working computer at home.......its bin a couple months i think.....i get to lurk, and make the odd post from my work comp, but not to often.

heres a couple a pics i snapped today....

rehoused one of my female P. irminias today...













she came out for drink a little while after....



















MM A versi...rehoused aswell.....













freshly molted female, awaiting sperm web creation from MM in above pics...lol....jus bin feedin her up, gettin her ready!













My C. fimbriatus...gettin big!!....from sling to 5inches in about a year....female aswell!...got lucky

























thats all i have for now.....but, well the comp was down i picked up a bunch of new T`s, and a bunch to be paired, so stay tuned!

:}:barf:;P


----------



## crawltech

*Some more new pics!*

P. irminia







P. subfusca....very sneaky!













drinkin...













sing blue....







Young A. metallica sling....one of the 6 i kept from the last sac







Young H. mac....growing very fast compared to his/her bro/sis!







a little closer







one of 2 P. formosa slings







E. murinus







MM b. albo....few days post molt....got 2 ladies waitin for him to load his gunz!







MM P. cambridgei.....waitin for the female to be ready....prolly pair them up this weekend!







MF Holothele NDS.....







My very gravid A. avic.....shes makin me sweat, by takin so long to drop this sac....hope she doesnt molt out:wall:







MF P. formosa...this girl is skittish, i swear she freaks if you make eye contact with her....hard to get a good shot of her..



















Sub-adult PZB....drinkin







P. parvula...













MM P. pederseni







P. fasciata







tha backside of my MF H. mac







C. fasciatum....gettin bigger!....week or so post molt







thanx for lookin spidy peeps!


----------



## crawltech

*PZB shots...*

Heres a few of the new PZB..

























bought as "rose hair" from lps for 20bux....lol


----------



## crawltech

*Nov 9th*

Some pics.....

H. mac....







G. rosea...







G. pulchripes.....cillin in one her many excavated holes....crazy digger this girl!







Young H. ablo...eatin a meal worm













Young P. subfusca..







quick to run and hide, she is







thanx for lookin!....


----------



## J.huff23

Nice to see some new pictures up! Lovely as usual!


----------



## crawltech

Thanx Jake!....good to hear from ya!....i see your still keepin busy in the "obt" department.....lol


----------



## crawltech

Couple more of my P. formosa....













hard to get a shot of her in a relaxed stance.....she runs at the slightest disturabance....Very good eater tho, not so shy when the food comes out!


----------



## crawltech

*Nov 10th...*

Big momma LP......gunna give me a sac soon i hope!







a couple recent molts....







Young H. mac underside...







MF regalis....







P. scrofa, the sac eater:wall:







another angel







MM B. albo pedipalp







Holothele NDS sling......slow growers these guys!







thats all for this mornin....gotta get to work!


----------



## Spyder 1.0

Your formosa is beautiful. Could you provide me with the booklung area or her most recent molt for DNA analysis?

Also, I am ready to ship you the striatas. check your pms


----------



## crawltech

Ya no prob, spyder!....its actually in the recent molt pic....i will ship you the whole thing, you can take wha you need from it.

....checkin pm's


----------



## crawltech

*couple molts..*

All these gals decided to molt while i was at work today

A. geniculata....female













B. vagans...female













P. reaglis...female aswell.....one three ladies

hard to see her down there


----------



## crawltech

*couple more...Nov 10th*

I`ve been waitin for this girl to come out and show herself.......she was hideing away in premolt for some time......she molted oct 23rd, this is the first time ive seen her in a couple months.....Lookin good!...shes about a 5-6incher







same, but different...lol







she was in that, relaxing/trance like state ...didnt notice i was there until i got closer to try and bust out a third pic....then she bolted into her hide...

anyways........

P.irminia....another one that i dont get to see out that much...and if i do she bolts to her hide aswell.......she let me get a couple decent shots of her 2nite







a little closer..







One of my A. metallicas....upside down.













thanx for lookin!


----------



## BCscorp

sweeet pics man...that P. irminia is awesome.


----------



## crawltech

Thanx BC......love me some psalmo's fo sho!


----------



## crawltech

*Nov 11th*

C . fasciatum....hangin at her burrow entrance


----------



## lorelei

She's pretty. So is your B. vagans, I love spiders just after molt, their colors are so deep! And geniculata, she must be quite big, isn't she?


----------



## crawltech

lorelei said:


> She's pretty. So is your B. vagans, I love spiders just after molt, their colors are so deep! And geniculata, she must be quite big, isn't she?


Thanx!....shes actually still young, but growing very fast!, id say shes about 3.5-4 incher now....her abdomen is about as wide/long as a lid from a 350ml water bottle(in the picture)


----------



## crawltech

*Nov 16th....pairings!!*

Paired up my versi's last night......it went very well, she basically threw herself at him tell he was empty....lol

on with the pics...































some insertion shots...gettin these ones thru the side on the enclosure, so not the best



















...then the P. cambridgei's....put him in, he starts vibrating instantly.....then went for a drink













get himself good, and hidrated before the task....

He then decided after a few mins of drinkin, that hes ready to go again....so proceeds to drum/vibrate on the glass....he manages to get her attention.....













I was hesitant to snap to many pics of the Psalmos well they wer gettin bizzy....didnt wanna spoil the mood, and or scare her off...but everything went well.....gunna put my other male in wit her in a couple days

last but not least...G rosea's

she wanted nothing to do with him....a litt;e leg rubbin, then she let him go....pretty weird??













I have previously paired these two up, i sure he got the job done 1st time around

Thanx for lookin!

oh ya, snapped a few randoms aswell.....check'em out

A. genic....almost a week post molt













My three, P. regalis ladies......

#1







#2







#3







The male....not mature yet, but next molt me thinks.







....hes gunna have his palps full once he matures!...pun intended....lol

Big Momma B. vagans...few days post molt...didnt loose any of her booty tho...

I have a male for her aswell, hes one molt away from maturity aswell.













....and one last on of my Holothele nds







thnax again for checkin in!


----------



## crawltech

*Nov 19th pics..*

P. formosa







P. irminia....gettin it on!....or at least hes tryin!...lol

























P. regalis...week or so post molt...













G. pulchripes

























B. albo....big female













B. albo.....smaller female













C. fimbriatus







A. versi







B. vagans female







P. cambridgei female













tryin to hide on me...lol







A. metallica













thanx for stoppin by!

:barf::}


----------



## crawltech

*Dec 5th pics*

Snapped a few pics recently...

one of T. gigas slings from Tarantulacanada...not so slingish anymore...



















more to come


----------



## crawltech

H. incei







singa blue







versi







B. albo...







A. genic







RCF rosea...in need of a molt big time!....still eatin tho







B. vagans







Holothele nds







P. rufilata 







G. pulchripes







B. albo pair...gettin ready to get it on!







that is all.....


----------



## crawltech

*B. albo momma#2 gets a crack at'em*

Not a second after drop'n him in, she climbs from her burrow...







Both start drumming back and forth.....







then they hook up!...and i mean hook up!....his tib spurs were locked onto her fangs...it was awsome to see.Ive seen alot of pairings, but have never got to see such great usage of the hooks!



















...Also re-housed my A. genic female....she quickly out grew her old set up



















...and a couple of T. gigas shots..













:}thanx for lookin everyone:}


----------



## crawltech

C. fimbriatus aswell......ive been using my backup camera these days...its tough to get decent shots with it....lost the charger for the other cam


----------



## crawltech

*Dec12th pics*

P. scrofa































MM P. cambridgei #2 goin for a drink, before he seeks out Big momma cambridgei







Sub-adult female PZB







Holothele. NDS







young P. formosa 







sac mate....this one has a really crooked folio pattern.....kinda cool lookin, but hard to get a good pic of.













thats all for now peeps!


----------



## crawltech

Heres some pics of one of my rufis...never get to see this guy/gal....

















































A. genic does not want the water dish apparently...or at least not the water init...lol







A. metallica....







Theraphosidea sp. peru green







Another A. metallica...this is the one that gave me the eggsac a little while back







photo bucket is actin up.....standby...:barf:


....alright, back in action













the new diggs...













Sing blue got new diggs aswell....



















she found an entrance, and shes in







lovin the new pcv hides....a little hole saw'n, and band saw'n...some wire wheelin....and they look great!

thanks for lookin everyone!


----------



## crawltech

*A couple more*

E. murinus was out and about....







Both irminia ladies aswell....#1







#2


----------



## crawltech

*some new pics*

I`ll start'er off wit a couple of my B. vagan females....



















Some Paraphysa's

parvula...



















scrofa...











































....and, some of my roseas

#1







#2







#3







#4







#5







#6...wasnt up for the photo shoot.....haha







B. albo female....recently paired up...hopeing for a sac from her







Some poeci's...

formosa female



















formosa slings...

check out crooked folio patern on this guy!....



















..and his/her, bro, or sis...normal patern







P. fasciata...female



















regalis's







I kinda like these ones...the regalis is a bit out of focus, but the moss nad the bark are...













H. macs..

sling..







mature female...



















A. metallica..













A. metallica slings...growing up fast!







C. fimbriatus.....







A. genic sub-adult female













P. pederseni MM..lookin for a date big time!







T. gigas...a little foggy, but still shwin of the colors!







thats all for now!....thenx for stoppin by!


----------



## Bosing

Great photos man! Love your A. metallica!


----------



## crawltech

Thanx dude!....i have 4 mature females.....got a sac from one of them......kept six slings, so hopeing for a couple more males!

---------- Post added at 11:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 AM ----------

lotsa views, but no replies??(with exception of Bosing, thanx homie!).......lemme know what you guys think


----------



## Marko

Nice pics and great t`s


----------



## Chelsiukas

Wow man, your female H mac looks massive! Congrats. 

Holiday greetings to all from Lithuania-Denmark!


----------



## crawltech

Ya, that pic turned out good!...she actually is not that big...but she is gettin there!.....thanx for your reply!


----------



## Arachnoholic420

Great shot's Crawl!!!... Very neat collection of T's!!!

Like what Chelsiukas that H.mac is looking Huge!!!
Nice money shot!!!:clap:

Peace!!!


----------



## jbm150

crawltech said:


> formosa slings...
> 
> check out crooked folio patern on this guy!....


Very cool, looks like a lightning bolt...fitting for a pokie 

Gorgeous H. mac too!


----------



## crawltech

Thanx Jeff!....those formosas are definatly little lightning bolts!.....cant wait to see it when its full size....hopeing that one is female!

---------- Post added at 11:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:20 AM ----------




Arachnoholic420 said:


> Great shot's Crawl!!!... Very neat collection of T's!!!
> 
> Like what Chelsiukas that H.mac is looking Huge!!!
> Nice money shot!!!:clap:
> 
> Peace!!!


thanx Armando!.....she is very robust, but not huge....lol.....thanx for the comments!


----------



## ArachnidJackson

*crawltech*

There is no way I could comment on any one specific T, they are all just absolutely amazing, such a gorgeous collection my friend. I am so happy that you have so many well off T's, you must be so proud!

Please keep the photos coming along, I truly enjoyed going through your portfolio. I will go see what your youtube channel has to offer.

Thanks for taking the time to take and upload these photos so everyone else may enjoy them as well.


----------



## codykrr

I absolutely love your B. vagans!  cant wait untill mine are solid black like that!

Nice collection.  I really need to get me an A. geniculata!


----------



## crawltech

ArachnidJackson said:


> There is no way I could comment on any one specific T, they are all just absolutely amazing, such a gorgeous collection my friend. I am so happy that you have so many well off T's, you must be so proud!
> 
> Please keep the photos coming along, I truly enjoyed going through your portfolio. I will go see what your youtube channel has to offer.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to take and upload these photos so everyone else may enjoy them as well.


Thank you for the kind words sir!....as for my youtube channel, its all 4x4 videos of me and my buddies doin local trails ......no T videos yet:8o

---------- Post added at 06:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 PM ----------




codykrr said:


> I absolutely love your B. vagans!  cant wait untill mine are solid black like that!
> 
> Nice collection.  I really need to get me an A. geniculata!


Thanx, Cody!.....I also love the black velvet action of the vagans!....i have 2 female, and 1 penultimate male......but he jus keeps eatin, and eatin...hope he enters premolt soon!...the timming would be perfect!, my big female is about 1month post molt!........

....and as for the A. genic...shes great!...i know how much you love hair kickers;P...you'll def have to make a sacrifice for one of these, fo sho!....she actually isnt that bad in the hiar flinging dept...hope she stays that way:}


----------



## crawltech

*Some recent pics of the crew havin dinner*

C. fimbriatus....i canthelp but snap a few of this girl!























































H. albostriatum.....in need of a molt!..







MM P. cambridgei....still eatin like a champ!













Big G. pulchripes....cricket destroyer!



















Theraphosidea sp.



















MM B. albo munchin....gettin him ready for a recently molted female







P. rufilata....she`s in there...







..from another hole.....







E. murinus.....feasting!



















H. maculata....as still as can be







immature male P. regalis enjoying a super worm







dorsal side...







Big momma regalis...chillin







A. metallica.....super wormin it!













Recently molted B. albo....first meal......cant see much of her, but dshes munchin 2 big super's.............she olted out shortly after i pair her up....she ate like crazy for 2 weeks, then bang, she molted no premolt, i opened her lid to toss in a cricket, and noticed a extra carapace layin by her water dish....







PZB......







Holothele nds.....this was a godd battle!...the super worms are huge!



















G. rosea...













SUb-adult female B. vagans







A. genic







that is all!



thanx for checkin in!


----------



## crawltech

*Rufi re-house/Holothele re-house/H. mac rehouse*

Starter off wit the rufi.....finally got her out of her temp enclosure, and to a full size one.....large modded upright kk

she is about 5inches or so, and beautiful!

the new diggs













pulled her out of the old on her cork bark...she was being nice, and staying still...

















































...how nice of her to poeci up for me....

























next the NDS,....bout 5th instar...

new diggs...







in ya go!







H. mac....also 5th, or 6th instar...still fairly small.....also, unsexed













check out the desert style cow skull pattern on his/her abdomen....pretty cool







in ya go.....wasnt as easy as it sounds...this little bugger was a tad tough to work with....













thanx for lookin!

---------- Post added at 09:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:56 PM ----------

Pen-ult. male regalis....



















another pen-ult regalis...hopefuly!

i love the way, it looks like this guy is lookin right at ya!













female P. fasciata...







bolted into her hide...







Marure female regalis....

notice the figure like pattern in her carapace....very cool!













Foggy formosa female...







young P. ornata....unsexed







dorsal side













thats all the ones that wer out and about during photo time

thanx for lookin!...again


----------



## crawltech

*New additions!!!!!!!!!*

here are the new guys!...

sub- adult RCF rosea....thirsty....2seconds after puttin the water dish in, she was on it!













Pamphobeteus sp. #1







#2







Immature male A. metallica













MM A. avic







sorry about the couple fuzzy pix...the avics wer walking, hard to get a good pic when they are boogying around..lol

and also a G. concepcion....

waiting photobucket...stand by...

---------- Post added at 08:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:19 PM ----------

G. concepcion

had a bad molt...im thinkin shes will pull thru!













some more of the new guys....


----------



## crawltech

*A. versi sac*







Dropped jan7th,...pullin it Feb3rd


----------



## crawltech

*one of my newest pick ups...*

Bought as "Rio Grande Gold".....I think its A. moderatum











































Nice little T...hope its a girl....tried to get a ventral shot, but to no avail....i know alot of this genus hooks out when they are pretty small, so fingers crossed!

what do you guys think??....A. moderatum, female???


----------



## crawltech

*couple more pics for 2nite..*

P. sp Machalla...gettin a drink, right after ditchin a bolus...













This girl let me open her door, without bolting into her hide...and even let me snap a few pics...its about time!



















ive only have/had 2 rufilatas ever(the 2 i have now)...both female, and about the same size.....the one above tho is considerably darker than the other...both look equally awsome tho

A pic of the other(lighter one)..i have raised this one from a sling.







thanx for lookin!

lemme know what you think!


----------



## archieph

*feed em!!!*

feed em HONEYBEES!!!! :clap:


----------



## crawltech

I like the fact that they are different.......


----------



## Bosing

I really love the mature female H. maculata photos!  Great job!


----------



## squeaky10199

i avto say, your grammostolas are BEAUTIFUL!!! for alot of people they arent cool, but i speak for alot of other people, your red phase and reg, roseas are amazing!


----------



## crawltech

Why thank you sir!

---------- Post added at 09:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 AM ----------




Bosing said:


> I really love the mature female H. maculata photos!  Great job!


Thanx, Boss!.......cant wait to breed them one day!


----------



## crawltech

*Some new pics, and pick ups*

Picked up a MM fimbriatus, for my female....shes still a couple months away from a molt tho.













Also a new E. murinus







picked up another P. scrofa...sub-adult, and unsexed...hopeing male, but prolly a lady



















L. parahybana...packin egg sac...finally!







Pamphobeteus sp. Machalla...retreating to her new hide...







A. genic...growing fast!













G. pulchripes....also gettin large!



















P. formosa....







Immature male P. regalis....hopefully pen-ult







Thanx for lookin!....


----------



## crawltech

*New pick ups!..sweet!!...and some rehousings*

P. pederseni



















she was thirsty!...been a box for a couple days!













A. genic...immature male

























left behind some itchy lovins, in his shipping home...lol







C. ritae.....LITTLE GUY!...love'em!

..my finger was over the flash for this one













Left the lid of my C. perez's container last after feeding....wasnt there at lunch when i went to check on the T`s....didnt think he went far...he was only 2 feet away from his enclosure...and already made himself a new home...hahaha...glad i found him.....there was apiece of cork sheet overtop the fake leaves...she was under it all nice and cozy













she is a fast runner...







Also re-housed my newly aquirred A. moderatum













...and re-housed one of my P. cambridgei slings...













thats all for now....


----------



## crawltech

*Formosa re-house/randoms...*

Re-housed my formosa female today....decided to give her a more private set up.She is very very skittish!....but otherwise a doll to work with...

Here she is after i caught her...

























Her new set up.....corked up pcv hide, touched up wit the hole saw, band saw, and wire wheel.....







She ran out of the catch container, right into the hole..































Some more poeci's.....

some of my regalis's

Adult female...



















Possible pen-ult male...







Younger sub-adult female....







Juvie ornata...heavy pre-molt..













rufilata toes..







MM P. cambidgei makeing sperm web in the females enclosure...in the water dish too...wierd, the web actually sticks to the water?













Rescued this gal from a LPS...seven legs...looks like she been thru the ringer....shes nice and comfy now...she can rest up and molt, and im sure she will look great!







A. moderatum













B. vagans female







Thanx for lookin everyone!

Comments are welcome!


----------



## darkavenger

and then this one...i noticed it, on my LP shops weekly list....labeled as C. paganus....not sure if thats what it is though.....looks Haplo to me???.....any thoughts, he/she is about 3.75-4 inches.....very fast, and stands her ground, haplo style for sure....and a very good looker aswell....velvet black, wit yellowy orange stripes....and soft greys on the abdomen and carapace.

you would be right in guessing haplo and im going to second albostriatum for sure. its comon name is the thai zebra. very very pretty i have a cobalt blue. the genus is so beautiful but i never see mine.


----------



## crawltech

*P. pederseni*

P. pederseni female....


----------



## advan

Nice pics! That P. formosa has some awesome colors!


----------



## crawltech

Ya shes a looker!...the flash helps alot...lol.


----------



## crawltech

*Sub-adult regalis re-house.*

This girl (i say girl via ventral, but not positive) was in need of a rehouse....she was out growing her old set up.....in the last couple weeks she has gained quit a bit of size, and she is nearing pre-molt.

Here she is walking from her old house, to her new...































The new set up...slightly changed it, but thats pretty much it..







She was great to work with!


----------



## crawltech

*picfrom today*

Pamphobeteus sp. Machalla













MM P. pederseni...this guy looks awsome!







E. murinus....also awsome!













dats it!


----------



## crawltech

*early mornin pics*

Snapped a couple early in the mornin...not many out and about at that time...

Holdin the hole down, E murinus (7 legger)







G. sp. Concepcion

Doin very well after a bit of a bad molt...







A. metallica







Holothele nds...







P. regalis....immature male.













thats about it..


----------



## crawltech

*First blue suit of the bunch....*

I kept a few of the A. metallica slings from my last sac.......this guy, or gal moted a couple days ago, and is the first to go from pink bodied, to blue bodied...id say she is close th the 1.75 mark, and i think 4th or 5th instar( have to check my records to be sure)

anyways...



















P. fasciata, gettin a tong load of crix



















Magic rosie







..i say magic, cuz she managed to wedge her water dish in between to vent holes....kinda clinging to the left over plastic, from the drill bit.....weird!







from outside the enclosure...







B. vagans female....













Hopefully gravid, B. albo...massive booty!







7 leg E. murinus, holdin down the fort







A. genic female...







P. scrofa...



















momma rosie...gravid aswell...







Mature female P. scrofa













C. perez, about to attack!













PZB, munchin..













The mother of the blue sling, in the 1st pic of this post



















thanx for lookin!


----------



## crawltech

*A. versi sac opened!*

pumped!!


----------



## Hobo

crawltech said:


> pumped!!


Awwww yeah.
Looking good! I'mma gonna have to get a couple of these guys!
Congrats!


----------



## Bosing

congrats on the eggs with legs!


----------



## crawltech

Thanx dude!, they are actually 1st instars.....i figured they would be eggs wit legs, but they wer past that stage....

@Hobo.....ya i will bring some down when they are ready


----------



## crawltech

Re-housed one of my young P. formosas....a few days post molt, and about 2.5 inches

Lookin good!







Some vent shots...


----------



## babypiggy

*droolz*
P. formosaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas

*homer simpson style*


----------



## crawltech

lol......

heres the ventral side of my mature female.....looks alot like the ventral side of the young one, in the previous pics....







...and a couple updated shots of the "soon to be blue", crew...


----------



## babypiggy

hehe cute lil jelly beans!
:clap:


----------



## crawltech

*Versi sling update/randoms*

darker....







Pamphobeteus sp. machalla

Confirmed female @ about 4inches now...



















MM P. fasciata, co-habin wit the misses....







H. mac...







Rufi...







thats all for now!


----------



## crawltech

*some new T's*

P. platyomma



















N. coloratovillosus







found her new hide in no time flat







N. carapoensis














..and about 17 more,...jus gotta get pics of them all, and upload away!

comin soon!

thanx for lookin!


----------



## Bosing

I'm a fan... Oh I'm a fan... 

:drool: on the slings!!!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Awesome picture thread!!! :clap:

You've got some good looking T's amigo :}


----------



## crawltech

Bosing said:


> I'm a fan... Oh I'm a fan...
> 
> :drool: on the slings!!!


Thanx Bosing!........they should be little blue gems in a week or so!

---------- Post added at 10:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 AM ----------




mcluskyisms said:


> Awesome picture thread!!! :clap:
> 
> You've got some good looking T's amigo :}


Why thank you sir!....more pics of the new pic ups comin soon!


----------



## curiousme

Great pics!  I love the Pamphobeteus sp. machalla, simply stunning.


----------



## crawltech

curiousme said:


> Great pics!  I love the Pamphobeteus sp. machalla, simply stunning.


Why thank you very much.....i have a pair, jus waiting on the other to molt....with any luck it will be a he........although i have no problems wit another female


----------



## Armstrong5

yea the one you think is a haplo ur right its a thai zebra H.albostraitum


----------



## crawltech

Dude, what you talkin bout, i know i have a H. albo, and i have alwayz known...i never questioned its ID..

maybe your just a little buzzed


----------



## apoohneicie

*Green*

I am green with envy. All of the pics look B-E-A-UTEEEFUL! I did have gram rosea but alas she went to the big hidey hole in the sky. I am about to get an avi avi and a avi urticans but seeing these versicolors makes me drool all over my keyboard. Man is my hubby in trouble. LOL


----------



## crawltech

Thank you very much for the kind words!...very much appreciated!


----------



## crawltech

*Pics....feb24*

MM G. pulchripes.....hurry up and make that sperm web yo!







thats his molt mat underneith him







Thirsty MM pederseni













Dwarf Paraphysa sp. chilean tiger....incredible metallic greens and blues, bright oranges, reds, whites...wow!....camera does not even come close to showin the true colors!

Female, mature @ almost 2inches













MM, equally as colorful!....cant wait to see the slings!

























E. pulcherrimaklassi "blue"....awsome T!













Immature male A. genic....acouple weeks post molt..







E. murinus....chowin down!







One of 2, immature male P. ornatas...Im picking up a mature female on saturday!













Young A. metallica...the 1st of the slings to get to the blue w/red butt stage...another jus molted yesterday, but also hasnt come out for pic time yet







A. moderatum....love this little gal!...shes quick in her enclosure, but once shes out she very chill/cautious



















P. sp machalla....awsome T`s!...she a tad nervous, and is quick to tuck her knees over her eyes,...makes it hard to get a good pick of her







Thats all for now!...thanx for lookin


----------



## zonbonzovi

Love that pulcherrimaklassi...do the colors show up under normal lighting(as opposed to flash)?


----------



## crawltech

zonbonzovi said:


> Love that pulcherrimaklassi...do the colors show up under normal lighting(as opposed to flash)?


Ya, they def do...depending on the angle your lookin at it, at....but ya shes a great lookin T...i also have a green,....its still juvie tho....i will get some pics of her.......the blue femers didnt come out as bright as i thought they would after the flash....this is the first time i have photographed her....


----------



## crawltech

*Some new pics up + randoms*

Mature female P. miranda



















Mature female P. ornata













A. avicularia













Heres one of my female A. metallicas...this girl is large and fuzzy!...first time i had her out in a while....she sacrificed her enclosure for the ornata,...she gladly ecxepted her new temp unit, until i can whip her up a new one































into the new temp set up...



















....my versi slings are startin pre-molt...should be 2nd instars in a few days!









thanx for lookin.....


----------



## LukaszWarsaw

Gorgeous P.miranda !!!!!


----------



## crawltech

Thank you!


----------



## crawltech

*versi sling update!...*













momma...







P. sp machalla

























crazy how the angle changes the colors so much...

....and one last one of my female P. formosa


----------



## mcluskyisms

Sweet shots 

So, your _A.versicolor,_ that's the large form yeah???


----------



## crawltech

Thanx man.....i dunno bout the versi...it pretty big, but never heard of "large form", or even "small form" for that matter....hmm


----------



## crawltech

My other machalla molted today....managed to grab the exuvium...turns out this one is a male...gunna try to slow him down, and speed up the female.....hopefully i can get her to molt one more time beforew he matures...he might be pen-ultimate now....looks to be about 5incehs now, and some growin still to do throught this molt cycle













My young RCF roseas molted today to...confirmed female!













i totally missed the re-flip...looked away for a minute, than looked back....













Another one of the metallica slings molted,...second blue, in da crew......man these metallicas are jumpers...out of all the avics i ve had over the years, these guys jump the most for sure!


----------



## advan

Holy ornata  :drool::worship::drool:


----------



## crawltech

Ya shes a looker!.....


----------



## crawltech

A. versi sling update!


----------



## Hobo

crawltech said:


> A. versi sling update!


Well alright!
They're looking good! How many did you end up with in the end?


----------



## crawltech

200-220ish i think...its hard to count 'em.... i will seperate them in a couple days, and get a accurate count.....not sure if i mentioned this or not, but im also pullin a P. irminia sac in a couple days aswell...been keepin it on the down low....didnt wanna jinx it....im not exactly sure what day she made it, it was right around mid feb, as i was tryin not disturb her....lookin to do a 3 week pull on this one.....it looks good!......oh, and the A. avic finally dropped a sac on feb26th!....pullin march25th!


----------



## crawltech

*Versi slings*













P. irminia sac!....almost EWL's....







MM G. pulchripes....doesnt seem to be in the mood yet?....i will try again in a week or so..













MM Euathlus sp. small....







I have 2 females.....pics of them comin soon


----------



## crawltech

*some new pics!*

young ornata, chasin down some crix...



















E. pulcherrimaklassi







Young female RCF rosea..













Young adult female B. vagans.....







Her brother from the same sac.....at about the same instar aswell...i suspect hes pen-ultimate.....

you can see the differences between the two, even tho they are not 100% mature....had them both since 2nd instar slings







Young G. sp concepcion.....fully recovered from a bad molt, and lookin pretty good!



















Pamphobeteus sp. machalla,....tryin to hide on me,...i managed to snep a quick one, before she made it all the way into her hide







Female P. scrofa#1































Female P. scrofa#2













Hopefuly pen-ultimate male P. scrofa....



















P. parvula female #1

























P. parvula #2













Big momma versi







E. pulherrimaklassi havin a drink







P. regalis....

























another regalis....not so pissy...







H. maculata













H. albostriatum...you no you have a happy Haplo, when.....







thats all for now.....


----------



## Bosing

send some slings over! haha congratulations again!


----------



## crawltech

I wish i could man!...my good buddy that i work with, is from the phillipines.....he jus got back from a three week vacation over there....coulda sent some with him....lol


----------



## tacoyaki

nice H.mac!


----------



## crawltech

Thanx Taco....how are da roseas doin??.....the avic jus molted, and is female.....also has a new palp...little smaller than the other, but its there...lol

i hope at least one of the 2 juvie H. macs i have is are male....i would love to get a sac from the female!

---------- Post added at 12:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 PM ----------

..Some more pics

Mature female regalis......

























momma versi...







P. sp machalla...













One of my lovely roseas...waitin on a sac from this girl...













....and, my female A. genic...i caught her makin a molt mat last night.....she decided to cover herself up with it, once she flipped??...never sseen a T go this far to defend themselves while molting...she usually covers tha mat + herself wit u-hairs....this is cool tho!...it actually kinda scared me a bit..













i gently pulled it off, she didnt even flinch......







pics of her once shes all done...


----------



## jbm150

^^^ Hehe thats a new trick, haven't seen that done before.  Gonna be gorgeous when she's done!


----------



## crawltech

*Here she is!*





































she still hasnt re-flipped yet......


----------



## tacoyaki

the roseas got split up gave one each to my friends since they wanted to try out tarantulas, and ha! i hope you get a sac id love some slings ;P


----------



## AmbushArachnids

Awesome pics man! I am lovin the P. parvula. Let me know if you get a male i have a wonderful female here.  

The G. conception is lovely also. :worship: The adult P. regalis is stunning, Im loving the purple around the eyes. Great photography.


----------



## crawltech

Thanx man!...both the parvulas are ladies....well, 100% on #1, but i honestly am guessing on #2, she hasnt molted in my care yet...i will no for sure next molt!

---------- Post added at 05:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:02 PM ----------




tacoyaki said:


> the roseas got split up gave one each to my friends since they wanted to try out tarantulas, and ha! i hope you get a sac id love some slings ;P


Nice!...they will be hooked in no time!....lol....and i will def keep ya posted on the future H. mac pairings.....


----------



## crawltech

...Flipped....



















old exo.....







H. mac..













P. pederseni







lil blues













A. avic sac


----------



## AmbushArachnids

Your avic must of gotten dizzy! Those webbings on the glass are proof she has been webbing in circles.  Thats a purty genic. I am liking the up to date photos of the molt progress. You dont waist anytime! :clap:


----------



## crawltech

Thanx for the comments man!, i appreciate it!.....and ya those avics do a great job of creating perfect web retreats....and the genic is lookin great, i will post a couple pics 2moro when shes doin her weird post molt stretches....cant wait to see he poses!

---------- Post added at 10:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:10 PM ----------

Heres a girl i dont get to photograph very often...shes very secretive!...their is no chance of me getin the enclosure door open to get a good pic of her...as soon as i touch the latch..she bolts....so i snapped a few thru the glass..



















....P. subusca


----------



## Hobo

Geez you're gonna be busy with so many sacs!
Great pics of the pokies as usual!


----------



## crawltech

I know man!....i already have a few incubators on the go....and the versis will need to be seperated in week or so....good times man!....i have this whole last week off work, so i been gettin lots done on tha spida room


----------



## phily1579

Thats a haplopelma albostriatum, looks to me.


----------



## crawltech

Thanx??..yes you are right.


----------



## crawltech

Young H. mac...about 6th or 7th instar....had it since 2i....startin to look great, as H. macs do!

























...a sac mate....growin a little slower,...i think at least a molt behind







The future momma.....if one of those juvies is a male







C. fimbriatus female...waitin on a molt from her before i introduce the MM....hes waiting patiently in his little web fortress......

















































Immature male Pamphobeteus sp. machalla...

























...and some post molt pics, of da genic...













fresh molt beside previous molt







last 4 molts...







thanx for lookin spida peeps!


----------



## crawltech

*A home change/randoms...*

set up a new enclosure for one of my scrofa ladies....







she didnt wanna go in at all...kept tryin to walk right back out....lol













she finnally decided to bolt towards the hide...and in..







immature male A. genic...













E. pulcherrimaklssi


----------



## Bosing

crawltech said:


> I wish i could man!...my good buddy that i work with, is from the phillipines.....he jus got back from a three week vacation over there....coulda sent some with him....lol


awwww... talk about timing, huh! Anyway, I have a female that's about to mature.  I'll just look out for a date in the future and will probably PM you on anything you did to increase the breeding success of this specie.


----------



## crawltech

*<<<<<<<<<<poecis>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*

heres a few of my poeci's......most of them were out for some pics,...but some decided to lay low tonight...

Female ornata



















one of 2 young males....







Sub-dult female regalis....







immature male regalis







Mature female regalis













a couple legs worth of my P. fasciata female...







Sub adult P. pederseni female







One of 2 P. rufilata females...







spooked her...she decided to have a peek see if i was still there tho...







last bot not least, sub adult P. subfusca female...in the only pose i manage to get her in...







would been nice to add the miranda, and formosa, but were not out tonight....hope to add current ones of them soon

thanx for lookin

---------- Post added at 01:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 AM ----------




Bosing said:


> awwww... talk about timing, huh! Anyway, I have a female that's about to mature.  I'll just look out for a date in the future and will probably PM you on anything you did to increase the breeding success of this specie.


hey no prob dude, anytime!...i would be very happy to help!....i have had good luck wit Avicularia sp. so far...knock on wood...lol

now working on Psalmopeous sacs,..and hopeing to start poeci's in the near future....i have a few breeding pairs of various sp. ....jus gotta get the timming right

good luck wit your projects Bosing!


----------



## crawltech

P. fasciata....













Freshly molted female A. avic...freshly re-housed aswell













Young male ornata doin a crazy poeci stance...



















Big momma pulchripes....







Big daddy pulchripes....



















i got some good angles!.....







he made quite a few insertions







then she pushed him back with authority!!!.....







she then made this face at him....







..and begun advanceing on us, as i was tryin to rescue him...............wich i did..







i will re-pair them next sperm web, jus to be sure

really excited to breed this sp.  ...fingerz cross big time!!

immature male regails....tryin to hide from me







hes mah lil H. mac







a smokey lookin shot of one of the very elusive H. incei i have....







post molt A. geniculata....look goooood!







Gotta throw in on e last G. pulchripes pic!


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

Nice collection you there crawltech! Good luck of the pulchripes


----------



## crawltech

Thanx Tioga!....now if i coiud get a hold of a kick ass camera like yours i`d be set...lol.....and few more kick as sp. aswell...lol

...also seems i have exeeded bandwidth wit photobucket.....guess i crammed to many pictures in their server these last couple weeks....bummer!

pics will return!


----------



## crawltech

its lettin upload,..lets see if they work..














P. irminia eggs wit leggs


----------



## Hobo

Congrats on the sac! You're a machine, pumpin all these babies out! Haha.


----------



## crawltech

Thanx man!...things are def goin well!...now only if my P. cambridgei would drop, she has been sealed up in her hide for a bit now,...but know signs of a sac...its comin tho!

Also pickin up a MM P. irminia for my other female...shes in premolt so perfect timming for me...

It was pretty cool watchin the irminia eggs progress,...since i pulled the sac at jus over 2 weeks, they wer all eggs, but you could see the little buggers inside the eggs, very cool!....so it looks like these guys hit the eggs wit legs stage at about week 3ish.......man, i am so excited for these guys to reach 2nd instar!!

...sorry for the ramble.....lol


----------



## tacoyaki

wow they just keep coming  nice to see lucks on your side  and congratz. hit me up with a few slings later


----------



## crawltech

Ya for sure dude!

...see you saturday!


----------



## crawltech

*Some new pics!*

P. ornata mature female



















P. miranda mature female



















One of the P. rufilata females...

























Theraphosidea sp. peru green...about a week post molt...she is a beauty...i was thinkin bout sellin her,...but prolly gunna hang on to her....

munchin a crick..





































A. genic female



















G sp. concepcion







Pampho sp. machalla sub-adult female













B. vagans female







Gravid B. albopilosum 







MM P. irminia







---------- Post added at 12:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 AM ----------

...forgot a shot of da P. irminia ewl's......dumped 'em out of the sac, and no bad eggs...awsome!


----------



## AmbushArachnids

Your Theraphosidea sp. peru green is beautiful! I have never seen one until now.


----------



## crawltech

AgentD006las said:


> Your Theraphosidea sp. peru green is beautiful! I have never seen one until now.


Ya man she is quite the looker!...she is a tad skittish/nervous but otherwise a great T...also fairly elusive, and not always out and about....usually hideing out.

Thanx for the comments 006


----------



## crawltech

MM C. fimbriatus







E. pulcherrimaklassi blue







P. ornata



















P. sp. machalla female







P. sp plattyoma



















N. coloratovillosus







A. versi slings....goin on a trip!


----------



## crawltech

P. rufilata female....she has scuffed all the mossy green from the center of her carapace, from scootin in to her hide through a tight spot...



















P. formosa female..


----------



## Bosing

Oh I wished those babies would end up flying to the Philippines! haha

Sir, I hope you don't mind, I borrowed your packed versi photos and posted it on to a Philippine forum....

http://www.mypalhs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2935690#post2935690


----------



## crawltech

No prob dude!....I am honoured!

i will pm ya a couple more 

---------- Post added at 12:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 AM ----------

Versi slings!













i love their little red mouths!...looks like they have lip stick on...hey jus want some kisses!....lol

...Speaking of kisses...i think mr ornata wants one to!...;P







P. irminia slings...you can see there little teeth gettin darker, and their legs aswell...a few more days to 1st instars!













P. cambridgei ...



















Big momma LP...













P. sp machala immature male...startin get his purple on!



















Awsome T`s ^


----------



## crawltech

P. irminias molted into 1st instars today while i was at work...these guys work fast!..


----------



## crawltech

*Huge batch of new T`s*

I picked up a pile of new t`s the other day!.....check 'em out!

First,...three nice females....







P. irminia....







in her new set up...







Another P. miranda...a very gental girl!...













...her new set up..



















P. cambridgei, female...this girl is big!

suprisingly gental, and non-skittish aswell....













she decided to keep goin right out the otherside...lol













...back in ya go!..







This time she found the hide!













...a birds eye of her enclosure...similar to the mirandas,...wit a little more greens

A. seemani "blue"....premolt













Thrixopelma pruriens







C. fasciatum...only one pic'd tho...the other is held up in her web fort knox







3 N. tripepii's

#1

unsexed 2.75inches







#2 @ about 3.5 inches







#3 mature female

..and nasty might i add....







Phormictopus artichromatus







unsexed by me, but about 5.5inches at least...









.....to be continued...

---------- Post added at 05:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:04 PM ----------

.....some more

Phormictopus cubensis mature female













N. chromatus female..







A. bicoloratum female







B. emilia female













B. boehmei suspected female...i have no proof yet...need a molt













P. fortis...2inches or so







P. ultramurinus female







..and still a bunch more....jus gotta get pics of em

39 new pickups in total....it was a nice snag

heres a couple shots of the P. irmina slings...they are doin great, and wlaking around tons...climbing out of the coffe filter...


----------



## crawltech

paired up the new cambridgei...my MM still has some steem, and makes sperm webs regularly

























...wish me luck!

....oh, and i pulled a A. avic sac today aswell...they are jus starting to emerge from the egg.......should all be eggs wit legs by 2moro...she laid the sac feb23rd,..so almost week shy of  a 30day pull







...im thinkin only about 60-80 in there...small sac, and a small momma


----------



## AmbushArachnids

P. ultramurinus :drool:

Awesome pictures as always. :clap: I need to get me a B. boehmei again. I miss my female.


----------



## crawltech

Thanx man!

---------- Post added at 10:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 PM ----------

..Oh!..btw...all my other pics are back!...finally!


----------



## tacoyaki

what a sexy p.irminia :clap:


----------



## TarantulaFever

Wow beautiful t's and pictures! Love the purple captured on camera of your p. ornata :drool:


----------



## crawltech

Thanx for the comments everyone!


----------



## crawltech

*Poecilotheria ornata*













she is a looker!


----------



## crawltech

*some new pics during feeding/watering*

Also, re-housed my new P. ultramurinus..





































she found her new hide in no time....













C. fimbriatus....













A. avic....shes a good mother!







Immature male ornata







Mature female regalis...













Some A. avics







P. ornata...













less flash, more natural light...



















E. truculantus "yellow" ultimate molt...

























MM pulchripes







MF pulchripes...







paired them up again, after re-housing her...





































heres the female, jus before i paired them up...shes a good size!

















































versi's...







..one more of the P. ornata....


----------



## kean

nice pics..

that's one fat Fimbriatus..


----------



## Rue

Excellent photos!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Congrats on all the successful breedings and good luck with the pulchripes pairing.  I'd also like to say that P. ultramarinus is hot! I want one. lol


----------



## crawltech

kean said:


> nice pics..
> 
> that's one fat Fimbriatus..


Thank you sir!...waiting on a molt, so i can pair her up wiy my MM....

---------- Post added at 05:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:01 PM ----------




Rue said:


> Excellent photos!


Thanx, Rue 

---------- Post added at 05:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:01 PM ----------




Protectyaaaneck said:


> Congrats on all the successful breedings and good luck with the pulchripes pairing.  I'd also like to say that P. ultramarinus is hot! I want one. lol


Thanx man!....i keep comin across these Pampho deals, and jus cant say no!...they are become a fav sp. of mine!

thats the second pairing of the pulchripes, so i hope shes good to me, and doesnt make me wait a year, rose hair style....lol

---------- Post added at 05:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:04 PM ----------

i paired up another one of my B. albos....these guys were a couple feet from each other on the shelf,...both of them drumming,..hes vibrating like crazy,...so i could let them suffer any longer...lol













by this point he had her missionary style, basically,..they were rollin around the ground like wrestlers...i could tell she wanted to eat him bad!....she was tarsal clawing him, and trying to bite him....but he kept jus enuf distance, to stay alive at best...he then ran for his life, and she gave chase...stopping shortly after launching out of her enclsure, freestyle motocross style!







..he did manage to get many instertions......he is safley in his enclosure now...bleeding from multiple limbs....I gave him a drink right away, and some time to relax, and hes is now lickin his wounds, so to speek.....seems to be doin fine...never seen a MM dodge a bullit like that before....he is a trooper!

this pic is right after i got him back to his own enclosure...he was scared!







A lovely little RCF rosea, i packed up today and shipped.....



















An A. versi apartment block.....lol







thanx for lookin everyone!


----------



## crawltech

*Re-house's/randoms*

re-housed a young C. shioedtei.....one of the fastest t's ive ever seen!...as soon as she stopped, she would get into the stance.....bout a 1.5incher













Also re-housed a young M. balfouri...also bout a inch or so...







MM C. fimbriatus giving me his usual greeting, as i feed him..

























A large, and quick, P. artichromatus....awsome T!



















One of my rosea ladies..this girl is one of the "not so nice" rosie's...but still a great T!...jus has a personality i guess

























thats all for now...


----------



## stevet73

great collection there mate :razz:


----------



## yannigarrido2

crawltech said:


> Also, re-housed my new P. ultramurinus..
> 
> 
> versi's...


one of the lil blue versi slings decided to come out of the cage..  how cute...
no, seriously one got out of the cage.. upper left corner near the lid..:}


----------



## crawltech

ya i was seperating a few, and i slightly open the lid until one comes out, then snatch him up, and into his vial he goes!...then repeat about a hundred times....lol


----------



## crawltech

*new pics/molts/slings/randoms*

P. irminia 1st instars....stastin to darken,...if i look close i cans ee chevron patterns on the abdomen...



















1st instar A. avicularia...only a day or so post molt, so still shinny!













P. scofa molt....confirmed female.....i honestly was hopeing for a MM, since i have 2 ladies already....

























A. versicolor female







A. metallica female







H. maculata female













P. ultramurinus female...







E. truculentus green molt...confirmed female aswell...



































































N. tripepii female







P. cubensis female...







She is big!







P. artichromatus....big aswell!







Some hide ideas ive been workin on...some PCV cut to lenght/shape on my bandsaw, then hit it with the wire wheel for some texture....insert greens/bushes...



















...another...

























...some arboreal hides....added the holesaw for these ones!































they like to fill in the holes wit sub/webbing, they really cool once in use....good for pulling sacs to....i jus pull the sub/webbing from a lower hole...distract her from above, then pull the sac through the hole.....yoink!

...i think thats all i have for now....

thanx for lookin!


----------



## yannigarrido2

oh and i forgot to mention...... ahem ahem....  *AWESOME PICS!!*


----------



## Bosing

Hey nice share on the PVC pipes!!! Gave me a great idea!!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## crawltech

Its great to work wit, if you have the tools ....all different diameters, and it doesnt rot, or mold....my last 2 sacs (P. irminia, A. avic) wer laid, and cared for in the pcv...it creates a very dark, and secure place for them to hide, and work!

I will snap some shots of PCV hides being put good use!

...stay tuned!



EDIT: i should say that the arboreals are fully round tubes, not cut to half moon shape, like some of the terrestrial ones shown..


----------



## Croaton

Wow man.... absolutely spectacular pics!  I am very impressed with the collection you have!!  Incredibly gorgeous T's!

And I noticed my new little G. rosea in there too!  Thanks so much for her!  

Great ideas with the hides you are making too that is really neat!


----------



## crawltech

Hey Aaron!...thanx for the post man!....Glad you like your new T`s


----------



## crawltech

*Some new pics/hides, re-houses, and nomnoms*

A couple, well, 4 new hides i did today......

























Re housed my female B. emilia...shes a big girl,..like to kick a bit of hair, but nuttin major....she fairly gental.































oh ya, she see's the new hide!







...also re-housed my new N. chromatus, out of her temp. enclosure.







she was suprisingly gental..







her new hideout..







shes already diggin it out!..

Pampho. sp. machalla female....mouthfull of dirt, and crix...lol













..birdseye..







immature male machalla,...also nomnom

























....thats all for now! enjoy!, and comments are welcome!


----------



## crawltech

*Some 1st instars*

P. irminia's..













A. avics...


----------



## tacoyaki

those P.irmias are looking good


----------



## jbm150

Congrats on all the little ones


----------



## crawltech

Thanx alot man!


----------



## Bosing

Hey bro! Thanks  to you my poecilotheria females are now enjoying their new PVC hides!!!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Sweet pics man.


----------



## crawltech

Bosing said:


> Hey bro! Thanks  to you my poecilotheria females are now enjoying their new PVC hides!!!


Sweet, Bosing!....cant wait to see pics!

---------- Post added at 09:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 AM ----------




mcluskyisms said:


> Sweet pics man.


Thank you very much, mclusky!


----------



## Motorkar

Damn those hides look amazing!:drool: What wood are made from?

Also good looking ts, they look very happy and healthy.


----------



## crawltech

thanx alot man for the positive comments!......those hides are actually PCV pipeing....i cut them to desired length, then i try to make them look like old wood/bark, by grinding them a bit with my drill, equipt with a wire wheel...i do the holes with a holesaw bit....and use my bandsaw to cut the slots/grooves in them.


----------



## crawltech

Some "in use" PCV hide pics

sub-adult P. subfusca hide







Adult female P. formosa lives in this one...she has also done the re-decorating







B. emilia has taken a shine to this one....













N. chromatus has dug all the through this one, and right to the bottom RH side of the enclosure....







mature female, P cambridgei, lives in this one...hopeing she also makes a sac in there aswell...













sub-adult P. irminia's







note the sac pulling hole at the bottom...







female rufilata's palace...







female singapore blue's...







Another female irimina set up....this is the one that gave me the sac....pulled through lower hole...







....wich is hidden behind leaf..







E. murinus...







immature male A. geniculata...doesnt go in very often tho..













The P. miranda's







Pampho ultramurinus....this one goes about 8 inches into the substrate...she has dug all the sub out, right to the bottom.







..i think thats if for hide shots..now on to some randoms.

A. avic 1st instars, startin to get a bit darker.













1st instar irminias...these guys are fast lil buggers, even at this stage, they move really freely













P. cancerides...threat pose.....dude, im jus try to fill your water dish??







and some packed up versis....im gunna miss these guys...jus shipped the last of em out...execet for the spoken for ones, that are being delivered in a couple weeks







thats all for now spida peeps!


----------



## jbm150

crawltech said:


> P. cancerides...threat pose.....dude, im jus try to fill your water dish??


He's telling you, "_You don't necessarily have to die, I just want you to go away...forever_."


----------



## crawltech

but then who would fill his water dish?.....lol


----------



## crawltech

Picked this lovely lil female C. ritea today...hopeing the sling i have is male

slowest moving cryio ive seen before...lol....still quick but, but basting across the carpet like my C. perez's



















heres a couple randoms...

A. seemanni blue







P. ornata







C. fasciatum


----------



## crawltech

*New pics!*

T sp. peruvian green







P. ultramurinus..













A. avics...







B. vagans female..













P. ornata...













P. cambridgei's gettin bizzy again...

























didnt even notice the MM is missing a leg until i saw the pics.....he didnt even miss a beat!


----------



## Hobo

It's not a disability, it's an advatage!

Your ornata looks beautiful.
Great set!


----------



## crawltech

ya, one less leg for her to grab him by...lol

...this old cambridgei is a trooper!....not even a half hour later, after the pairing, he was whippin up a new sperm web...he is currenly co-habbin wit the female....


----------



## crawltech

*Some new pics!*

pen-ult regalis...













Female P. miranda...i have a immature male comin in a couple days 







...shes crawlin back in her hide







MM fimbriatus....waitin patiently







Female, premolt



















she says... "put the lid back on now!"







recently molted MM E. truculentus yellow



















One of the A. metallica juvies molted a couple days ago...gettin big!
































A. avic female, a couple weeks post molt.







Thats all for now


----------



## tacoyaki

wow man! that E. truculentus looks seyx


----------



## Motorkar

Great shots.....as ALWAYS  And nice T's......that P. regalis looks mean


----------



## crawltech

Thanx man!,...he looks mean, but hes actually a chicken....lol

---------- Post added at 12:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 PM ----------




tacoyaki said:


> wow man! that E. truculentus looks seyx


ya, hes very cool lookin for sure!...wish there were some females around...

.....anyone?


----------



## crawltech

*N. carapoensis molt*

My N. cara molted today,..managed to catch the last 60% of it, while i was home for lunch today....



































































Snagged it once she made the final push,..this worked fast!





































These ones turned kinda neat!....got a few cool ones while she stretched











































exo...













came home after work, and checked on her...

she looks good!







I was double checkin her female-ness, and noticed her spermathecea is very small for her size...is this common wit the Nhandu genus?...jus curious, as i havent had may before....

posting this in chat aswell for spermathecea size feedback....thanx

---------- Post added at 10:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:50 PM ----------

...while doin some work/cleanin in the spider room....

Female B. boehmei....crazy hair kicker!



















M. balfouri molted a few days ago,...startin to get that 2 tone look,...not sure of the sex yet??







Female E. truculentus green,....a week or so post molt



















Female B. emilia...she been excavating all day!































Female E. pulcherrimaklassi blue...cant wait till she molts!...gunna look great!







The P. irminia !st instars are finally hittin pre-molt...few more days!







A. avics, startin to get dark lil feeties....lol







Phormictopus cubensis female....goldie in the land of funk!....lol













uploading some more ...see ya soon!



---------- Post added at 11:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 PM ----------

Gravid G. rosea







N. coloratovillosus







...some pics of the room, after a tidey up





































thanx for lookin!

---------- Post added 04-06-2011 at 12:06 AM ---------- Previous post was 04-05-2011 at 11:26 PM ----------

Havnt seen either of these ladies in a while...



















P. rufilata













peekaboo







nIce look girlz!


----------



## Bosing

sir, please check for PM. thanks! And nice pics, as always!


----------



## Motorkar

Great shots! Congrats on the molt and babies!


----------



## crawltech

Bosing said:


> sir, please check for PM. thanks! And nice pics, as always!


Hey Boss!,...i got all those pics ready for ya,..jus never got a chance to messege ya wit them...will do after work today!

...oh and congrats 

---------- Post added at 08:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:25 AM ----------




Motorkar said:


> Great shots! Congrats on the molt and babies!


Thanx Motor!......unfortunatly i think that carapoensis is a male


----------



## crawltech

H. maculata 













C. fasciatum













---------- Post added at 08:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:27 PM ----------

Post molt pics of the N. carapoensis



















Female Pampho sp. machalla....













Immature male....







hes a bit bigger than the female







He also is showing more purple, already







Cant wait to get a chance to breed this sp.....very exciting!


----------



## crawltech

*Some fresh pics from today*

B. albopilosum, sac holdin momma







Young formosa,...1 of a small hand full ive been raising



















A. genic, growing like frickin weed!



















B. emilia







E. murinus













G. sp concepcion







Phormictopus artichromatus













P. iriminas...hopeing they molt 2moro!













2i coming soon!


----------



## Arachnoholic420

Levi 

:clap:bravo:clap: Awesome pics!!! grats on the successful... breeding!!!

The irminia pic looks so banana's!!! How many was in that clutch?

Good luck with your next projects!!! Hope all is well!!!


Peace!!!!


----------



## crawltech

Thanx dude!...im not sure how many?,...i guessin about 125-150....still waitin for them to molt to 2nd instar....anytime now!

---------- Post added at 11:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:17 PM ----------

Picked up a immature male miranda, for my female...still needs a few more molts...

came in safe and sound!

























Awsome lil T!.

...and heres one of my ornata, in her classic chill pose....







thanx for lookin!


----------



## Motorkar

Congrats on the babies mate! That P. miranda looks sweet and P. ornata is just stunnig, that deep violet color!:drool:


----------



## crawltech

C. fimbriatus.....thought she was in premolt,..till she ate today













B. vagans



















butt!







Holothele sp. NDS













more butt!







Pampho sp. machalla female



















A. genic..caught her jus before she went out of sight







A. metallica













P. irminia Butt!









thanx for lookin!


----------



## crawltech

MY P. irminias are molting into 1st instars....looks like about 10 or so far....should be all done by the mornin!

























had to help this lil guy out of his molt...he ws kinda stuck and tangled

























Young P. formosa...i think this ones female...hopefuly i get a male out of the bunch...













A. avic 1st instars,....still wigglin around,...gettin darker toes!


----------



## crawltech

heres the irminia slings as of this morning....majority are 2nd instars...


----------



## Croaton

Wow man thats awesome!  

Look at the colour they have already eh?!


----------



## Motorkar

Great pics  man and congrats! Too bad that pic of abdomen of B. vagans is out of focus.


----------



## crawltech

Croaton said:


> Wow man thats awesome!
> 
> Look at the colour they have already eh?!


I know, crazy!.....

---------- Post added at 05:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:24 PM ----------




Motorkar said:


> Great pics  man and congrats! Too bad that pic of abdomen of B. vagans is out of focus.


Thanx man...ya it outta focus, yet it still turned out kinda cool!


----------



## crawltech

*A. avic pairing pics+randoms*

Paired my newest female today...the MM has been paceing his enclosure non stop,...and the female is few weeks post molt, and has eatin a few meals...

she started drumming, he responded....she chased him out of the enclosure, onto the ouside wall....then he got the messege 























































then, they went their seperate ways,.....

here she is on the opposite end...havin a smoke :}







Also had a recently matured P. regalis....awsome lookin!













My big female seems to be eatin steady, and showin no signs of molting.....i might wait till she does before i pair them up...

here she deep in her hide...







P. ornata...













^ such an awsome poeci...becomig one of my faves!

P. scrofa female...one three ladies in the collection













Big female parahybana, havin a drink, in her large oversized water dish...its about 6-7 inchesa cross



















a little grooming after..













A. moderatum













last but not least....

H. maculata













Thanx for lookin everyone!


----------



## advan

Nice spiders! Always pleasant stopping by this thread.


----------



## tacoyaki

ha is the the female you got from me? hope you get a sac man  btw that h.mac is looking oh so wonderful as usual.


----------



## Motorkar

Congrats on the mating man! Female P. regalis has awsome enclosure and that H. maculata is good looking as well!


----------



## crawltech

advan said:


> Nice spiders! Always pleasant stopping by this thread.


Thanx man!...i appreciate it!

---------- Post added at 09:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 AM ----------




advan said:


> Nice spiders! Always pleasant stopping by this thread.


yes sir, it is!...she gained some signifiacnt size post molt!

---------- Post added at 09:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 AM ----------




Motorkar said:


> Congrats on the mating man! Female P. regalis has awsome enclosure and that H. maculata is good looking as well!


Thanx MK!..........


----------



## Rue

Awesome!  Luv the baby pics.  The _P. irminia _are just too cute...with their stripey legs...


----------



## crawltech

Thanx Rue!...

...guess i will have to use one of my other photobucket accts 

N. coloratovillosus....







A. geniculata...



















My new lil miranda molted...and is in great shape!













A. avicularia







P. irminia...caught her out for a drink...and she actually let me get 2 pics before she retreated to her hide













Euathlus truculentus "green"...b-e-a-utiful!....i have a MM, but both are very reluctant to interact...hmmm













Paraphysa sp. chile pygme (dwarf sp)....shes about 2 inches and full grown!







Thats all for now...i have some more, but will post 'em up after work!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Nice shots man, glad your other PB accounts are good.


----------



## crawltech

*Pics are back!*

heres a few of my ornata.....low flash, wit natural light 































.. i blocked out the light, and turned up the flash a couple notches...still a lower setting tho...









thanx for lookin!

---------- Post added at 11:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 PM ----------

C. ritea..couple days post molt, and lookin good!



















B. albopilosum w/sac







N. tripepii







MM E. truculentus yellow

























female E. truculentus green































A. geniculata







P. regalis,...2 days post molt...thought this guy was pen-ult, but i guess not...still not mature...but he is huge!...bigger than my MM regalis!

























heres my MM regalis...

























1st instar P. irminia.....







some more...


----------



## mcluskyisms

Hey Levi, the _Euathlus truculentus "yellow"_ is actually _Paraphysa parvula_ mate. I recently paired some, awesome tarantulas!!!

Glad you got your PB account sorted, I'm still waiting on mine... :?


----------



## crawltech

Hmmmm really eh?, i have 2 female parvulas....

anbody else have any input??...is it E. truculentus, or P. parvula??...or are they one, in the same?


----------



## crawltech

*paraphysa action!*

heres a few of my paraphysa sp...

sp. chile bronze female













sp. chile tiger #1 female



















sp. chile tiger#2 female













sp. chile pygmea female































scrofa #1 female













scrofa #2 female



















scrofa #3 female

























P. parvula female



























---------- Post added at 11:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 PM ----------

....also snapped a few more while i was dopin the paraphysa shoot...

MM G rosea...still lookin young, and fresh for a old guy...lol

























Female G. rosea













P. subfusca...gettin a drink....she still wont let me take a pic her with the door open, as soon as i touch the enclosure..shes gone!







thanx for lookin !


----------



## Ariel

very nice! You've got a lot of really awesome species, and some great photos!


----------



## yannigarrido2

awesome!! how do you help tiny slings get out of a stuck molt?


----------



## crawltech

Its usually jus the last segment of their legs that get stuck...a couple pairs of small tweezers, after its softened up by some moist paper towel

thanx man!,

---------- Post added at 08:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:18 AM ----------




Ariel said:


> very nice! You've got a lot of really awesome species, and some great photos!


Thanx Ariel!...long time, no see.............


----------



## crawltech

*Shipping out some P. irminias!*







still lots left!


----------



## crawltech

P. irminia female....mother of the sling posted in above pics ^


----------



## crawltech

N. coloratovillosus













Young female G sp. concepcion



















A. geniculata







Theraphosidea sp. peruvian green







Young female PZB







GBB







P. irminias







A. avics 1st instars in heavy premolt













P. artichromatus...awsome spider!













Euathlus pulcherrimaklssi blue....cant wait for a molt!...she gunna look great!







thats all for now



---------- Post added at 10:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 PM ----------

P. ornata


----------



## advan

At it again! Beautiful! Keep them coming.


----------



## Bosing

Send some slings over!


----------



## crawltech

advan said:


> At it again! Beautiful! Keep them coming.


I will for sure!...thanx man

---------- Post added at 08:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:28 AM ----------




Bosing said:


> Send some slings over!


I wish i could, boss.....


----------



## crawltech

Heres the remaining group of irminias...i have already pulled over 90 out...looks to be 30-50 in there, easy!







MM P. pederseni, after his week long date with the female...



















thanx for lookin!


----------



## Croaton

crawltech said:


> Heres the remaining group of irminias...i have already pulled over 90 out...looks to be 30-50 in there, easy!


I'm so pumped to get mine!! 

Can't wait to see the A. avics once they have molted again as well!


----------



## crawltech

*A. avicularia 2nd instars/Some re-housing!*

The A. avics are molting into 2nd instars!

























Re-housed my female sp. machalla....she was a doll, wit very little hair kickin







Also had a molt from one of my younger E. pulcherrimaklassi







A. seemanni blue, got new diggs aswell....she is an awsome T!...amazing!

















































her classic orange spinneretts













E. truculentus green



















My "gettin large" A. genic out grew her old set up very fast!....she got a much needed upgrade...she also was great!...next to no kickin!



















Im doin a bunch more later....pics comin soon!


----------



## crawltech

A. bicoloratum havin a drink



















..a couple more of my A. semmanni blu....shes been checkin out her new set up..



















P. parvula jus flipped!







thanx for lookin!


----------



## Arachnoholic420

Hey Levi,

Nice bicoloratum u got!!!!! I've been trying to get one for sometime, but it always seems to slip by me:?.....Good luck with your P. parvula!!! 

Peace!!!


----------



## Raven9464

Love the versicolor pic !  Beautful !  I can't wait for my little sling to look like that=)  And those pics of your T molting....Wow!!! Thanks for sharing! :clap:


----------



## crawltech

Arachnoholic420 said:


> Hey Levi,
> 
> Nice bicoloratum u got!!!!! I've been trying to get one for sometime, but it always seems to slip by me:?.....Good luck with your P. parvula!!!
> 
> Peace!!!


Thanx dude!...she is growing on me aswell.......and, the parvula pulled through, and is lookin awsome....hopefuly my female is ready for him!

---------- Post added at 01:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:23 PM ----------




Raven9464 said:


> Love the versicolor pic !  Beautful !  I can't wait for my little sling to look like that=)  And those pics of your T molting....Wow!!! Thanks for sharing! :clap:


Thanx for the comments, Raven!

---------- Post added at 01:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 PM ----------

Female C. ritae....wow!



















female P. ultramurinus....













A. seemanni blue







Re-housed my big female, N. tripepii...



















Lotsa 2i's this mornin!



















thanx for checkin in!



...oh, and check page 38 for last nights set of pics,..if you havnt already.....thanx again!


----------



## crawltech

*Some more new pics*

Snapped a bunch while cleanin/replacing water dishes

One of my female B. vagans.....not yet full grown,...but packin her adult colors/velvety-ness







Pen-ultimate male B. vagans....a little less velvety-ness....







Adult female....very stunning in person!....and huge, might i add



















her half ass threat posture....shes showing the new water dish whos da boss!













B. boehmei







immature male A. genic...he eats like a full grown female tho...







A. avic momma....







Holothele NDS female







pen-ult regalis.....



















B. emilia







she a hefty girl!







immature male Pampho sp. machalla...the usual run and hide, as doon as i touch the lid....







Big female N. tripepii....blending in well in her new hide....







G. porteri....not lookin like a rosea at all







C. fasciatum....







Young unsexed N. tripepii....







Freshly molted E. pulcherrimakassi....love these Euathlus







Some more 2i's



















fatty A. metallica...havent fed her in like 2 months either







A long awaited molt from female P. fasciata.....

cant wait to see her out and about!!













heres the huge vertical tunnel she built a week ago or so....i new a molt was imanent....but figured she was gunna do it in the tube, but she decided to molt right at the top....







thats all for 2nite!


----------



## Raven9464

AWESOME pics !!! Beautiful Pampho. sp. machalla :drool: And I love the PVC pipe hides!!!  Don't know what my husband will think when I pull out his tools, (will probably just shake his head and walk away after I tell him what I'm doing:?) but thanks for the idea ! Can't wait to get to Lowe's


----------



## crawltech

Thanx again Raven!....and what husband would want there wife to learn how to use tools!...im sure he would love to help you! 

...heres a few i snapped this morn....almost all the A. avics are done molting



















P. irminia







post molt P. fasciata.....







P. fasciata is one of, if not my fav sp.!.....it was the 1st poeci i had in the late 90's


----------



## Croaton

Really great pics man!!  And very excited for the little A. Avics!!  They look great now that they have molted!


----------



## crawltech

ya they do look great!,..and huge to, for 2i's ...

Some new pics!

Big girl G. pulchripes...hopefuly full of eggs!







Good times with the MM C. fimbriatus.....showin off his nuts....lol













A. geniculata...i swear everytime I check on her, she gets bigger!







crooked folio patterened P. formosa







Young E. pulcherrimaklassi green







Young P. ornata







Paraphysa sp. tiger....lookin good!













P. scrofa







N. carapeonsis







E. truculentus green....such a nice lookin T!....very different colors from anything i have































E. truculentus yellow MM....i have a recently molted MM P. parvula...as soon as he hardens up, i will post comparison pics of the differences between the 2







A. avics.....







A. avicularia...not the momma, but soon to be







thanx for lookin!


----------



## Hobo

You're gonna have to call your place a breeding facility pretty soon! Keep 'em coming, Levi!


----------



## crawltech

Thanx man!.....im workin on it!


----------



## crawltech

P. ornata







B. albopilosum EWL's @ day 25







Im thinkin female,...Young P. formosa







mature female P. formosa







H. mac







Regalis caution tape...







P. pederseni female







thats all for now...photobucket is kinda actin up...

thanx for lookin


----------



## BCscorp

Nice!
I think the P. formosa is female too.


----------



## crawltech

I pretty sure she is too.....its funny, eh...i bought a wack of slings, tryin to get a male, for my mature lady..and i looks like most of `em are females....oh well, i guess


----------



## VinceG

Wow, that's one shiny Ornata! Really nice pictures and amazing collection levi :drool:


----------



## Motorkar

Awsome ornata man! And that H. maculata! :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## crawltech

thanx Vince!...shes a looker for sure!

---------- Post added at 06:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:53 PM ----------




Motorkar said:


> Awsome ornata man! And that H. maculata! :drool::drool::drool:


thanx MK!...that H. mac is one of my faves!


----------



## crawltech

*some new pics!*

A. geniculata female







B. albo ewl's

batch 1







batch 2







batch 3







P. ornata female



















Freshly molted P. fasciata













LP







P. rufilata female







thats all for now!



---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:19 PM ----------

Pulled another B. albo sac about 20mins ago....heres what i found...



















seperated then into a few groups...







A young Pamphobeteus sp. jus flipped while i was in the spider room....













...any guess's on the sex?...

A couple of my rosea ladies...































P. scrofa female...







MM. P. regalis....jus dropped him off on of my females enclosures...













...one of my other reglais ladies...













..hope the MM makes it through the 1st girl, ...so he can hook up wit this one aswell




---------- Post added at 07:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:54 PM ----------

...forgot to post this one of da empty albo sac....spottless inside!...still amazes me everytime! WOW


----------



## Croaton

wow man those pics of the B. albo slings and sac are amazing!!  I will try breeding one day I'm sure!  Looks like quite the experience!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## crawltech

Ya man, it def a great experience!....nothin beats opening a sac, and finding out its good!...these to recent albo sacs are actually 1st/2nd successful terrestrial sacs.....ive had a few before from roseas, Lp`s, paraphysa's...but they all went bad on me....i have since figured out why , and remidied the issue.


----------



## crawltech

New pics!

P. fasciata....week or so post molt....chillin after her 1st meal







P. pederseni female....recharging in the daylight













P. formosa...doin the same!







P. rufilata female...







Big momma P. cambridgei, also gettin some sun













Money shot of my P. regal;is female, while courting with the male,...quite the dancing teem!







Shipped out a pile of A. avics...i love the colored straw pics!



















P. subfusca....gettin a post molt drink













P. parvula female...while courting with the male







Another one of my P. regalis females







Pamphobeteus sp. molting....turns out this guys, a guy....lol

































































































another one of my regalis's...i think this ones female too....

any thoughts??







thanx for lookin y`all


----------



## advan

I'm thinkin' the regalis is female. Can you post a pic of the subfusca after a few meals? I can never get enough, I'm waiting for my little girl to get that big and actually show herself every once in awhile. Nice pics once again!


----------



## crawltech

advan said:


> I'm thinkin' the regalis is female. Can you post a pic of the subfusca after a few meals? I can never get enough, I'm waiting for my little girl to get that big and actually show herself every once in awhile. Nice pics once again!


I will def post up some pics once she fattens up!...they are alwayz thin lookin after a molt, these guys...

A. metallicas..













gunna miss these guys....


----------



## crawltech

Shipped out a few T's today....

heres one of the very angry E. murinus....wasnt to happy to be kicked out of her burrow....



















Enjoy Fred...she is a great T!...jus a lil pissy

hers a couple nice ones of my P. pederseni...shes stayin put


----------



## crawltech

*Some new pis!*

Young female P. formosa







G. pulchripes







Young unsexed M. balfouri







immature male P. miranda







One of my female P. irminias...she about 4.5 inches or so...almost a week post molt

























Another female irminia...mother of the slings













Cuaght my pair of fimbriatus gettin busy...these to have been co-habin for a couple weeks....looks he was  a tad aggresive, and tarsal clawed her abdomen a bit...shes fine tho...























































she has gottin rather large in the booty area since hes been in there....hope she packin eggs!...she is quite aways into this molt cylce...its gunna be a close call

thats all for now

thanx for loookin


----------



## jbm150

crawltech said:


> One of my female P. irminias...she about 4.5 inches or so...almost a week post molt


This irminia is absolutely stunning!  Gorgeous :drool:


----------



## crawltech

Thanx JBM....she is a beauty.....very dark chevron paterns compared to my other irminia ladies

heres some new pics!

P. scrofa







another....







H. maculata







same girl...







P. regalis female....



















G. sp. concepcion







Young H. maculata feet....my fav feet of all time







B. vagans female







A. geniculata female...













Munchin!...













N. carapoensis







Young ornata







The dark patterned P. irminia













P. rufilata female....







another, recently molted...this one gained tons in size post molt...almost unreal...WOW







P. ornata female







P. subfusca female







P. pederseni female







P. formosa female







A. bicoloratum female







M. balfouri...













thats all for now!


----------



## babypiggy

sweet!!!
does that mean it's almost time for my guy?

ps - i call dibs for some C. fimbriatus slings





crawltech said:


> One of my female P. irminias...she about 4.5 inches or so...almost a week post molt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweet!!!
> does that mean it's almost time for my guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another female irminia...mother of the slings


----------



## tacoyaki

nice h.mac yo


----------



## crawltech

Ya Penny, i might pair them up, see how she is....she is quite a bit smaller than him tho....lol

@ tacoyaki.....thanx dude,...i know you love the H. macs;P


----------



## Motorkar

Awsome pics and spiders man ! Damn that A. geniculata looks fat !:}


----------



## crawltech

Ya shes a heffer for sure.....still has lots of growing to do...also one of my faves!

---------- Post added at 10:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 PM ----------

Some mo pics!

A. seemannii blue













E. pulcherrimaklassi blu....freshly molted



















B. boehmei













MM P. regalis







P. ornata







P. cubensis







P. miranda...gettin her hide on....







P. fasciata













P. irminia








P. regalis..omnomnomnom







P. regalis...pre the nomnom







Big momma regalis....chillin in her hide.







and last but not least...my female P. machalla molted...and she look spectacular....cant wait to get a pic of her, out of herr hide!







thats all for now!

thanx for lookin!


----------



## Croaton

crawltech said:


> P. regalis..omnomnomnom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P. regalis...pre the nomnom


HAHAHAHA made my day   Too funny man... gorgeous pics too!  But you already knew that!   Keep it up!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Sweet looking _E.pulcherrimaklaasi_ mate


----------



## crawltech

@ Arron...lol...i opened the door to get a good pic of her, but she scurried down to da substrate...so i figured i better toss her a meal, for buggin her

@ mclusky....thanx man...been waiting for her to molt....she is a beauty!


----------



## crawltech

More new pics!

Female P. formosa...lookin good!







Female P. pederseni







Female P. miranda











































female P. ornata













P. irminia...







A. seemanni blue



















B. albo 1st instars













P. sp machalla immature male







big momma rosea







My A. versi molted...she tossed the exo from her hide...heres a pic













N. chromatus













A. genic







H. maculata













on the move...













B. emilia molted...wow, shes lookin great!







thats all i have for now....back to work for me!


----------



## crawltech

Todays pics

Not sure of the correct ID on this gal....bought as T. pruriens....a great lookin T no matter the ID...





































..any ideas??...

mature female B. emilia, a few days post molt







shes a beauty!













B. albopilosum













B. vagans...not happy about me toppin up the water dish...lol













another vagans...this ones a lovley lady!













another...mature female...caught her right before she dissapeared into her hide out







MM P. regalis.....enter the dragon---lady







wish him luck!







Thats all for now


----------



## jbm150

Wow, I've never seen that T before.  Thing is freakin' gorgeous!  How big is it?


----------



## crawltech

jbm150 said:


> Wow, I've never seen that T before.  Thing is freakin' gorgeous!  How big is it?


Its about 4.5-5inches....very diffrent body structure from any other T ive seen.....native to Chile..


----------



## Bosing

great pics of perfectly healthy Ts!!! Congrats, man!


----------



## crawltech

Thank you sir!


----------



## crawltech

Young E. pulcherrimaklassi blue...unsexed...







Mature lemale E. p blue...







P. cancerides....unsexed







...and a nice shot of the mystery T!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Nice snaps again chief


----------



## crawltech

Thanx Mclusk....with any luck, iwll have a breeding pair of E. p blues...would be nice to have some CB E. p's around


----------



## crawltech

new pics...

P. subfusca

through the glass as usual...cuz she wont let me see her with the door open...lol













P. miranda







P. pederseni







and i rehoused one of my P. cambridgei ladies....here some pics of her...she very nice lookin!

gettin her out of the old



















cupped







in the new...











































and a shot of my E. p blu to finish this set off.....







thanx for lookin


----------



## crawltech

new pics

Female P. sp. machalla....lookin good!







chasin crix...







A. versi


----------



## crawltech

A couple new additions!

G. acteon female...bout 4inches or so,.....













Also picked up a P. metallica..mature female....this girl is AWSOME!





































also managed to catch one of my female cambridgeis gettina drink....



















...and one of my young Nhandus molted today.....







i have some more uploading....stay tuned!


----------



## babypiggy

i'm envious of the P. metallica.

btw thanks for cutting me a deal with the t's

they all ate today as well


----------



## crawltech

hey no prob penny!...good to see ya today!....

....oh, and both your males got bizzy this evening!

I should have some pics up 2moro.....the P. irminia is a stud,...he wasted no time gettin er done!, and managed to get out alive!.....and the vagans MM is a trooper aswell...he was in there for 30seconds, and next thing ya know hes makin insertions....also managed to get out alive!...I have never seen a T move so fast in reverse before...classic!

...and thanx for the comment on the metallica.....I have another one comin,...should be here weds/thurs....very exciting!


----------



## crawltech

todays pics

I managed to get a few of one of my P. rufilata female...this girl is gettin big!































...and one of my slightly smaller females.













P. ornata female

























Theraphosidea sp. peruvian green



















P. irminia female













gettin bizzy!







insertions!







B. vagans...also gettin bizzy!













heres the MM, after he made his escape!







and a few more of my P. metallica

















































Immarture male Pamphobeteus sp. machalla







and my other new pick up...G acteon













thanx for lookin!


----------



## Hobo

Great new pics man.... And I guess now I know what you needed to make room for! haha


----------



## mcluskyisms

Love the _Grammostola actaeon_ Levi, nice pics.


----------



## crawltech

Hobo said:


> Great new pics man.... And I guess now I know what you needed to make room for! haha


Haha...ya man....its about time, eh?!

---------- Post added at 10:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 AM ----------




mcluskyisms said:


> Love the _Grammostola actaeon_ Levi, nice pics.


Thanx man!....Ive been after one for a long time!...she still has alot of growing to aswell!


----------



## babypiggy

wow the "gettin busy" pix are awesome!

*sings the shaggy song in my head*

thanks for sharing


----------



## damalia

awesome pics. so glad my MM vagans got the job done 

all the slings versi and irminia are doing awesome getting so big looking forward to when the B.albo slings are ready too


----------



## Croaton

Wow man absolutely stunning pics as usual!!  That P. metallica is gorgeous I am VERY jealous!!  

My favorite pic has to be of that beautiful P. irminia female photo you just posted.. just awesome!!


----------



## crawltech

Thanx Arron!....heres a few more pics from today!

Jus got my new C. schioedtei from Armando....she was happy to see me...greeted me with open arms 



















...the open arm greeting

























Her new enclosure...whipped it up after work today....







large modded kk







added the modded PCV hide, and some greenery







Managed to get a couple shots of my A. versicolor....she decided to leave her tube web for a hunt....found her prey!

























...and then she decided she had enough of the pics....







Someones making a eggsac....its about frickin tome,...been waiting on this one for a long time....she was paired in July 2010,...can you guess the sp.?????







this one might give it away







P rufilata out for a drink, and a grooming....





































The regalis couple....chillin wit eachother...heres the female







the MM....on the opposite end of the enclosure...







P. metallica was also out for a stroll







I love her darkness!













Some B. albo 1st instars...







some more...







more..







more..







and more..







Pamphobeteus sp. machalla...not minding me lifting the lid on her as much these days....wich is awsome, cuz I love the way she looks!













thas all for now!


----------



## Croaton

damn man, super awsome pics!!  I am jealous!! 

All beautiful T's.... I love the pipe hides too... you had a walkthrough on how you made those somewhere didnt you?  I think its really unique and looks great!  I don't know if I could pull it off but... 

Hahah love the open arms greeting too


----------



## crawltech

I have a ton of metal fabrication tools,...they work well for modding the PCV....bandsaw, holesaws, pnuematic reciprocating saws,...finshed off wit a wire wheel in the drill, for that wethered/rustic look...sounds like alot of work, but really only takes me 20mins or so to to a good one up...............the only T's of mine that dont use them, are my avics,....they obviously prefer to make ther own web hides....lol...and all the power to them


----------



## J.huff23

The one making the egg sac, is that your P.scrofa?


----------



## crawltech

J.huff23 said:


> The one making the egg sac, is that your P.scrofa?


No sir......good guess tho.....keep em coming!


----------



## crawltech

Mature female P. regalis...nopeing to geta  sac from this lovely lady.....













G. actaeon .....snatchin some food through a hole in her hide.....suprise mr. cricket!


----------



## astraldisaster

crawltech said:


> A couple new additions!
> Also picked up a P. metallica..mature female....this girl is AWSOME!


Please excuse the noobish question, but is there a reason she isn't very blue? Is it a color morph thing, or an age thing?

Very impressive collection and photos, by the way!


----------



## crawltech

shes awayz thru this molt cycle, and mature at that.....she should be nice and blue post molt.....I do love the dark P. metallica look tho...very pretty!


----------



## astraldisaster

Oh, duh. That makes sense. It didn't occur to me because I've never had an adult P. metallica...mine is a juvenile, and looks a sort of dusky faded purple in premolt.


----------



## crawltech

Some new pics, from my new cam...still gettin used to it

MM P. regalis







A. seemani blue







B. vagans...recently knocked up.







A. geniculata...premolt



















Pamphobeteus sp. machalla female

























B. albopilosum 1st instars



















E. pulcherrimaklassi blue































P. metallica







....still gettin the hang of it,..these are the 1st pics I took with it

thanx for lookin.

---------- Post added at 11:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 PM ----------

...Some more

E. tuculentus











































More curly hair slings













A. genic







G. pulchripes













U-patch







carapace close up...







C. ritea



















MM P. irminia close ups







tarsal













MM P. parvula













NDS







C. fasciatum







young B. smithi













G. actaeon







A. seemani blu


----------



## Croaton

Hey man great pics!!  Looks like that new camera of yours works pretty damn well!


----------



## BCscorp

Agreed, nice pics!


----------



## crawltech

thanx guys....im sure they will get even better once i completely figure out this camera


----------



## AlainL

Man, the colors on your E. pulcherrimaklassi are truly amazing


----------



## BCscorp

AlainL said:


> Man, the colors on your E. pulcherrimaklassi are truly amazing


That is very true, what a beauty!!!
I wanted one before, now it's a must!


----------



## crawltech

Thanx guys!...i have 2 of them....one mature female, and a unsexed juvie....hopeing to have a breeding pair somewhere in the not so distant future....lol

I believe Dave has a female, or 2 left in his stock....check'em out

...I also have a few mor pics to post!

---------- Post added at 06:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 PM ----------

Some young P. formosas































The younger of the 2 E. p blues













Young ornata







B. arautum...













P. scrofa



















B. boehmei

BUTT!

























one my other scrofas



















Freshly molted Pamphobeteus sp. machalla...male, still not mature....but about 5 inches!





































A nice purple femur shot...







A. versi
































G. pulchripes







one of the P. irminia slings i kept from my last sac..







L. parahybana







thats all for!

happy fathers day to all the MM's out there....lol


----------



## crawltech

couple mo pics..

P. ornata



















P. fasciata







G. rosea holding her egg sac







Pamphobeteus sp. machalla female







A. geniculata


----------



## crawltech

Paired up the B. vagans again 2nite....success!,...and he made it out alive,...full throttle reverse



















One of my A. versi slings from my last sac....hope this one turns out to be a lovely lady like her mother....fingers crossed!







thats not u-hair rash, its some nice welding spatter burns....







thanx for lookin !


----------



## BCscorp

sweet pics! let's see some B. vagans babies!
man, wear some long sleeves welding!


----------



## crawltech

Hahahaha....I do, but the lil red hot peices of flying steel always seem to find a way into your sleeves....lol


----------



## Motorkar

That P. ornata is a nice one! Can't wait to get one myself.


----------



## crawltech

Thanx MK!....love me some poecis!


----------



## crawltech

new pics...
Pamphobeteus sp. machalla male....not mature yet







young P. cambridgei







C. schioedtei







Female sp. machalla







A. genic







P. parvula



















B. albos...still 1st instars







N. tripepii....dinner time!











































Young pulcherrimalkassi blu







some female sp. machalla













P. auratus







Young P. formosa female







G. actaeon female


----------



## Verneph

Some fantastic looking T's you have there.  I really like your female G. actaeon.  Very nice.


----------



## crawltech

Thanx!...I cant wait till she gets bigger!...she still has some growing to do!


----------



## BCscorp

P. sp. machalla is looking awesome! nice colours!
Good to get a peek of the C. schioedtei too.


----------



## crawltech

Thanx BC!.....

....I believe I labeled one of my Phormictopus wrong...the 2nd to last pic in the last set is actually P. artichromatus...oops, jus thought I`d fix that


----------



## crawltech

Some new pics

Young P. formosa....crooked folio pattern guy







Another P. formosa youngster







A. versicolor







Mature female P. ornata











































thats all for now!....thanx for lookin!


----------



## Arachnoholic420

Nice shot's as always!!!!! 
what kind of cam are you using now?

Peace!!!


----------



## crawltech

Thanx bro!...its a Nikon L120...its not to bad,...havnt tried the HD video yet tho


----------



## Bosing

Nice G. actaeon.  I mix that one up with the G. iheringi.  I have the latter but she looks very much like your actaeon!


----------



## crawltech

Bosing said:


> Nice G. actaeon.  I mix that one up with the G. iheringi.  I have the latter but she looks very much like your actaeon!


Thanx Bosing!...I have a iheringi in the works!....coming soon!


----------



## crawltech

Snapped a few during watering/feeding......

...and noticed one of my A. avics dropped a sac last night.....Paired her up back in april, on the 10th to be exact, so jus over 2 months ago.....she got quite large in the last couple weeks...i could see the yellow glow on side of her abdomen...she sealed herself up about 3 days ago....she works fast!







Paraphysa sp. tiger













hers another one...























































Love these gals!...very nice spiders!

....a couple poecis

P. fasciata







A lil darker..













P. ornata













Some B. albos....1st instars in premolt, should be 2nd instar in a couple days!







Some more...a couple days behind.....you can see only a few lil dark butts in there..













...and a shot of my big LP







I have a few more uploading......

---------- Post added at 11:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:15 PM ----------

C. perez...







Paraphysa sp. bronze

























E. pulcherrimaklassi....cricket stalkin































young juvie C. ritea













larger female version.....

























^ nice butt!

Thanx for lookin!


----------



## crawltech

Heres a few of my new P. metallica lady!........shes was caught in the postal stirke lock out for almost 3 weeks!....finally got her today....she was shipped out one June12th,, the next day, Canada post went on strike!....she is very lucky to be alive!

took her sec to get going,..Im sure she enjoyed the stretch!



































































she wasted no time in gettin herself a huge drink!































into her new hide, she goes!







She a great T!!.....and Im very happy!


----------



## advan

Awesome new critter! Glad she made the trip!


----------



## Croaton

Awww poor girl!!  That is amazing she lived for that long being stuck in a box!!!  Crazy!!  Absolutely stunning girl!!  Congrats man!


----------



## crawltech

Thanx guys!...im very lucky to have her!


----------



## BCscorp

that's awesome she made it!


----------



## crawltech

Thanx guys!

heres a few new pics

P. fasciata











































The first batch of B. albopilosum slings are molting into 2ndi's......































heres a fresh lil 2i runnin around...







The other batches....

















































Pamphobeteus sp...



















gbb....

























young P. ornata....













thanx for lookin!


----------



## Croaton

Nice man!  Definitely getting used to that new camera now eh?!  

Those little B. albos are very cute!  Good to see they are all moving into 2nd instar now


----------



## crawltech

Thanx alot man!...Ya it seems to be working well!......some of the albos will be ready to by next week!,...only the batch in the soil incubator are moting....the others are a few days behind them, they are from a different sac.


----------



## Fred

wow man, 3 weeks! I would've been losing my mind! Glad she made it!


thanks, Fred


----------



## Wolfywolf7

I love your Regalis

A awesome collection!!:clap:
CHeck out my Pic Thread!!!
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=1900207#post1900207


----------



## Glossworks

Wow your P.ornata is gorgeous! Looking forward to more pics of it. Excellent rich colors!


----------



## crawltech

Thanx for the comments everyone!


----------



## crawltech

Starter off wit some poecis.....

P. fasciata

























P. metallica...































MM T. gigas back side shots....FUZZY!













P. artichromatus



















C. fimbriatus







LP in her hide...













4th instar versi







E. pulcherrimaklassi





























































Theraphosidea sp. peru green

shes very shy!





































C. schioedtei

























Dark 1stinstars

B. albo































2nd instars



























thanx for lookin!


----------



## The Spider Faery

Yout P. artichromatus is so pretty.  I bet its temper is not as pretty as it looks, though?   Maybe you'll get a good molt so you can sex it.


----------



## tacoyaki

that's some p. metallica you got there


----------



## Hobo

Congrats on all those B. albos! Also, incubating them on soil is interesting, I've never seen it before. How does it compare to more traditional methods?

Oh, awesome pokie shots as usual


----------



## crawltech

The soil method worked great!...easier to keep clean, and moisture/humidty retention is alot easier aswell, and ya dont have to have a clear shoe box lined with paper towel, jus a deli cup wit a few holes in the lid....Im gunna try it out again in the near future, as I have a G. rosea sac, and another A. avic sac on the go right now.....


----------



## crawltech

Pix

C. ritae, chasin , and eatin crix























































snatchin some more....













goin after another....













face to face...









C. fasciatum...premolt,....lookin forward to seeing her post molt!...she gunna look great!

























Im happy to be gettin such good shots of this girl...she never lets me get this close....., and rairly eats in front of me....shes finally growin up



































































^^Theraphosidea sp. peruvian green...

thanx for lookin!


----------



## VinceG

Nice collection Levi!
What's the size of your Ritae?


----------



## crawltech

Thanx Vince!...I think shes about 2inches, or so......


----------



## crawltech

Tons of B. albo 2nd instars!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Croaton

Awesome man!  Those little guys are growin quick!


----------



## babypiggy

HOLY SMOKES!

i want 5!


----------



## crawltech

new pics....

G. rosea...taken care of a nice size sac!







P. ornata













P. fasciata



















P. rufilata













E. truculentus

























Paraphysa sp. tiger



















Paraphsya sp. bronze













P. scrofa



















Pamphobeteus sp. machalla immature male













Immature male A. geniculata













C. perez...







B. vagans







N. coloratovillosus







I think thats it.....

thanx for lookin


----------



## crawltech

some more......

shipping out some B. albos



















MM B.vagans







G. pulchripes



















P. metallica







freshly molted A. metallica







frosty tips!































back in ya go.....













B.emilia













freshly molted miranda legs







baby got sac!!!


----------



## Arachnoholic420

Well I see!!!! Your getting used to your new gear!  Nice set of pics bro!
Peace!!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Good luck with the sac Levi!!!


----------



## crawltech

Thanx for the comments guys!


----------



## crawltech

Pulled the G. rosea sac today!...I forgot the exact date, but im pretty sure it was aroung June12th that she dropped....so the pull time is around day 38-40....they are well into the eggs wit leg stage!....kept the room a tad cooler these days







she built a incredible sac!

some EWL pics...



















here she is right after i pulled it...eatin a nice meal!































she had enough of the pics, and retreats with her meal, into her hide







some current pics on the way!..............

---------- Post added at 09:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 PM ----------

Freshly molted C. fasciatum













already kicked a patch off...



















Theraphosidea sp. peru



















Some B. albos....







a small drip of water is making way between them....













it made its way to the bottom..







some of them gettin a drink...







heres one who chooses not to hang wit da othas!







thats all for now!


----------



## advan

Sweet pics as always and nice work on all the recent babies. :clap:


----------



## crawltech

Thanx man!..honestly for me, the roseas are an accomplishment, as ive been tryin, and trying for many years to get a viable G. rosea sac....so im really happy about them!....Its been a year since she was paired, so a long time comin!


----------



## advan

Much deserved. Congrats again.


----------



## crawltech

New pics

A few B. albos...







freshly molted B. smithi







Paired up My E. pulcherrimaklassi...























































He managed to get out alive, with her close behind...

here she is on the outside of another enclosuree....



















heres a link to the video of the escape/chase...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clAilaSBCx4

theres a couple other vids of the pairing...interesting courting behaviour from the female....

here she is back in her enclosure...













G. rosea 1st instars......



















N. coloratovillosus













A rare appearence btw....







back to her usual spot...







A. geniculata female....



















B. vagans female







electric red!



















A. versi







P. scrofa



















Euathlus truculentus













B. Boehmei.....the most nervous lil guy ive ever seen...not so bad today tho...





























































Another female scrofa...







Another one of my G. roseas decided to grace me with her presence after who know how many months of hiding out.....



















RCF rosea,..in need of a molt













immature male A. genic







Dwarf paraphysa sp...







another....







paraphysa sp. tiger

























C. perezmilessi



















































thanx for checkin in!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## J.huff23

Good stuff!! Just a few B.albo huh? Lol.


----------



## crawltech

Thanx Jake!...and ya jus a few


----------



## Hobo

hahahah, would you like some plastic tub with your B. albos?


----------



## Sundan

Hi,i also have a sack of G.Rosea att 1st instar,and i wonder if its best to separate them now or is it possible to let them stay toghether to perhaps 3rd instar ? 

Im obviously looking to save a couple of hundred 1 at a time feedings,if it would work to keep them toghether just for a few feedings its a lot of container openings saved


----------



## crawltech

Ya it should be a problem to keep them together till 3rdi....i usually sperate them into groups of 75-100(depending on sac size)....a little more managable that way, but still grouped up....



Sundan said:


> Hi,i also have a sack of G.Rosea att 1st instar,and i wonder if its best to separate them now or is it possible to let them stay toghether to perhaps 3rd instar ?
> 
> Im obviously looking to save a couple of hundred 1 at a time feedings,if it would work to keep them toghether just for a few feedings its a lot of container openings saved




---------- Post added 08-05-2011 at 09:23 PM ----------

Ya it should be a problem to keep them together till 3rdi....i usually sperate them into groups of 75-100(depending on sac size)....a little more managable that way, but still grouped up....



Sundan said:


> Hi,i also have a sack of G.Rosea att 1st instar,and i wonder if its best to separate them now or is it possible to let them stay toghether to perhaps 3rd instar ?
> 
> Im obviously looking to save a couple of hundred 1 at a time feedings,if it would work to keep them toghether just for a few feedings its a lot of container openings saved




---------- Post added 08-05-2011 at 09:36 PM ----------

^^ whoops, some how posted that twice 

...anyways, I have some new pics

Freshly pulled A. avic sac







...a lil darker..







some 1st instar G. roseas













startin to make there way out....almost time to sperate them into a few groups..

























My G. pulchripes dropped a sac the other day aswell.....she was initialy paired up back in march...

a bad shot of the sac from through the glass, at the bottom of her burrow...







A. versi...hangin out...







P. rufilata female



















freshly molted A. metallica







---------- Post added 08-05-2011 at 09:52 PM ----------

*Some more!*

about a 6 or 7th instar female P. formosa....a few days post molt



















C. schieodtei female







she quickly makes her way into the shadows...













Young P. scrofa female







A. genic female













P. pederseni female



















P. rufilata female













another female rufi...













P. oranta female...kinda coverin her eyes wit her knees...







One of my P. regalis females....sexed via molt(had some previous confusion tryin to sex this one dorsaly)

























Another young formosa...







C. ritea young unsexed  juvie







young H. mac







young B. smithi







P. miranda molt







C. perez...



















B. boehmei







:biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crawltech

A little metallica tribute.....

Avicularia































Poecilotheria























































....and some juvie gbb action

























....and a, "see ya later wave",  P. formosa style!...lol







:biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crawltech

*more pics!*

MM regalis....jus pulled him out of one of the females enclosures...hes been in there for a month or so....often "snugglin", or chillin together in the hide...

hes a really nice guy...very gental..

























C. fimbriatus female....fresh of a molt...no sac from her :cry:....she molted out, and the MM is dead

oh well...she looks great now tho....lost the majority of the violet on her legs, traded it in for some blue!....we'll see what happens in a week or so...cant wait to see her fully hardend up...



















heres a lil behind the web shot from a couple days ago..







heres whats left of her old exo...she thrashed it good!







E. p blue







C. fasciatum



















sub-adult female B. vagans













Momma G. rosea







MM B. vagans havin his first ultimate drink













pre the drink shots...hes the most jet black MM vagans i have ever seen!













Freshly molted A. genic...immature male.



















some shots of the old exo

























Holothele sp. NDS female













MM P. parvula







Paraphysa sp. tiger



















MM paraphsysa sp.







Euathlus pulcherrimaklassi green...hopeing its female!













MM P. irminia







another female C. fasciatum...in need of a molt for sure....way dull compared to the previous female







thats all i have for now

:biggrin:


----------



## Hobo

That C. fimbriatus looks beautiful!


----------



## crawltech

*Thanks man!*

Snapped a few new ones today, during some P. formosa re-housing....I did 2 of my juvie/subadults.

heres a vent shot of the smaller one with the crooked folio patern







here she is before i removed her from her old setup...







crawlin in to her new set up....













Next was the larger of the 2...this ones female.

gettin her out of the old...







she was incredibly calm, and passive...no defensiveness whatsoever....a doll to work with

































































































snapped a few other while i was in there...

P. ornata







E. pulcherriamklassi 































showing off some of her itchness on the side of her abdomen...although, she almost never kicks hairs..







going to be pairing her up again soon!

:biggrin:


----------



## Bosing

envy the pulcherimaklaasi...


----------



## crawltech

Thanx man!...shes a great T!...I hope she produces for me!

---------- Post added 08-08-2011 at 11:09 PM ----------

*more pics of da crew!*

P. irminia female







pederseni metatarsus







carapace













P. rufi female













N. tripepii













C. fasciatum







C. scheiodtei







N. chromatus

























one of my younger E. p blues eatin a super worm....













thats all i have for now...thanx for lookin!


----------



## crawltech

Heres a few more....

C. fimbriatus...a couple weeks post molt...now about 5.5 inches.....she gained a ton of size!....wow!

























A. metallica







P. irminia.







Thanx for lookin!


----------



## aussiesk8

Hey man, just read through this entire thread over the last couple of days in between bits of work and it was really nice to see the progression of some of your specimens as well as some of your ideas such as replacing the faunarium lids with perspex. Will have to give this a shot myself.

Great thread, great read

Aus


----------



## mcluskyisms

Awesome shots as always Levi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crawltech

Did some re-housings today...first off was my oair of GBB juvies,....snapped a few pics of them during the transfers

#1

























heres a few without the flash..













different angle











































in her new set up...







wich btw are small kk's modded with a hinged lexan lid...heres one standing up next to my hand, for comparison...

I sometimes use them for juvie arboreals aswell....







GBB#2







he/she is a lil smaller,...1 molt behind i think.













into the new..

























also set up a new enclosure for one of my juvie ornatas, who jus molted a week ago, or so...still needs to re-fatten up....Im pretty sure this ones male...

heres the new diggs







heres a pic of the transferee....







...who was being very co-operative wit the transferer(me)













he decided to pose up for me, rather than run..

these next few are no flash...

























with the flash







in this case, the flash almost take color away, not really letting the natural-ness come through...but still looks great!





































this one show his lowprofile....







in he goes....







next was a young H. mac....also very easy to deal with.



















he/she decided to slightly bolt about three feet, then decided to stop on sone greens for a pose...













also very lowpro







didnt re-house this guy, but figured i would snap a few...his/her colors are coming in nicely!







B. smithi btw...too late i guess...lol































thats all i have for now...thanx for checkin in!


----------



## crawltech

heres some more photos!

P formosa....gettin comfy in her new diggs







G. actaeon.....she busted out a couple kicks shortly after her last molt, and ruined her fresh coat....bummer...oh well.































Pampho sp. machalla....large immature male....he jus keeps gettin bigger!













A. versicolor

























G. pulchripes sac







Update on the G. rosea 1st instars,..they are doing great!...seperated them into 4 groups, and started them in the substrate filled enclosures.

heres some pics





































heres a bigger 1i takin care of his lil bro, as they make the transfer to there new home







a the last few....







here they will stay for the next 40-45days or, until they are ready to go....these guys are slow growin







..and if im not mistaken, take an extra instar before they start feeding, and showing signs of independence....

heres another lil guy...







young P. ornata ventral shot....













^^waddya think??...

heres another...same sac, same instar...wich is about 6 or 7th..


----------



## Crysta

top one female, last one male... probably xD
you wanna give me the female? 

awesome collection


----------



## Arachnoholic420

Getting used to that new cam huh?.... Nice shots Levi!
Grats on the breedings..... glad your G. pulchripes laid... good luck man...

The ornata's  are looking like both male... 

Peace Bro,


----------



## advan

Too many awesome pics to comment on, thank the lord for that new button.


----------



## crawltech

Thanx Crysta!...I think they are both male...very tricky, the light can be<Yoda voice>...and I have a couple ladies but i think ima hold onto them...lol



Crysta said:


> top one female, last one male... probably xD
> you wanna give me the female?
> 
> awesome collection




---------- Post added 08-16-2011 at 08:48 PM ----------

Ya man the cam seems to work great!....havin a blast with it!

..and ya, I pumped on the pulchripes sac!...lookin forward to pulling it, prolly early to mid sept.



Arachnoholic420 said:


> Getting used to that new cam huh?.... Nice shots Levi!
> Grats on the breedings..... glad your G. pulchripes laid... good luck man...
> 
> The ornata's  are looking like both male...
> 
> Peace Bro,




---------- Post added 08-16-2011 at 08:49 PM ----------

Thanx for the very kind words, sir! 



advan said:


> Too many awesome pics to comment on, thank the lord for that new button.




---------- Post added 08-16-2011 at 09:02 PM ----------

heres some pics of one of my most reclusive poecis...I have seen her about three times in the last to molts.....she is now a bout 3weeks post molt, and looking great!....she actually jus chilled and let me open her enclosure, without her bolting....so i started snappin 'em off!

shes about 5.5- 6 inches now...incredible gains in size in 2 molts!...one of the fastest growing poecis ive had!

pics

















































she re-positioned herself a bit...







aswome T...I hope i get a chance to breed her one day!

P. subfusca btw 

...and well were on poecis....heres one of my P. pederseni female...in this pic you can see why they call them the "ghost" ornamental..







very ghostly!...but not like  ghostly...lol

another...







and a ornata shot to round it off

put 'em on da glass!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

Wow so beautiful P. subfusca Crawltech ;-)


----------



## crawltech

TiogaWhiteTiger said:


> Wow so beautiful P. subfusca Crawltech ;-)


Thanx alot!....I plan on gettin some more pics of her very soon!....Im in the middle of build her a new enclosure!...so a re-house vid, and pic session is coming soon!

heres a few pics of my big female P. metallica


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dY4u_zt_CJI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hs7juwbGzCI&feature=related

I didnt film myself gettin her out of the enclosure, but heres a few stills of it...

this is where she was when I took the lid off...







a lil nudge gets her to this point...shes now on the outside of the enclosure.







another lil nudge on the abdomen on shes on her way to black back drop...



















then I let her walk around on my hands a little...









---------- Post added 08-18-2011 at 08:24 PM ----------

heres a few randoms I took, aswell as a couple new additions!

A. versi







C. s







A. metallica







Young male ornata feedin up!

























One of my new guys...

























...and the other







thats all for now!...gunna re-house the new guys, so stay tuned for those pics!

thanx for lookin!


----------



## crawltech

*****Caution! This thread is rated PPH****   poeci pic heavy!*  lol, chessy, I know

Freshly molted P. fasciata female...





































P. rufilata female



















P. metallica female...













P. regalis female....hopefuly gravid!





































then she tucked in a lil....



















side profile













immature male P. miranda







a lil to much flash on the first pic...oops







thats better...

...not a poeci...but lookin a bit smokey....







thats allf or now...thanx for lookin!



---------- Post added 08-19-2011 at 08:25 PM ----------

P. ornata







My other female rufi...












3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crawltech

So, I re-hosed anthoer one of my juvie ornatas....went from the large micheals cube, to a larger clear flip top pasta container....heres the pics of the transfer...it went well...the lil ornata was very chill and easy to handle.

His last poeci stance in the ol' cube..







gottem out for his black carpet stroll...























































ventral shots...im not positive on the sex, but leaning slightly towards male...













...and, into the new set up













all, in all..it was a clean re-house...

thanx for lookin!


----------



## crawltech

here are some new pics!

re-housed my P. subfusca today

built her a new enclosure



















got 'er in there...























































shes a tad skittish when in her enclosure, but as soon as shes out shes as calm as can be...almost hard to get her to even move...

---------- Post added 08-21-2011 at 08:10 PM ----------

Some non poeci pics.....

C. fimbriatus



















tryin to capture the color on her legs is hard!













and then she was like...







so then I snapped a few of this lil guy,..or gal....Im actually hopeing gal



















thanx for lookin


----------



## crawltech

Heres three young P. formosa...

1st...the largest of the three...Im sure shes female....its the other 2 I need second opinions on







2nd







a molt or 2 behind the 1st







and 3rd

the smallest...







what do ya think??....all girls?

...and some more non poecis...lol

sub adult N. tripepii male







jus molted a few days ago







the exo

























another tripepii...not sure on the sex of this one...jus a lil bit smaller than the other one

munchin away..













P. cancerides...unsexed aswell, only about 2.75inches































lil brachy auratum







Pampho sp.

young male































MM B. vagans







---------- Post added 08-21-2011 at 10:05 PM ----------

^^ hes freshl;y molted, and I tried to pair him up wit my female, whos been previously paired twice...She chased him out! I guess shes good to go alreday!

check out my youtube for a vid of the eviction!...it was classic "get out"

some more pics of him...hes a great lookin MM!













a couple shota of the female...she looks to be gravid!







she big..around the 6inch mark







I will rehouse her, build her a nice private den to create a sac in!

thats all for now!


----------



## Kay123

Wow, your Spiders are stunning!  And the photography is of a high standard as well.  The P. subfusca is just the most awesome looking Pokie I have seen in a long time!


----------



## crawltech

Thank you very much for the kind words!

heres a few more pics....

GBB













E. truculentus green



















---------- Post added 08-22-2011 at 07:09 PM ----------

*more!*

immature male A. genic



















the female that will eat him eventually...lol







Pampho sp. machalla

also immature male..







G. acteaon







Another immature male...A. metallica

jus a butt shot







his future date...


----------



## crawltech

*I had no batteries in the cam for a few days!!*

...I do now, so heres a few new pics.

P. ornata gettin his eat on!













P. fasciata post molt chillin in da hide!













I lover her legs!













P. rufilata...recharging in the afternoon daylight













A lil carapace close up







P. regalis...creepin on a come up!



















really showin off her yellow caution tape!













Some dark 1i A. avics....any day now!

























G. rosea 1i's also nearing a molt to the 2i stage































some 2i B. albos....funny, the 1i roseas are bigger than these 2i guys...lol







execpt this guy..hes pretty big, compared to his sibling albos







some more small guys

C. perez













P. scrofa













..scrofa cousins, Paraphysa sp. tiger







quick to snatch a crick!







and another...







Paraphysa sp. bronze







also quick to snatch up a meal







G. rosea red







hungry aswell



















P. metallica













Immature male A. genic







thats about it...

thanx for lookin!

Im also uploading a couple vids new vids aswell!


----------



## Hobo

Love those sling-shots! You can just see their new skin scrunched up underneath
Gettin' them ready for the reptile show I take it? Ahaha


----------



## crawltech

hey man!...ya those guys should be ready for the show 

Are you gunna make it out to abby for this one??...if so , i will see ya then!


----------



## advan

crawltech said:


> hey man!...ya those guys should be ready for the show
> 
> Are you gunna make it out to abby for this one??...if so , i will see ya then!


Those guys look like they're about to pop!
Beautiful metallicas! Do you have a male for them?


----------



## crawltech

I dont have a male, but there are a few immature's kickin around....Im hopeing to have a shot at them one day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crawltech

Some mo pics

G. actaeon







Alomst 6inch female N. tripepii



















P. artichromatus







juvie H. mac post molt stretches













P. metallica







P. subfusca low...trying to run and hide from me







P. regalis...relaxin


----------



## crawltech

*Some sling action!*

checkin on the roseas, and noticed a few 2i's runnin around













A. avics, almost black!



















B. albo...3rd albo sac this year....I thought this girl was gunna molt out,...but nope she made a huge sac!.



















decided to pull it...

opened, and found lots of ewl's,...should be molting to 1i any time













I fed her a nice big meal....no hard feelins...lol





































...also pulled a P. irminia sac...one of my smaller females was holding this one....she wasted no time in creating the sac, only a month or so after pairing...its significantly small than my last irminia sac, feels like 50-75...I noticed a few dry ones, amongst the ewls!













here she is not to happy with me!..













heres a freshly molted A. avic....she has lost all her red satea on her abdomen...it might come in as she hardens up

























B. smithi







C. fasiatum..scrambling for food













P. formosa legs







P. fasciata







thats all for now!


----------



## advan

Love the _C. fasiatum_, this species has been growing on me as of late.


----------



## jbm150

Fantastic pics of your albo momma!


----------



## popcangenie

ya that mm is looking great


----------



## crawltech

2nd instar A. avics are happening!

























...and lots of G. rosea 2i's aswell!

























also uploading vids of the slings in action!

thanx for lookin!


----------



## crawltech

P. formosa....its hard to get a nice clear vent shot, through the glass...this turned out well, so i fugured i would post it up.







---------- Post added 08-29-2011 at 10:42 PM ----------

Heres the dorsal side of that young formosa in the above pic..

he/she is almost 3 inches











































..I couldnt pic a few that i like best, so i jus post 'em all.....lol


----------



## crawltech

Havnt posted pics in awhile....been pretty busy

...but its time for few, so here goes!

freshly molted P. cambridgei...about 5.5-6inches













she decided to come ouit for a stretch...more like a run!

ended up in my substrate bin

























she chilled out after a few seconds,..she actually fairly gental

got her cupped, and back in her home..







C. fimbriatus...not so gental







these are from a couple weeks ago, jus after they all molted to 2i

A. avics

























A new batch of B. albo's...this sac is huge!...my third albo sac this year







P. ornata



















P. scrofa







Young formosa...havin a meal







note the crooked folio pattern!







A much bigger female formosa







immature male tripepii







P. artichromatus...destroying it meal, as usual













Young female H. mac....digging out a superworm













one of my mother irminias



















a lil peekaboo action







Big girl machalla....







her new outfir...much lighter than before







and much bigger aswell







---------- Post added 09-12-2011 at 11:06 PM ----------

*one of my all time fav poecis...P. fasciata*













tossed a cricket behind her, she was quick to intercept













showin off her burnt orange belly







a few baby roseas







jus uploadin a few more....

thanx for lookin!

---------- Post added 09-12-2011 at 11:10 PM ----------

heres my new G. grossa.....very nice lookin, and gental as can be!































..and 1 of my A. versi female....


----------



## crawltech

H. maculata female....couple weeks post-molt



















A. versi













P. irminia female







..another













A. avics













G. pulchripes







P. irminia 1i's













Pamphobeteus sp. machalla













P. pederseni







P. miranda













P. metallica







P. regalis







Young cambridgei







Rosea 2i's







..another lil rosea







Big momma G. pulchripes, sayin *"dont take my eggsac!!!"*







thats all for now

thanx for lookin!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crysta

crawltech said:


> H. maculata female....couple weeks post-molt


Hey crawltech.....you teasin me? ... ;p 

beautiful photos by the way~~ making me wish I still had a good lens for mine!! gahhhhh

Looking at those avicularia mouths I imagine lots of little voices repeating...... "feed me" "feed me"


----------



## crawltech

haha...ya i figured you would like those H. mac shots!.....hopefuly get to see some in your pic thread soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BCscorp

A. avics looking awesome! the folio on the P. formosa is weird eh.


----------



## Mara

Awesome shots!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crawltech

Ya man, possible conjoined abdomen??....i actually hope that ones female...it will be very cool lookin once mature/full size



BCscorp said:


> A. avics looking awesome! the folio on the P. formosa is weird eh.


----------



## BCscorp

^The ventral shot makes me think female on the P. formosa.


----------



## synyster

Wow bro, those pics are amazing. Especially the pokies... Keep em coming!!


----------



## babypiggy

any pix of the irminia slings?


----------



## crawltech

check page 49, Penny...got a couple shots of the 1i's.


----------



## kjm

Some great pictures thanks!!!!


----------



## crawltech

Thanx, kjm.....heres some mo!

sp. machalla....eatin some super worm!













Had one of my irmina ladies out for a stroll....shes a doll!































C. ritea



















P. metallica...lookin to be in heavy premolt



















P. formosa







Soon to be @ Synysters place, MM P. regalis







My youngest formosa...showin off her booty!







One of my juvie cambridgeis...beautiful legs!













My other P. metallica..



















...and my B. boehmei jus flipped for a molt...cant wait to see her colors!

























cant wait to confirm *her* female-ness 

thanx for lookin


----------



## paassatt

Wow, that P. metallica in premolt is by far the brownest one I've seen...


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

Beautiful spiders, and so many species Crawltech! Stunning C.ritae and P.formosa


----------



## crawltech

Thanx TWT!...heres some more!

B. boehmei molted, and is all lady!











































her lady parts



















exo





































...and, re-flipped





































...

---------- Post added 09-18-2011 at 01:48 PM ----------

....and some randoms

C. fimbriatus

























P. subfusca (bara)































P. formosa







P. miranda







N chromatus



















thanx for lookin!


----------



## crawltech

Some current photos....

N. tripepii...mature female













G. pulchripes...trying to hide on me







Pampho sp. machalla female













P. ornata butt







juvie P. cambridgei













omnomnom...







Another young one....



















...and my third juvie cambridgei

























my youngest P. formosa













one of my female P. irminias...she by far the lightest ive seen...both of my others are jet black













I got a lil to close...she let me know!













H. maculata female....



















A. versi

























immature male Pampho sp. machalla







P fasciata female (<whispers> my favorite)













Last but not least...B. emilia female



















thanx for lookin!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Nice pics Levi! Beautiful spiders. :drool::clap::clap::drool:


----------



## crawltech

Thanx homie!


----------



## crawltech




----------



## crawltech




----------



## crawltech




----------



## crawltech

P. irminia 1is


----------



## paassatt

Is that B. vagans up there gravid or just very well-fed?


----------



## Hobo

Your boehmei looks awesome! Is that the one that's probably Fred's?


----------



## crawltech

Shes very gravid!



paassatt said:


> Is that B. vagans up there gravid or just very well-fed?




---------- Post added 09-24-2011 at 11:45 AM ----------

Fred acually wants the emilia....thats the boehmei i had at the show...and shes a lady for sure!.



Hobo said:


> Your boehmei looks awesome! Is that the one that's probably Fred's?


----------



## crawltech

One of my female P. rufilatas decided to show herself...she molted while she was in hideing aswell...she looks great!



















A. metallica


----------



## crawltech

My small P. irminia sac all made it to 2nd instar 

[YOUTUBE]KVGIAlC3vM0[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan

crawltech said:


> My small P. irminia sac all made it to 2nd instar


Congrats on the irminias! None of mine made it.  Only 3 attempted to molt to 2i but they got stuck. Both my ladies are freshly molted and I will try again soon! I want a bunch of fast buggers to chase around too! Nice work. - Chad


----------



## crawltech

*Some pics*

P. cambridgei adult female

























Freshly molted GBB













Young H. mac







P. formosa































P. ornata













P. regalis







P. rufilata







H. mac













P. subfusca







E. uatamun







P. artichromatus













P. cancerides







N. tripepii







A. versi







MM P. miranda







P. regalis



















GBB













C. fimbriatus







P. ultramurinus







N. coloratovillosus













A. geniculata













Immature male Pamphobeteus sp. machalla





































thanx for checkin in!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marko

Awesome


----------



## Leora22

Great molt pics I loved the first pic of the P.ornata Legs...... gorgeous color


----------



## Motorkar

Crawltech damn these are ALL awsome ! Can't decide wich one is the best.  All of them look so gorgeous !


----------



## Robotponys

My finger hurts from scrolling through these pics!!! lol  Get a C. elegans, if you don't have one already! They are sooooo cute and would make awesome pics!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VinceG

Long time since I've taken a look to those pictures! You made great progress with your pictures keep them coming!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crawltech

thanx to everyone who replied!....

I havent been around to much these days, kinda forumed out....need a lil break sumtimes, ya know?

figured i would toss a few fresh shots at the thread tho....

I will starter off wit my freshly molted P. ornata female...shes huge and great lookin!..very blue/purple/yellow





















































































P. formosa

in need of a molt





































P. fasciata



















P. metallica







One of Hobos GBB's 4th instar now











































1st instar P. regalis







N. tripepii













Pampho sp.







irminia 3rdi catchin a lil crick chunk













Another formosa...she a lil pissed







P. cancerides







thats all for now, thanx for checkin in!



---------- Post added 01-08-2012 at 01:05 AM ----------

Alright, turns out i have a tone aof shots from the last lil while to post up...

som eawsome poecilotheria sp. shots!...check'em out!

more P. ornata



















































































































P. fasciata



























































































....

---------- Post added 01-08-2012 at 01:23 AM ----------

Immature male ornata













P. rufilata













P. regalis













Another young ornata













P. pederseni



















young female formosa







...some non-poecis

H. maculata



















P. cancerides































GBB






.













C. fimbriatus































G. grossa













A. geniculata































Pampho sp. machalla



















tripepii

























Big B. vagans













lady parts







lil gbb







N. chromatus



















MM pulchripes, still kickin













young P. cambidgei







A. versi













C. ritea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone

damn bro... this last page of photos ALONE are some of the best photos ive ever seen..... ive looked around this thread a ton before, but never replied. I cant believe ANYBODY can find ts ugly after seeing the photos of the pokies and H. mac (will be DEF getting one now)  on this page alone. i hope you keep posting more. and soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ocean/blue

Wow, your ornata female is insanely purple!!!!! Very very nice thread!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robotponys

AMAZING! when you thanked me for my post i was like, he got a C. elegans! My hopes were crushed!  These pictures are simply beautiful!


----------



## matt82

Magnificent pictures there mate, and some real beautiful T's too.  I really like the P. ornata, but excellent collection overall!


----------



## crawltech

Robotponys said:


> AMAZING! when you thanked me for my post i was like, he got a C. elegans! My hopes were crushed!  These pictures are simply beautiful!


Best i could do was C. ritea...lol...still a very nice T

...and thanx again!

---------- Post added 01-08-2012 at 09:43 PM ----------

thank you sir!



matt82 said:


> Magnificent pictures there mate, and some real beautiful T's too.  I really like the P. ornata, but excellent collection overall!


----------



## matt82

Can't claim to have looked through all 52 pages, but did have a closer look than my last visit and got through about 20% of the previous thread pages; very impressive collection :worship: and the photos get better and better too.  
You might not have a P. pulcher, but you've got all of the other T's!!  Awesome collection, great thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crawltech

matt82 said:


> Can't claim to have looked through all 52 pages, but did have a closer look than my last visit and got through about 20% of the previous thread pages; very impressive collection :worship: and the photos get better and better too.
> You might not have a P. pulcher, but you've got all of the other T's!!  Awesome collection, great thread


Thanx again man!...much appreciated

...and i still need a P. pulcher tho 

hers a few more pics!...

no P. pulcher, but equally as cool!

P. cambridgei



















C. fimbriatus



















A. metallica #1

























A. metallica #2







A. versi













omnomnom































..and one more shot of her protecting her water dish collection..lol







thanx for lookin!


----------



## advan

Nice pictures man! Glad to see your back! Your P. ornata is amazing!


----------



## crawltech

Thank you sir!....been takin the pics, jus no time to post'em up ya know?....I spend all my time in the spider room, feeding/bolus removal/water dishes, stuff like that...and then dont wanna spend the time online to do the pic thing....I look at a computer all day at work to, somtimes its the last thing i wanna do after work lol

---------- Post added 01-10-2012 at 09:49 PM ----------

some new pics

P regalis takin a drink....got the shot thru the glass, i knew if i touched the latch, she would bolt







G. actaeon







Theraphosidea sp. peru







A lil closer







"HELLO"







My other P. cambridgei lady...1st time ive seen her oot n boot in like 3 weeks



















note the alien skull lookin pattern between her eye cluster, and the center of her carapace...sweet!



















thanx for lookin!


----------



## mike24

P. Oranata Blue Form! Very Nice!


----------



## jbm150

crawltech said:


> note the alien skull lookin pattern between her eye cluster, and the center of her carapace...sweet!


Dude thats freakin' sweet!  Better designed than most hollywood aliens!  Could you imagine that nightmare standing over your bed in the middle of the night?  Creepy as....f..reak!


----------



## Bosing

Great pictures, sir!!!  I am waiting for my P. striata to drop her sac inside the PVC hide you taught me to use... Probably in the next few days!


----------



## crawltech

I know its pretty crazy!...my other female has the same pattern...



jbm150 said:


> Dude thats freakin' sweet!  Better designed than most hollywood aliens!  Could you imagine that nightmare standing over your bed in the middle of the night?  Creepy as....f..reak!



Awsome!...cant wait to see the outcome!



> Great pictures, sir!!! I am waiting for my P. striata to drop her sac inside the PVC hide you taught me to use... Probably in the next few days!




---------- Post added 01-11-2012 at 10:11 PM ----------

Heres my other P. cambridgei, wit the "alien skull" pattern















...another great lookin lid

Pampho sp. machalla























































::


----------



## matt82

Those Pamphobeteus sp. photos are fascinating, cheers for sharing!  Very interesting carapace patterning indeed


----------



## grayzone

strange how alot of ts seem to have a sort of face or scull pattern on them somewhere or other... pokies, both the above genus, h. mac, obt... im sure there's alot others if we took the time to point them out


----------



## mcluskyisms

Lovin' the _Phamphobeteus_ shots!!!


----------



## crawltech

got some more new pics...

A. genic































N. coloratovillosus

























I went to spray down the C. fimbriatus enclosure, and as usual she runs out of her hide onto the mist...she seems to really like it...when i move it away from her she bolts towards it....





































one of my fave T's..raised her for a sling







thas all for now

---------- Post added 01-13-2012 at 11:50 PM ----------

*Some more pics from 2nite*

P. rufilata

















































P. ornata






























.

























P. formosa sisters







P. regalis sibling slings

























Pen-ult male ornata













B. emilia


----------



## crawltech

I did a lil re-house today......

P. subfusca

here she is on the front door of her old enclosure













got her out onto my lap...













heres a shot of her new hide area













A lil poeci handling action..





















































































Here hse is chillin while I make some final adjustments to her new set up....













got her in the new set up...

















































thanx for lookin


----------



## Mako16

beautiful subfusca!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150

Wow that is one beautiful girl, I can't wait til mine grows up!


----------



## crawltech

Thanx jbm...shes my fastest growing poeci for sure....incredible gains in size between molts!

heres one of my rufilata ladies...raised this girl from  a sling, she still has lotsa growing to do

jus finished a rehouse on her aswell....

gettin her out of her hide



















feelin her out, makin sure shes calm...

..and go




































.

in ya go!


----------



## Ludedor24

Your C. fimbriatus  pictures are just stunning.


----------



## crawltech

thanx she is awsome!

more poecis

my other rufilata female...riased from a sling aswell...she a bit bigger than the previous one

re-housed her aswell today

got her cupped







the set up..













in the tall deli cup













out for a strole



















































































































she found the hide right away







then a lil grooming as she gets comfortable

























all female!!

























P. fasciata













































































































---------- Post added 01-15-2012 at 11:35 PM ----------

Also rehoused my crooked folio formosa...

new set up


----------



## opticle

Nice to see you're still updating your thread man, I remember this was an awesome thread when you first made it, and it really shows how far you've expanded your collection! love that cambridgei!


----------



## crawltech

Thanx you very much!..glad to see long time viewers still checkin in!

heres a vid of of the P. formosa!

[YOUTUBE]gYfovpjLjQU[/YOUTUBE]

tons more poeci vids comin soon!....jus have to edit 'em up, then post 'em up!



opticle said:


> Nice to see you're still updating your thread man, I remember this was an awesome thread when you first made it, and it really shows how far you've expanded your collection! love that cambridgei!


----------



## crawltech

New pics..poeci heavy!

Female rufi chillin in her new setup..looks like she waitin for some unexpecting crix to walk by...lol













closer







Young female formosa...also chillin in the new diggs



















heres one of my pen-ult males

very qiuck lil guy!

got him out of his enclosure for some poser shots













legs

























Some nice ventral side pics

























I wish this pic was in focus....a lil threat pose







by the time i went to snap the next pic he dropped 'em













Dorsal

















































A lil side view



















thnax for lookin everyone!


----------



## crawltech

P. subfusca molt.....

























A. genic













B. emilia







P. regalis







P. fasciata







P. ornata













A. seemanni blue





































---------- Post added 02-25-2012 at 12:11 AM ----------

Young P. fasciata



















H. maculata







stand by..computer is actin up..lol


----------



## hermit

crawltech said:


> stand by..computer is actin up..lol


oh good, because this is not enough photos for how long the hiatus has been. Cough it up, Levi.


----------



## crawltech

Hahahahaha...ya i have a few

heres a couple more of my subfusca,...lookin good, a couple weeks postmolt

....i went to grab her water dish, and she quickly got over top of it..so i snapped few while she was guarding it























































P. formosa













P. fasciata







P. ornata







---------- Post added 02-26-2012 at 01:12 AM ----------

P. scrofa







C. perez







P. parvula













Paraphysa sp. tiger













P. metallica













good femur shot...







carapace













some handling shots













to be continued..............................


----------



## crawltech

P. regalis





































GBB



















B. vagans

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leora22

Gorgeous photos as always....Thank You for sharing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robotponys

omg! gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

All your Poecilo ladies are gorgeous Levi!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crawltech

Thanx everyone!....plenty more pics to come!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crawltech

*C. fimbriatus*











































IMG]http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g331/crawltechspida/317.jpg[/IMG]







P. scrofa













C. fasciatum








Pampho sp. machalla penultimate male













irminia


----------



## Hobo

Gorgeous pampho!


----------



## crawltech

Thanx, Jason!....hes a monster!....already about 6inches.....cant wait to pair him up wit my almost 7inch female!


----------



## crawltech

G. rosea

























N. chromatus







B. boehmei







---------- Post added 03-04-2012 at 10:27 PM ----------

A. genic







G. grossa











































P. rufilata



















C. fimbriatus



































































---------- Post added 03-04-2012 at 10:34 PM ----------




















G. actaeon













1st instar P. regalis































gbb



















more to come...


----------



## crawltech

Freshly molted 2i regalis







GBB gettin some!!



















C. ritea omnom







C. fasciatum hair kickin threat posture..lol....its like she sayin,.. "dont make me do it!"







subadult male N. tripepii

dindin







Paraphysa sp. tiger...getin some cricket action!...peekaboo!































---------- Post added 03-04-2012 at 10:58 PM ----------

Euathlus sp. "small"

















































Holothele sp.































always have to toss in the booty shots







G. grossa u-patch


----------



## Crysta

oh wow, amazing photos as usually kind sir.
get any photos of your new lady?


----------



## crawltech

Hey!...not yet..lettin her settle in for a bit

P. pederseni













A lil shot of a few of the poecis...







P. subfusca







subadult male A. genic





































P. cambridgei,..also subadult male































2ndi P. irminia







P. cancerides













N. tripepii



















....and this lil guy live near some of my crested geckos...hangin from the light fixture...very cool lookin!







thanx for lookin

---------- Post added 03-04-2012 at 11:53 PM ----------

G. rosea 

*Back up off me!*







gbb













Euathlus truculentus green

























Young P. formosa...almost postive shes a she







MM P. cambridgei......R.I.B (rest in bolus)







P. pederseni....ghostly







P. metallica female







---------- Post added 03-05-2012 at 12:25 AM ----------
































Irminia







Avic













frosty tips





























































Theraphosidea sp. peru











































thanx again for lookin!


----------



## jbm150

Great great shots Levi, good stuff.  I like the pic of your arboreal enclosures together


----------



## crawltech

Thanx man!...


----------



## crawltech

Back wit some mo pics!.......

look close at the egg thats the 2nd closest to you....







rainbow tarsal action!..........



















...P. ornata immature mail, btw













MM regalis







vibrating like crazy!







New addition, thanx to BCscorp,....A. juruenicola....big gental giant....not a flick to be had































Young P. subfusca low













Big B. emilia...week or so post molt































a lil more flash....







thanx for lookin everyone!


----------



## Crysta

looking lovely crawltech! That girl was a beauty during her stay, miss her already!


----------



## advan

That emilia is a beauty! Definitely my favorite Brachy. 

The pic of the developing EWL is awesome! What species?


----------



## paassatt

Love the picture of the soon-to-be egg with legs. Has that B. emilia always been missing the top portion of her "face mask"? Most of the B. emilia I see (mine included) have a full triangle of black on their carapace.


----------



## crawltech

hmmm??...good call, ya she always been like that...only one ive ever had, so i cant say how "normal", or "abnormal" it is....good eye tho my man!


----------



## jbm150

My emilia is the same way as Levi's.  Gorgeous girl!


----------



## crawltech

They are poppin!

























and heres a lil regalis colony,...a few hangin out 2gether







thanx for lookin!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crawltech

Thank you sir!




jbm150 said:


> My emilia is the same way as Levi's.  Gorgeous girl!


----------



## crawltech

*friday night in the spider room*

P. regalis 

























another regalis













crooked folio formosa, showin off her tiger stripes







N. chromatus













i think my finger gotin the way of the pre-flash light































..and after a lil enclosure spriztin













C. fimbriatus







E. p "blue"







not into the poperatzi tryin to get baby bump shots of her 







Theraphosidea sp. peruvian green







check out the spikes on leg 6

















































P. fasciata













butt







H. mac....chillin like a villan!



















lil buddies







...and for carapace reference...my emilias last 2 molts....dug'em outta the bin,..wasnt easy!...lol







thanx for lookin everyone!


----------



## advan

Nice pics Levi! and congrats on the EWLs!

I love the crooked folio on the P. formosa.


----------



## crawltech

Thanx dude...shes due for a molt in the next couple weeks...im excited to see the patern refreshed!


----------



## crawltech

*forgot to shut the front door on the H. mac last night after takin pics...oooooops!*

...actually, no biggie at all

found her 2 feet from her enclosure, in the closet, on the leggo drum....same place she went to last time i forgot to shut her front door.







wrangled her up and had her back in no time flat!...

she was fairly cautious...and not a bit defensive, and easy to read...







some more fresh ewls

























the regalis family







one of the rufilata family







N. coloratovillsus



















P. parvula







P. fasciata


----------



## crawltech

*Some new pics*

ewl



















A. genic....itchty butt-itis







close up knee







B. emilia





































G. grossa













My young female C. fimbriatus...bought a sling hopeing to get a male for my female,..but nope, i get a girl...no biggie 







lil rufi groomin







rufis hangin out 2gether







gbb


















.

knee































young P. cambridgei

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

I love the shadows on the B. emilia carapace! Nice work Levi!


----------



## crawltech

advan said:


> I love the shadows on the B. emilia carapace! Nice work Levi!


^^thanx dude!..I those turned out pritty good, too.

heres some pics from today...

P. metallica molted....







she is jet black w/blue and yellow highlights...very cool!.

these are only a hour or so post molt aswell...I expect her darken even more as she hardens up













lady parts













---------- Post added 03-14-2012 at 05:59 PM ----------

some mo....

P. formosa













P subfusca low































what up!, butt! <epic meal time voice>







later all!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jared781

Truly siick bro!!!

I would've complimented..... yet where do i start? ahaa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crawltech

thanx you sir!


----------



## matt82

Excellent photos man,  pretty interesting P. metallica alright, good job capturing the highlights...!!

Has this one always had this jet-black colouration, r did this T have the more usual Gooty colours previously?


----------



## crawltech

She was blue-er when she was younger, but since full maturity she has been black...love it!

once she hardens up i will get some better shots of her...


----------



## Hendersoniana

Formosa, that one is a true beauty with them purple highlights. I love that subfusca 'veiny' pattern on its carapace too and the metallica is just out of the world with her colours! Beautiful!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hobo

Good to see she finally molted.
Nice, jet black lady for sure!


----------



## crawltech

yup, now all I need is a MM....hows your male doin??..still not mature?...lol



Hobo said:


> Good to see she finally molted.
> Nice, jet black lady for sure!




---------- Post added 03-15-2012 at 01:40 PM ----------

Wait till she molts!...she is due, and is really dull atm.....anytime now!



Hendersoniana said:


> Formosa, that one is a true beauty with them purple highlights. I love that subfusca 'veiny' pattern on its carapace too and the metallica is just out of the world with her colours! Beautiful!


----------



## Storm76

Very cool coloration on your P. metallica. I might be mixing up something there, but wasn't there a really, really black from of P.metallica anyways? I just can't pinpoint where I've read about it...


----------



## crawltech

Ya some people say there is a "black form",..i think as they get well into adulthood they become darker in coloration, and loose the all blue look.

If someone says they have a "black form" P. metallica, its only because they are selling it, and useing that term as marketing to make it sound more appealing....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Ah, alright. Gotcha! Thanks for the information on that one.


----------



## crawltech

More P. metallica pics































P. regalis







C. fimbriatus, drinking from her watering hole....she likes to get right in there!...shes about 5inches







P.irminia







H. maculata

























Young female formosa, few days post molt













fimbriatus, after her drink







thanx for lookin!

---------- Post added 03-18-2012 at 09:07 PM ----------

eeedubelz













note the unfertilized eggs....damn poeci spermz never seem to hit all da eggs!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hobo

crawltech said:


> yup, now all I need is a MM....hows your male doin??..still not mature?...lol


Still not mature, still eating...
But hey, it's that time of year, and most of my collection is either in premolt or looking like it.

Oh and nice on with the EWLs!


----------



## jbm150

Smokin' pics Levi, love that first closeup of the metallica, as well as the irminia and H. mac.  Damn those species are good lookin!


----------



## crawltech

thank you, sir...much appreciate the comments, I do!


----------



## Hendersoniana

Beautiful shots of ur metallica once again. And that H mac close up pattern is just stunning, one of my fav species! Lovely collection

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

Sweet shots of the _Poecilotheria_ Levi.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crawltech

back wit some mo pic....

young juvie P. cambridgei







GBB



















Nhandu coloratovillosus



















P. metallica

























P. regalis













lil butt!







alomost time for a upgrade....growing out out of this set up fast!







Young female formosa







a lil closer







P. ornata







P. regalis female



















P. subfusca low































P. ornata penult male...



















P. rufilata













that all for now....thanx for lookin!.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hermit

Wow, how long can you keep those regalis slings together before they start eating eachother?!

Are you going to be selling them at the show next month?


----------



## Storm76

Awesome shots, man! Love the dark colors of your P. metallica. She's gorgeous!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crawltech

I dont plan on seperating them at all....

...not selling any of those, they are the 5 survivors from my 1st poeci sac ever....the second sac of slings wont be ready by the show date, and i will prolly keep all of those aswell,...only 36 out of 80 wer fertilized, and made it to ewl, fingers crossed they continue to progress.

...as for cannablism in sac mates.....i have hade some B. albos together for months, and a few molts, with only a couple losses...

rose hair slings, on the other hand...they are like packs of wolves, ganging up on the smaller weeker siblings.....then they get drunk and dance around a large fire



...j/k aboot that last part

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kungfujoe

Very nice pictures as always, how big is your P. metallica?


----------



## matt82

Nice shot of the P. formosa!  I've never seen one first hand and never really saw a photo showing their true colours, a very nice species.  As for the rufi, probably my favourite Pokie!


----------



## Hendersoniana

Amazing! That nhandu and P rufiliata is beautiful! I like the purplish highlight .


----------



## crawltech

That girl is about 6+ inches.....



Kungfujoe said:


> Very nice pictures as always, how big is your P. metallica?


----------



## advan

Nice shots Levi!


----------



## crawltech

thanks matt!...that formosa is about 3inches, and now showing most of her adult coloration...this sp. grows fast!...I have, inculding her, 4 females
...cant sem to get a male if i tried??...the last three i purchased wer slings, in hopes of getting a male....no luck,...not complaining tho .




matt82 said:


> Nice shot of the P. formosa!  I've never seen one first hand and never really saw a photo showing their true colours, a very nice species.  As for the rufi, probably my favourite Pokie!





advan said:


> Nice shots Levi!


^^ Thanx homie!


Thank you sir!



Hendersoniana said:


> Amazing! That nhandu and P rufiliata is beautiful! I like the purplish highlight .


----------



## Crysta

awesome crawltech....cant wait to see pictures of the new girl you have yet to pic up from me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crawltech

I aboslutley cant wait!,...jus had hurnia surgery today, so prolly closer to the end of the month


----------



## crawltech

pics

P. ornata













P. rufilata































P. parvula butt







MM. chromatus in action...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Awesome shots of the ornata. I love how she's just peekin around the cork lol.


----------



## crawltech

Thank you sir!


----------



## jbm150

Love that ornata creepin pic, one of the best pics I've seen in a while.  I love pictures that capture Ts in the moment; this is one of those pics


----------



## crawltech

thanx Jeff,....im tryin to get more pics like that, "in the moment" typa pic....gettin bored wit the 'ol still shots, well , gettin bored with way my camera takes those stills......


----------



## Hendersoniana

Awesome series again! Dam that Ornata has some crazy colouration, very nice .


----------



## Bosing

the ornata shots are gonna give li'l children sleepless nights...


----------



## crawltech

Bosing said:


> the ornata shots are gonna give li'l children sleepless nights...


lol....good one Boss!

more pics of the nhandu pairing....







mm doin a lil gun groomin after his escape







the female, awaiting her large meal







---------- Post added 03-29-2012 at 11:29 AM ----------

heres some *thirsty* lil paraphysa sp. MMs....these guys live forever!...wont eat, but man do they drink!...and make sperm webs on da regular!

...i take the right out, and poor a lil water right in front of them, and they start guzzlin!...they would totaly beer bong the stuff if it was possible...lol













these guys are also very tiny!...@about an inch or so













female sp. tiger...also thirsty!













another sp. from chile


----------



## Storm76

The last pictured T looks -exactly- like an Euathlus pulcherimaklaasi! That's certainly not a Paraphysa...

Here's a pic for comparison: CLICKME


----------



## crawltech

Indeed it i,. Euathlus pulcherrimaklassi, sir!...i have a few....waiting on a sac from my largest female!



Storm76 said:


> The last pictured T looks -exactly- like an Euathlus pulcherimaklaasi!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

crawltech said:


> Indeed it i,. Euathlus pulcherrimaklassi, sir!...i have a few....waiting on a sac from my largest female!


Oh, alright! I thought you meant it's another Paraphysa sp  My bad then and I apologize! 

Love those as they are totally underrated and really, really beautiful! Can't wait for my sling to start showing adult color which will certainly take quite a while before that happens  You're a lucky man having a sack soon! Are they that rare as over here btw?


----------



## crawltech

ya id say CB specimens are very rare!...a local dealer here in BC brought in a import from Chile, and I got a bunch of them...males, and females...I have since paired up the mature ones, and playing the waiting game!...It would be a awsome, and im sure a first to have this sp CB (in canada anyway) in the hobby!

I also have the green femur variants aswell....sketchy lil buggers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Awesome! Yeah, I only know of spidershop.uk that sells them really, but those are (as far as I know!) all WC,. The sling I got is CB and the breeder doesn 't list them as for sale, only on special request he's selling them! Maybe you can start introduce them into the hobby in Canada and have a talk with tarantulacanada even about selling them?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crawltech

Heres a few of my P. subfusca....all this hi, low, bara talk happinen these days is enough to make a T keeper go crazy!

this one was sold to me as Lowland, back when she was a lil gaffer!





























































vids of her, can be seen on mah youtube!

clicky click yo!..its in my sig!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76

Hands down one of the most beautiful Poecis in my opinion...


----------



## jbm150

Looks like a lowland to me (for what that's worth).  The black, stripe-less abdomen, pale carapace with not-as-raised ridges, I think those are some of the hallmarks of the lowland variant.  GORGEOUS!  I can't wait til my little girl looks like that


----------



## advan

jbm150 said:


> GORGEOUS!


 I have to agree with Jeff on this one. She is gorgeous!


----------



## Hendersoniana

Hope the best for u on the nhandu breeding . Beautiful poeci again, she looks huge!


----------



## Formerphobe

> ya id say CB specimens are very rare!...a local dealer here in BC brought in a import from Chile, and I got a bunch of them...males, and females...I have since paired up the mature ones, and playing the waiting game!...It would be a awsome, and im sure a first to have this sp CB (in canada anyway) in the hobby!
> 
> I also have the *green femur variants* aswell....sketchy lil buggers!


Now, this is hearsay, so don't quote me...  I have a few sac mates that are a little over a year old (~2").  Reportedly, the parents came from the same source (though not necessarily same sac...?), and looked the same until the male matured with green femurs.  It was speculated that green femurs = sexual dimorphism.  Any light you can shed on that theory?  My babies aren't showing either blue or green yet.


----------



## crawltech

I honestly have no idea on that theory,...but i would count it out.

I guess the only way for me to find out, will be to get a sucsseful sac, and raise a bunch of slings


----------



## Formerphobe

Of your mature stock, do you have both MM and MF blue femur, and both MM and MF green femur?
My slings came from a blue F and green M.  I have no plans to breed either of them since I don't know if blue and green are variants of same sp or separate sp altogether.
As slow as they are growing, I may not live long enough to see them mature anyway.  LOL


----------



## Storm76

Spidershop.uk sells them as different species, as the green species seems to reside within a certain space BETWEEN blue and red species...if they have them for sale, there's usually an article attached from the collectors that got the WC ones. Hope that helps maybe.


----------



## Bosing

love your pokie photos!


----------



## crawltech

I only have mature pairs of the blue femurs...and some juvie specimens of the green.....and ya, they grow slow!



Formerphobe said:


> Of your mature stock, do you have both MM and MF blue femur, and both MM and MF green femur?
> My slings came from a blue F and green M.  I have no plans to breed either of them since I don't know if blue and green are variants of same sp or separate sp altogether.
> As slow as they are growing, I may not live long enough to see them mature anyway.  LOL




---------- Post added 04-04-2012 at 08:37 AM ----------

thanx Boss!!.......



Bosing said:


> love your pokie photos!


----------



## crawltech

bustin out wit some new pics

1i's







transfering some 3rdi regalis to a new home.....I cut the bottom off a water bottle, get em all in there....













then shoo em 1 by 1 out the small end, into there new enclosure....







here they are chillin in da new set up....













no flash....



















Got rare shots of my P. miranda hunting, and feeding on some crix...

















































thats all i have...

thanx for lookin!



---------- Post added 04-06-2012 at 10:56 AM ----------

....1 more







---------- Post added 04-06-2012 at 11:09 AM ----------

...forgot this one aswell

all these guys ate minutes after being transfered to the new set up....

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hendersoniana

Miranda hunting photos are beautiful! Like the last shot as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crawltech

thank you!.....its a treat to see her oot n' abooot!


----------



## grayzone

crawltech said:


> another sp. from chile


 THIS HAS TO BE MY NEXT PICK UP.... wow... how long do these take to raise from sling to adult? and when do they start showing adult colors? im off to do some research NOW


----------



## Prometheus

Fantastic shots Levi!


----------



## awolfe

Great photos as always!


----------



## advan

Nice P. miranda Levi! 

Thanks for the pics your sac's development! Congrats man!


----------



## Storm76

grayzone said:


> THIS HAS TO BE MY NEXT PICK UP.... wow... how long do these take to raise from sling to adult? and when do they start showing adult colors? im off to do some research NOW


E. pulcherimaklaasi is a quite slow grower. Keeping parameters are very similiar to G. rosea. Mine is currently sporting a black butt and I guess it'll molt some time this month. No adult colors on it, yet. Probably won't be before a couple more molts either, sadly. But can't wait for that time!


----------



## crawltech

See Stormys quote.....



grayzone said:


> THIS HAS TO BE MY NEXT PICK UP.... wow... how long do these take to raise from sling to adult? and when do they start showing adult colors? im off to do some research NOW





Storm76 said:


> E. pulcherimaklaasi is a quite slow grower. Keeping parameters are very similiar to G. rosea. Mine is currently sporting a black butt and I guess it'll molt some time this month. No adult colors on it, yet. Probably won't be before a couple more molts either, sadly. But can't wait for that time!




Thanx you sir!................this next set of pics are for you!



advan said:


> Nice P. miranda Levi!
> 
> Thanks for the pics your sac's development! Congrats man!




---------- Post added 04-07-2012 at 06:54 PM ----------

*Psalmo photo shoooooot!!!!!!!!!!!*

P. irmina

...she has double clutch for me

..maybe a triple on the way??



















rehoused another one of my female irminias today aswell....waitingon a second sac from this one.

























*dont take my belly fruit!*













her new hideout



















One the of my P. cambridgeis was out to play in the mornin dew.



















throwin up da peace sign..........prolly bluffin tho..lol













---------- Post added 04-07-2012 at 07:30 PM ----------


























....and my newest psalmo.













































some poecis







P. subfusca low





























































---------- Post added 04-07-2012 at 07:40 PM ----------














P. regalis







P. formosa







H. mac







closer







...closer











































C. fimbriatus







N. coloratvilosus



















N. carapoensis...immature male,...could even wait to get to the dish before drinking....lol







that is all!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## advan

Nice Levi! I'm happy you finally got your P. pulcher! I'm assuming it was Crysta's? If it was, big props to her! 

Love all the Psalmos! -Chad


----------



## Storm76

Awesome little Poecies


----------



## matt82

I've missed a lot on this thread, those P. regalis 3rd instar transfer shots are cool!  Excellent updates all round fantastic variety of shots. Great Psalmo shots too, and great to see you got a pulcher, looks like a real nice one too!


----------



## crawltech

Thanx for the kind words everyone!

heres a few pics of my pulcherimaklassi's....

Mature female....paired up a few times in the last 4-5 months





































this ones quite a bit smaller,...and unsexed































..couple more of the big girl

havin a munch

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Storm76

Thanks! Rub it in! SO jealous of yours showing colors!!! *grrr* 

AWESOME T's!!!!

Forgot to ask: How are yours temperament-wise?

Oh and make a video of her - will ya?


----------



## crawltech

heres one of her 1st pairing!

[YOUTUBE]clAilaSBCx4[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76

Awesome footage, lol!


----------



## advan

Nice vid! She chased him far!


----------



## crawltech

thanx guys

heres another

[YOUTUBE]2o09p_fPhsI[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 04-07-2012 at 11:46 PM ----------

Hers a good one of the male coaxing her out...

...i posted these vid backwards, this is the 1st....lol

[YOUTUBE]a1ixqrZEmmE[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Interesting courtship actually from the male there...thanks for sharing, buddy!


----------



## crawltech

Thats very comin in chilean sp....very similar to paraphysa......not sure if you noticed, but the female responds to his tapping/vibrating by clicking her teeth together,...pretty cool!



Storm76 said:


> Interesting courtship actually from the male there...thanks for sharing, buddy!


----------



## Storm76

crawltech said:


> Thats very comin in chilean sp....very similar to paraphysa......not sure if you noticed, but the female responds to his tapping/vibrating by clicking her teeth together,...pretty cool!


Yeah, saw that. Really interesting to watch as I've not seen that kind of behaviour in any other mating vids so far...


----------



## crawltech

jus lookin back through the pics...the bigger female is the dirtiest T i have!..lol...she always covered in substarte from diggin,... classic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

crawltech said:


> jus lookin back through the pics...the bigger female is the dirtiest T i have!..lol...she always covered in substarte from diggin,... classic!


Yeah, my sling seems to think he's a tiny version of a bulldozer. He's in heavy premolt so I hope once he molted he's starting to show some coloration


----------



## crawltech

P.pulcher



















P. subfusca













MM ornata













MM chromatus workin da sperm web













paraphysa sp. tiger













rcf rosea








P. metallica







B. boehmei



















C. ritea

























young P. fasciata female

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76

P.metallica, C. ritae and B. boehmei are gorgeous and the ones I most like of those pics!


----------



## Hendersoniana

Wow the C ritae colouration and pattern is quite unique! Very nice .


----------



## Formerphobe

Love the E. pulcherimaklassi pics and vids!  Can't wait till my little guys show some color.


----------



## crawltech

thanx man!...they are great lil T's!!...highly recommended!



Hendersoniana said:


> Wow the C ritae colouration and pattern is quite unique! Very nice .




---------- Post added 04-09-2012 at 01:36 PM ----------

Hey no prob man!..anytime 

...do you have any current pics of you r lil guy?...

<navigates away from this thread to check out F-phobes pic thread>



Formerphobe said:


> Love the E. pulcherimaklassi pics and vids!  Can't wait till my little guys show some color.


----------



## Crysta

hehehe waiting for pictures of your new addition <3!


----------



## crawltech

the last 2 pages have some awsome shots of her, Crysta...she is awsome!!...thanx again!

---------- Post added 04-09-2012 at 11:12 PM ----------

A. seemani blue



















P. ornata



















gbb







P. regalis 3rdi...streeeeetch!







P. formosa...doing the "lazy abdomen"....i had to get a shot the through the enlcosure, wich it why it turned out wierd,..kinda cool tho







P. metallica













P. fasciata







P. formosa,..young female

























immature male A. genic...about 12hours post molt,....caught him layin on his side, grooming his belly



















H. maculata...lookin badass

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## papilio

Been going back through your photos again, have to say how much I enjoy them ... especially the pokies!  Both beautiful specimens and beautiful shots of them!    One of the nicest subfusca lows I've seen.  The 'regular' subfuscas I raised to adulthood are very nice, but really nothing compared to such a stunning lowland as yours ... can't wait for my 2-inchers to start showing off their looks!    And such beautiful colors on the pulcher!  I absolutely must get them back in my collection again.

Wonderful miranda shots!  And I'm rather partial to dark metallicas, yours is quite a sight!!

(Every thread I go through, my NEED-list grows exponentially out of control!   )

I'm kind of obsessed with H. macs right now as I'm trying to mate a couple ... so I _really_ enjoy the above photos!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crawltech

Wow, thanx alot for the comments! 

I really take pride in my poecis, and psalmos!...the care, and respect they get, shows in their great colors, and beautiful detailed patterns!

...and ya, that lowland blows my mind everytime i see her!...I reall yhope my young one turns out male 

....I have always been obsessed with H. mac, but have never had the chance to breed them


----------



## advan

Great pics man! I love your dark _P. metallica_ she is gorgeous! :drool:


----------



## papilio

crawltech said:


> ...and ya, that lowland blows my mind everytime i see her!...I really hope my young one turns out male  ...


Well ... 2 of my 2-inchers are males, if you don't get the male you're hoping for maybe we could arrange a date for about a year from now!


----------



## crawltech

Thanx Chadvan........

---------- Post added 04-09-2012 at 11:58 PM ----------

That would be nice,...hard to get them to me tho, since in Canada........I appreciate it tho!!!!!




papilio said:


> Well ... 2 of my 2-inchers are males, if you don't get the male you're hoping for maybe we could arrange a date for about a year from now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio

crawltech said:


> That would be nice,...hard to get them to me tho, since in Canada........I appreciate it tho!!!!!


Ah, hadn't realized ... tis a shame!


----------



## Crysta

crawltech said:


> the last 2 pages have some awsome shots of her, Crysta...she is awsome!!...thanx again!
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-09-2012 at 11:12 PM ----------
> 
> h. maculata...lookin badass




Ohhhhhhh I didn't recognize her because she wasn't being sassy in those photos!! har har. Wait till she settles in and you will be in for a treat, she loves to move her chelicera back and forth and up and down like shes chewing an invisible cricket as she walks around, for example on my hand.. ..ehehe 

and your H. mac is beautiful!! one of mine just molted today!! so happy!! !   cant wait for the other to molt..such slow growers!


----------



## Storm76

Awesome purple hues on that ornata! I really like the looks of the H. maculata in general, just don't want one...-yet-!  Where's some pictures of your irminias? I bet they're totally reclusive, right?

Currently considering a redesign of the tank my female is in - she's not really happy hanging out just behind the artificial plants and I think that corkbark tube is too big for her liking. Had to move her out of the way today to clean some crap back there and she just moved slowly, turned around but neither threatened, nor showed her fangs at all. I guess I'm lucky mine is really,really mellow so far....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hendersoniana

Wow ur metallica and Maculata just keep getting more and more beautiful! Love ur pokies btw, very nice colours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matt82

Nice post!  Really like the P. ornata, A. seemani 'blue', and P. metallica eh... 'black'   and of course the H. maculata but that goes without saying; awesome species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crawltech

thanx again everyone!...I really appreciate it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crawltech

pics.....

a lil sharing going on.....













a lil dinner party goin on, on the other side...













C. fimbriatus......WOW!!







these two apparently arent talking to each other??..........

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bosing

crawltech said:


> these two apparently arent talking to each other??..........


haha, maybe they are waiting for you to leave first and give them some alone time!!!


----------



## mcluskyisms

crawltech said:


> these two apparently arent talking to each other??..........


Haha, the males just playin' hard to get!


----------



## crawltech

well, this is day 3 of him being in there with her......he was grooming his palps this mornin, so me thinks hes been dippin them in her furrow.....have to wait and see if he makes a sperm web in there, then i know he made a successful deposit


----------



## Storm76

Nice communal and that last pic made me laugh!


----------



## crawltech

pics

Bought as 2nd instar mystery sling,..its about 4th-5th now...lookin like N. chromatus



















Young H. amc, roughly 3inches or so.......B-E-A-UTY!





































heres her "pet me" eyes 







Lazy crooked folio formosa







P. rufilata





































A lil post meal drink/tooth brushin







at least she dropped the bolus NOT in the water dish...

For a MM, hes sure got some bright red lipstick on....lol



















subfusca





































this is from a few days ago..they are startin to darken up now!













P. miranda,...hidin in the shadows, waitin to go ka-blamo!...packin plenty ammo, like 10 more than grammos, so crickets better scrammo







thanx for lookin!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## grayzone

damn levi... its threads like this that get people into the hobby... is it wrong that i like lookin at pic threads more than my own collection at times?  In photos ts ALWAYS APPEAR to be active... like theyre doin stuff.... Not the case at ALL right now in my collection (a lot seem to be in premolt)  anyway.. nice shots bro.. keep em comin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hermit

grayzone said:


> damn levi... its threads like this that get people into the hobby... is it wrong that i like lookin at pic threads more than my own collection at times?  In photos ts ALWAYS APPEAR to be active... like theyre doin stuff.... Not the case at ALL right now in my collection (a lot seem to be in premolt)  anyway.. nice shots bro.. keep em comin


Too right, man. Levi's photo thread on the BC reptile forum, which led me to this thread, is exactly what led to my getting my first T. 

Keep 'em coming! I can't wait until I have some grownups to show off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hobo

Hahah is that little chromatus that mystery sling you had at the last show?


----------



## Storm76

Awesome pictures once again, man! Love your P.irminia, the subfusca and "pet me" H. mac  

Why don't you pet her then, hm?


----------



## advan

Beautiful Poeci's Levi! Thanks for the baby update, they're lookin' good!


----------



## Hendersoniana

The 1st pic of post 916 is adorable! Nice poecis again .


----------



## papilio

Wow you've added some wonderful photos since I was here last!!    PLEASE let my lowlands look that good when they get big!!!    And that little white H.mac is the sweetest thing!!!

Great work!!!  :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## crawltech

grayzone said:


> damn levi... its threads like this that get people into the hobby... is it wrong that i like lookin at pic threads more than my own collection at times?  In photos ts ALWAYS APPEAR to be active... like theyre doin stuff.... Not the case at ALL right now in my collection (a lot seem to be in premolt)  anyway.. nice shots bro.. keep em comin


Thank you sir!...I also have a bunch who are doing the premolt strut, but when you have a hundreds of T's, someone is always doing sominthing....lo



hermit said:


> Too right, man. Levi's photo thread on the BC reptile forum, which led me to this thread, is exactly what led to my getting my first T.
> 
> Keep 'em coming! I can't wait until I have some grownups to show off.


I will take that as a compliment, Justin ...thanx buddy!



Hobo said:


> Hahah is that little chromatus that mystery sling you had at the last show?


yes sir........




Storm76 said:


> Awesome pictures once again, man! Love your P.irminia, the subfusca and "pet me" H. mac
> 
> Why don't you pet her then, hm?


I would totally pet her!...you know that....lol



advan said:


> Beautiful Poeci's Levi! Thanks for the baby update, they're lookin' good!


They should be poppin any day now!............



papilio said:


> Wow you've added some wonderful photos since I was here last!!    PLEASE let my lowlands look that good when they get big!!!    And that little white H.mac is the sweetest thing!!!
> 
> Great work!!!  :clap: :clap: :clap:



thanx papilio!.....those are 2 of my fave sp!



Hendersoniana said:


> The 1st pic of post 916 is adorable! Nice poecis again .


gotta love food fights!

---------- Post added 04-16-2012 at 08:20 PM ----------

I got a suprise molt from my C. fimbriatus































its cool to see the exo still kinda transparent...



















girly parts







old exo







closer











































---------- Post added 04-16-2012 at 08:46 PM ----------

......and hers some pics from yesterdays rehouse videos....*dont forget to check those out via my youtube link!*





































P. metallica chillin her her new set up

























used a piece of very cool, local bark...came wit some kick as moss!...lol













new/old







My other P. metallica got this set up...

didnt get any stills of her...only the transfer vid







some pics from the P. ornata pair......

hers the MM







gunz



















female







some more MM shots...













her again....













lil closer











































new/old setup







...some randoms from the collect.

E. uatuman













N. tripepii...first meal post molt for this hopefuly now pen-ult male







butt



















another young male....



















young P. rufilata cricket snag!







some more of the MM ornata thats been violating my female...lol

HELLO!!!



















hers a shot of C. fimbriatus thickening her web molt mat, jus before she flipped







P. metallica







post molt immature male A. genic













P. formosa











































thas all for now!

dont froget to check out the re-house vids!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Love the crooked P. formosa! The 1i's are looking good! Keep it up!


----------



## jbm150

Love that fimbriatus!  How big is she?


----------



## crawltech

shes about 5.5 now....big girl!

NOTE: *dont forget to check page 62 for all the latest pics, everyone*


----------



## crawltech

GBB confirmed female























































post molt





































thanx for lookin

many more pics to come!...stay tuned

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hermit

Someone want to point out the thing here that makes her female? I've read articles about it and seen the pictures with arrows pointing at stuff but I still can't friggin find it when I look at pictures.


----------



## crawltech

Dude, I will bring some molts to the show, and -show- you in person....lol....i dont have a program to draw or outline the spermathecea

...its the half moon flap between the booklungs closest to her carapace ( i believe their the anterior book lungs)...its light colored with a dark strip in the middle...the lighter half moon, or flap is the uterus externus, the dark strip in the middle is the spermathecea

I got some 2nd instars poppin as i type!







look close you can see the old carapace flipped back..













I had to help this lil guy out....his teeth wer stuck

























one of these lil guys still has a piece of his ewl exo stuck on one leg

freshly molted 2i right beside him







kinda reminds me of that peg leg pirate from family guy











































this particular sp. has to make it 3rdi before they feed, and get there "fuzz" 

still more to come so stay tuned!

---------- Post added 04-17-2012 at 09:20 PM ----------

P. rufilata













P. fasciata







young C. fimbriatus













GBB feasting









































































lil gbb feasting aswell,.

























this is what happens to a single crick, after 5 minutes in the jaws of a ornata....







C. perez































young  cambridgei







I thought this was cool!..this lil group was in a triangle formation...wierd!!!!!!!!!!







N. chromatus













Pamphobeteus sp. machalla













heres the very 1st molter of the group













thats it!...uploadin a couple new vids, so check em out!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hermit

crawltech said:


> Dude, I will bring some molts to the show, and -show- you in person....lol....i dont have a program to draw or outline the spermathecea


Actually if you could bring a few moults along to the show, I would really appreciate a little first-hand opportunity to inspect them. IF possible, I'd really like to compare adult moults from both sexes of the same species!


----------



## crawltech

Shouldnt be a problem


----------



## advan

How did I miss this last night? :? Big congrats Levi! Now get 'em to third!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crawltech

3rdi def comin soon homie, do doubt abooooot it!

heres a lil vid of 'em

[YOUTUBE]PQZKhtBqjAc[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Big B

Awesome pic thread. You have a beautiful collection.


----------



## crawltech

Thanx dude!..i appreciate the comment!...and a bit north of Seattle is only a couple hours from me...if ever in the area, PM me and you can come by and check it out!.


----------



## Big B

crawltech said:


> Thanx dude!..i appreciate the comment!...and a bit north of Seattle is only a couple hours from me...if ever in the area, PM me and you can come by and check it out!.


Likewise, I live in Arlington.


----------



## Hendersoniana

Those slings are super cute lol. Beautiful poecis again, really like how much colour they have!


----------



## hermit

Hey Levi. Getting about time to bump this thread up with some new spider pictures! Let's get an update on those pokie slings!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

hermit said:


> Hey Levi. Getting about time to bump this thread up with some new spider pictures! Let's get an update on those pokie slings!


I second this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crawltech

I will see what i can do guys.....petty busy these days,...the baby is comin any day now!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Storm76

crawltech said:


> I will see what i can do guys.....petty busy these days,...the baby is comin any day now!!


Good luck - was wondering why you were not around, Levi!


----------



## crawltech

the real thing.....

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## papilio

LOL  Amazing Levi!


----------



## crawltech

proud momma regalis, of the above siblings.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crawltech

papilio said:


> LOL  Amazing Levi!


thank you sir,...you were the inspiration for the pic! ....I promis some better ones of them in the very near future


----------



## papilio

crawltech said:


> thank you sir,...you were the inspiration for the pic! ....I promis some better ones of them in the very near future


hehe ... I had more than a hunch that might have been the case, given your text.    Common as they are, regalis is still one of my very favorite poecis.  Partly perhaps because they were my second bunch of slings to raise, and I ended up with a glorious AF out of the commune ... whom I hope to get knocked-up one of these days.    Last time she molted out on us.


----------



## Storm76

How big are those currently, Levi?


----------



## crawltech

about 2 2.5 inches

....currently 2 females, 3 males

I lost track of the instars...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crawltech

H mac.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76

Stunning...


----------



## papilio

Very pretty H. mac you've got there!    What a glorious T these are!!


----------



## crawltech

one of my P. fasciata ladies molted.....made a nice lil hamock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601

my god, those H. macs are unbelievably gorgeous, snow white....if I wasn't so terrified of taking a bite from one of them, I'd have like 50.  One of my favorite Ts to look at, if not THE fave.


----------



## crawltech

They arent that bad....

P. fasciata got her her self turned around



















P. metallica

























P. metallica sling,..offspring of above momma













P. ornata....aka 30th day sack eater :X































This small female of the group is constantly giving me the finger....







shes the smaller of the three here...







cuddles







Young P. bara male







crooked folio formosa,...kinda like Hobos P. metallica







H. mac

























G. actaeon

This grammo does *not* like it dry!



















thanx fo lookin!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## advan

Nice shots and spiders Levi! Nice to see you around again, hope all is well.


----------



## Storm76

Wonderful pics of the P. metallica and the H. mac - gnaaa...now I'm tempted even more again!


----------



## crawltech

P. fasciata







P. metallica







out for a drink...



















P. formosa



















crooked folio formosa







P. regalis













more formosa













---------- Post added 01-14-2013 at 09:53 PM ----------

.....non poecis

C. fasciatum























































paraphysa dwarfs

sp. tiger #1



















sp. tiger #2







stay tuned

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## papilio

I love the C. fasciatum!  I had a chance to get some shots of a pair, but they didn't turn out so well.  Great photos!


----------



## crawltech

one of my other metallica ladies

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Storm76

Awesome pictures Levi! Love the ones from the little Paraphysa sp. "tiger" ?  Interesting looking dwarf...


----------



## crawltech

Thanx Stormy!...i love the lil paraphysas to!....i cant part with them,


----------



## netr

crawltech said:


> C. fasciatum


This may be an issue more productively raised elsewhere on the forum, but have this individual's tiger bands always been so narrow (furthermore, how old is it?)? I have seven C. fasciatum spiderlings, all of whose bands are rather wide in comparison (examples in my picture thread if you want to see). I don't know a great deal about the genus, but my gut feeling after seeing these images is that the bands either diminish as the spider ages, or maintain a consistent width as it physically grows, resulting in proportionately smaller bands on the adults. I also gather there are subtle differences in appearance between related Cyclosternum species (eg. fasciatum and pentalore) but that most of these with tiger bands end up simply being sold as fasciatum. Nevertheless, I haven't read of any cosmetic differences between species involving the thickness of the bands. Forgive me for mumbling aloud here; I just found the narrowness of those bands pretty striking!

Great photography all-round, by the way.


----------



## crawltech

Ya, i hear ya,..this particular specimen is a bit different than others ive owned.....

not sure of her age....she shows the characteristics of an adult, but she is only around 3.5, wich i guess in this sp. is close to full size,..although, i have had some nice size fasciatums....hmmm

pics

P. miranda







through the glass













Pamphobeteus sp. machalla female







C. fimbriatus







out of focus....but i like the way the web turned out



















P. pulcher



















H. mac

























P. formosa







---------- Post added 01-18-2013 at 12:10 AM ----------

P. irminia













Her regal-ness



















A. avic













P. ultramurinus

..i find her hard to photograph..













P. metallica

any thoughts?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kungfujoe

Beautiful dark p. metallica, how old is she? I just wanted to know when my young lady gets that size.


----------



## Storm76

Wonderful new set of pics, Levi! Lovely H. mac


----------



## crawltech

pics

freshly molted P. metallica sling,...startin to get some color....i believe this one to be female













ventral shot













...on e of her sisters,..this one you can see the female-ness



















this one looks male













givin me the finger again













P. irminia

























P. rufilata







that is all

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Formerphobe

Nice pics!  Gorgeous spiders!


----------



## Storm76

Lovely pictures, Levi! Awesome irminia 

Btw - what would you say your C. fimbriatus act like? Worse than OBT / Haplo, or easier? I've heard some scary stuff about them and considering I own two slings myself that already show huge attitude, I'm curious about others experiences.


----------



## crawltech

well, id say they are somewhat comparable to those above mentioned,...jus with more focus, and accuracy...i would also they ahve more of a personality aswell, wich makes them easier to reason with in a hostile situation...lol....nah, they are great, one of my fav sp!!

oh, and btw...they wont be slings for long...one of the fastest growing T's ive ever owned!

---------- Post added 01-21-2013 at 10:55 PM ----------

pics

regalis family







P. metallica...hardening up







P. miranda....peekaboo?







P. ultramurinus







P. pulcher



















H. maculata....caughter assend while she was boltong into the web tunnels

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe

Love, love, love the pic of the peekaboo miranda!!!


----------



## crawltech

thanx!..it was a lucky shot,..cant believe she didnt boilt when i opened her door to snap the shot


----------



## Storm76

crawltech said:


> well, id say they are somewhat comparable to those above mentioned,...jus with more focus, and accuracy...i would also they ahve more of a personality aswell, wich makes them easier to reason with in a hostile situation...lol....nah, they are great, one of my fav sp!!
> 
> oh, and btw...they wont be slings for long...one of the fastest growing T's ive ever owned!




Silly! The "easier to reason with in a hostile situation" part cracked me up!  They grow pretty much as fast as my P. cam so far. Insane! Mine both show a huge personality already, but I love their looks.


----------



## crawltech

Im hopeing to get sac from her soon,..she was paired up, and ate a little mm a few months ago.


----------



## grayzone

like the shot of the regalis "giving you the finger"... thats too funny

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crawltech

Thanx G-zone!...btw, congrats on the ornata sac!

pics

some gravid ladies

Pamphobeteus sp. machalla....she is huge!



















alwayz dirty'd up from excavating







C. fimbriatus....gettin close to dropping!



















I wish i could say this girl was gravid, but me thinks that time has past,...she will prolly molt out 







still a beauty tho!































fuzzed out actaeon







freshly molted, and now mature, male A. geniculata































that is all...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Alltheworld601

I just love the dirt hat.  Its the latest fashion.  My N. coloratovillosus has been wearing one for months.


----------



## crawltech

to funny eh


----------



## grayzone

dang Levi, that ornata definitely LOOKS gravid. nice lightbulb shaped booty. 
Hope the best for your attempt.


----------



## crawltech

fingers crossed

pics

rehoused a few

huge female P. rufilata....couple weeks post molt























































P.miranda











































some of my young rufilata communal members







the biggest of the bunch,...she a she!







smallest of the group,..hes a he







brother and sister side by side







some of the others







stand by......

---------- Post added 01-27-2013 at 09:08 PM ----------














---------- Post added 01-27-2013 at 09:12 PM ----------

MM P. pulcher, for my recently molted female...<insert sinister laugh>







---------- Post added 01-27-2013 at 09:27 PM ----------

thirsty







P. ornata groomig







P. formosa, grooming aswell







P. miranada, hangin out in her new diggs







badass!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Kungfujoe

Love the P.rufi and miranda


----------



## Storm76

Great shots of some great looking Poecies, Levi!


----------



## crawltech

Thanx guys!...


----------



## papilio

Many beautiful shots here Levi!  I like the pulcher, almost looks like a 'Featherleg'!


----------



## Hydrazine

I won't lie, the pics make me want a Poecilotheria so bad..

but I know my current T experience is insufficient and the available space is insufficient as well..


----------



## crawltech

N. carapoensis

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## papilio

Some really beautiful recent images Levi!    Love the P. rufilata pics!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Good luck on that mating, Levi!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Nice shots Levi, good luck with those gravid gals!


----------



## hermit

Great updates over the past month, Levi. Those gravids look great. Fat bottomed girls rules!


----------



## crawltech

Thanx everyone!...I beleive the carapoensis has dropped, or is very near...she has recently webbed herself up deep in her burrow......ive been waiting for her to drop for some time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crawltech



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## papilio

Beautiful Levi!  Congrats!


----------



## Storm76

Great C.fimbriatus! How interesting is it to pull a sack from such a species? I suspect not too easy?


----------



## crawltech

im lookin forward to it 

---------- Post added 02-20-2013 at 02:04 PM ----------

freshly molted MM tripepii



















big A. genic













P. irminia



















help!!







young C. fimbriatus

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mcluskyisms

Nice work with the _C. fimbriatus_ sac Levi, hope its a good one! 

:3:


----------



## crawltech

Thanx!...she is gaurding it well!







H. mac....couple weeks post molt, and lookin badass!







P. ornata











































P. regalis, thru the glass..







P. fasciata....i love her legs!...craziest shades of yellow!







....stand by

---------- Post added 02-21-2013 at 11:40 AM ----------


























P. metallica ,....gettin a substrate drink, despite the fact that her wqater dish is always full



















...another P. metallica who prefers not to use her water dish...lol













more regalis...













one of the juvie regalis males from the commune













P. irminia













N. coloratvillosus leg...







A. geniculata













thanx for lookin!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## crawltech

P. pulcher































C. fimbriatus







Re-housed the reaglis communal group



















in the new set up













A bit of a size comparison between this big male, and small female...







h. maculata

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Storm76

Waaah!  Awesome pictures, Levi! Love the shots of your irminia, H. mac and fimbriatus especially! Great looking Poecies, too!


----------



## Formerphobe

Really fantastic pictures!  And great collection!


----------



## crawltech

crawltech said:


> N. carapoensis



The result...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crawltech

G. pulchripes







she gave me a nice sac last year,..hopeing she does again soon!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan

Nice work Levi! Good luck!


----------



## Scar

Beautiful pictures!  I can't ever get good ones of my collection.


----------



## Storm76

Beautiful girl, wasn't too fond of being handled form the looks of her fangs being spread already?


----------



## crawltech

She actually doesnt mind the handeling part,.. it was the "you dug me outta my burrow!" part that pissed her off...the handleing after digging her up seemed to calm her down.....she got re-housed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crawltech

Pics!

formosa







miranda







metallica







rufilata







the reg-unal































---------- Post added 03-01-2013 at 06:28 PM ----------

MM tripepii













MM geniculata

thats not a small bowl 













N. carapoensis, w/sac







H. maculata







P. irminia







P. ultramurinus













G. actaeon







---------- Post added 03-01-2013 at 06:32 PM ----------

tripepii jus loaded his gunz!...tomorow i will pair him up with the female!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alltheworld601

Best of luck!  Nhandu are my favorite large terrestrial genus and I'm always hoping for more tripepii slings in the hobby.  Hard to find.  I have one...but it doesn't eat much.  Its growing way slower than the other species I have.  Beautiful pictures too by the way! As always!


----------



## crawltech

Thanx, i have been having pretty good luck with nhandus, and the for thr tripepii sp.

pics!

...they grow up so fast!

p. metallica































back in ya go...quickly out growing their homes!







another..

these to have been molting dayz apart and are ruffly the same size

























and another sibling...about three molts behind,..one of the runts













thanx for lookin!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alltheworld601

ehehe that runt P. met is ADORABLE.


----------



## Storm76

Geez, Levi - great pictures again! Lovely slings, sacs and T's - and I totally agree to that P. met being adorable. "Gotcha" on the pulchripes, btw - I'd be annoyed, too


----------



## crawltech

> Thanx, i have been having pretty good luck with nhandus, and the for thr tripepii sp.


....lol

suposed to say...., "and hope to with the tripepii sp."


thanx for the comments, and the thanks's everyone!


----------



## crawltech

Day 23 of my fimbriatus sacand almost all are ewls...not one bad egg!...sac pulled at day12, opend at day 20, ewls started poppin @ day 21....looks like roughly 275 eggs

pulling the carapoensis sac in the next week or so....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Crysta

you're just a breeding machine. All I have are OBT's with little legs. lol


----------



## Storm76

Congrats on the successful sac, Levi! 

PS: I directed someone wanting to know about breeding E. pulcherrimaklaasi your way - hope that was alright?


----------



## crawltech

Hey, no prob stormy


----------

